# Video tours of DWT members jobs



## 2buckcanuck

Instead of posting pics all the time, thought we could dedicate a thread to video tours of our jobs. It might give a better feel to some of the jobs were up against

This job was 16,000 sq (google says 1490 sq meters), there was over 500 ln ft of 90 bead, 2 boxes of no coat. Up stairs was 9 ft high, down stairs was 10 ft high, high part 20 ft high (front entrance too), and the garage was 13 ft high.

This was my 1st major job I did after me and 2bjr split. I did a 5,000 sq ft choppy basement before this job, and went straight into this job 2 days before xmas. I had xmas day off, and one snow day, could of finished yesterday, but took daughter driving, blah blah blah so finished up some odds and ends today............ so 21 days...... but !!!!!!!!

There was no heat 1st day
drywallers were only done up stairs, did not finish main floor till 29 dec
then waited 2 days for scrap out guys to arrive, scrap piles were a killer
had son 2 days, cost me major in repairs:furious:
training a newb, major time killer (especially on screws), but, he wasn't too bad at finish sanding, slow, but all I had to do was check, so bonus there:thumbsup:
plus no stilts, got them, just need to repair them, and have not been on them for a while, best introduce yourself to them again at a 8 ft height
about 8 days I worked by myself.
Scaffold set ups stolen twice (from other crew next door, they should be dead:furious:
No 12" box for this job, lots of high shoulders, plus it was in hospital. got it back for garage.
Plus spray guys invaded me one day, so had to race around and get high work done day before

And the DWC b1tched I took too long, think I did ok for a old fart, who had to keep jumping hurdles in a 100 yard dash, and worked through the holidays, so what do you guys think






Daughter was filming, and sorry for coughing all the time, just got through sanding without a mask, and Mudshark sent me one of his fatties to smoke.......... NOT,:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark

Looks (and sounds ) good.:thumbup:

It wasnt anything I sent you but you did seem to be walking around in a bit of a daze. :huh::whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

should see what my floors look like when I do a big shack like that by myself

Takes me about 21 days alone on a shack like that


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Nice man,,, how did ya do that,,, The only way I can get a pic on here is with a web-cam,, and it bit the dust.


----------



## chris

Thats pretty darn good for workin with new help. Thats a pretty good size home. I have to learn how to post vids. Wife got me an Ipod for Xmas and still havnt had time to fiddle with it other than home vids. I will try and get some footage this week. Nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman

Well done Squiggy :whistling2:
21 days is good going considering the detail and scaffold work etc :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Get this on the 1st page, so guys can upload vids
http://lifehacker.com/5804501/how-to-upload-videos-to-youtube-for-beginners

You set up a you tube account, and Important, you may half to set up a Gmail account too (which I had to do, and never used it again so....).

Fastest way is the drag and drop, and your PC will perform slow when you do it, sometimes it can take a few hours for them to upload. So best to do it , when your not playing on your PC.

So watch the how to vid, and start to upload lads:thumbsup:


----------



## cdwoodcox

Looks good. Plus an excellent idea, posting vids can give much more accurate feel of jobs. Plus helps put a face to many posts.


----------



## Final touch drywall

nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

Sweet work man, I just cant believe there is no doors or trims on, No timber, kitchens, stacks of trim, other trade tools, boxes of plumbing and electrical fittings etc, Our jobs can be a free for all 

I think you guys are pushed to hard, 21 days is good going, Our jobs may be bombsite bit there isnt much pressure so i cant have everything.

So are all those ceilings sprayed texture??? knock down???
Do they mask up the walls??? How do they stop spray splatter getting everywhere or is it your job to sand it off??


----------



## Mudshark

And I think a thank you is in order for 2buck's daughter for filming the video. :thumbup1:


----------



## getplastered

Looks good 2buck...kinda neat putting a face to a name too...:thumbsup:

Next time you need help on a shack that size pm me...be there for supper...sure u could teach me a few things in exchange!


----------



## moore

:thumbup:Looks great 2buck as It always does.. I'll try to make a walk through vid of this job I'm on...Some of my best work to date.:yes:


----------



## cdwoodcox

moore said:


> :thumbup:Looks great 2buck as It always does.. I'll try to make a walk through vid of this job I'm on...Some of my best work to date.:yes:


Its like we aren't even worthy to post on the same thread as you anymore.


----------



## alltex

way to go,nice vidio work.i havn,t done one like that in over a year.all smaller stuff now days.(thank god).It makes my shouders acke just virtualy walking threw.I,ll have to check out you tube,maybe i can vidio my big 3 sheet patch job!


----------



## Mudshark

2buckcanuck said:


> This job was 16,000 sq (google says 1490 sq meters), there was over 500 ln ft of 90 bead, 2 boxes of no coat. Up stairs was 9 ft high, down stairs was 10 ft high, high part 20 ft high (front entrance too), and the garage was 13 ft high.
> 
> This was my 1st major job I did after me and 2bjr split. I did a 5,000 sq ft choppy basement before this job, and went straight into this job *2 days before xmas*. I had xmas day off, and one snow day, could of finished yesterday, but took daughter driving, blah blah blah so finished up some odds and ends today............ so *21 days*...... but !!!!!!!!
> 
> There was *no heat 1st day **drywallers were only done up stairs, did not finish main floor till 29 dec *then *waited 2 days for scrap out guys* to arrive, scrap piles were a killer had son 2 days, cost me major in repairs:furious: training a newb, major time killer (especially on screws), but, he wasn't too bad at finish sanding, slow, but all I had to do was check, so bonus there:thumbsup: plus no stilts, got them, just need to repair them, and have not been on them for a while, best introduce yourself to them again at a 8 ft height about 8 days I worked by myself. *Scaffold set ups stolen twice* (from other crew next door, they should be dead:furious: No 12" box for this job, lots of high shoulders, plus it was in hospital. got it back for garage. Plus spray guys invaded me one day, so had to race around and get high work done day before
> 
> *And the DWC b1tched I took too long*, think I did ok for a old fart, who had to keep jumping hurdles in a 100 yard dash, and worked through the holidays, so what do you guys think


Typical DWC putting the bums rush on you. Overall you did well :thumbup1: considering all the factors that the drywall contractor was at fault for and not you. 

Guess he begrudged you taking Xmas day off.


----------



## moore

chris said:


> Thats pretty darn good for workin with new help. Thats a pretty good size home. I have to learn how to post vids. Wife got me an Ipod for Xmas and still havnt had time to fiddle with it other than home vids. I will try and get some footage this week. Nice work:thumbsup:


Please do .I look foward to seeing It.:yes: In fact I would love to see this thread take off page after page..great thread 2buck!

Hey FTD... Maybe a walk through of that monster your on???? PLEASE!!!


----------



## cazna

Yeah FTD Please Please Please, Shame we didnt get one of chris and his dome house.


----------



## E.K Taper

Nice work 2buck! Yes you need a few cough sweets I noticed too! Ye did well to work thru the holidays also, I promise every year to come out during the hols but it never happens! Get up, look out the window, "f**k it- back to bed":yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

cazna said:


> Sweet work man, I just cant believe there is no doors or trims on, No timber, kitchens, stacks of trim, other trade tools, boxes of plumbing and electrical fittings etc, Our jobs can be a free for all
> 
> I think you guys are pushed to hard, 21 days is good going, Our jobs may be bombsite bit there isnt much pressure so i cant have everything.
> 
> So are all those ceilings sprayed texture??? knock down???
> Do they mask up the walls??? How do they stop spray splatter getting everywhere or is it your job to sand it off??


North Americans don't do **** like that, every trade gets a time frame, in a house


----------



## mudslingr

Nice job 2buck. High stuff sucks but it still looks great when it's done and makes you feel good in the end.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark

*you need a shave*

Now that that job has wound down 2buck you might find some time to shave. sama:


----------



## machinemud

*Nice job!*

Thats what i call good work ! I miss a part here , since when you are no longer with 2bckjr and what happend ? And why no 12 flatbox ? Was on repair or you just decide to finish by hand ?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

machinemud said:


> Thats what i call good work ! I miss a part here , since when you are no longer with 2bckjr and what happend ? And why no 12 flatbox ? Was on repair or you just decide to finish by hand ?


Just before xmas, I found out 2buckjr was a closet Montreal Canadiens fan, So I had to fire him Machinemud

On serious side, it's been a long time in coming. He was worth more than what he was getting in pay. We were a 60-40 split. It was my name on the work, my tools, I had the vehicle and put the gas in it. Some may argue that split in pay, but that's about the norm around here for that set up. But I can also fault, in some ways what were getting paid. Lets say our wages are not keeping up with the cost of living, which I'm sure it's the same for others on here,,,,,,, And, shouldn't be saying this one but....... The DWC should of left things well enough alone. he took the bait when 2bjr went crying to him, gave him a house right away. And now he keeps bugging us to get back together. The other company we were with for the last 8 years, would of told 2bjr to kiss and make up with me. And when he got a drivers license,vehicle, and his own tools, then they would talk about him going out on his own.

As for the 12" box, I send my tools to our supply house to get tuned up, I suck at mechanical stuff, or,,,,,,just couldn't be bothered to fart with stuff, once I'm done work. So..... the supply house was on the other side of town, just didn't have time to go get it...... Till I got smart, and asked them to deliver it for me........ Plus I didn't mind doing the joints by hand in this house, the shoulders were so bad in this place. In fact, were now back at the house, applying a level 5 finish. The DWC is furious with certainteed, all types of tiger stripping running through the sheets. So now were getting paid by the hour to skim out all the bad board.

It would of been nice if the DWC told me this before I finished the job, could of saved me a lot of time. Wouldn't of had to put that 3rd coat on all those screws and beads etc...... But on the other hand, we don't get to work by the hour too much. and it's good training for the newbie, I just roll thin mud on the walls, while he wipes it off with a knife


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> Sweet work man, I just cant believe there is no doors or trims on, No timber, kitchens, stacks of trim, other trade tools, boxes of plumbing and electrical fittings etc, Our jobs can be a free for all
> 
> I think you guys are pushed to hard, 21 days is good going, Our jobs may be bombsite bit there isnt much pressure so i cant have everything.
> 
> So are all those ceilings sprayed texture??? knock down???
> Do they mask up the walls??? How do they stop spray splatter getting everywhere or is it your job to sand it off??


Guess BJ said it in his post, each trade is given a certain amount of time to do their thing. But there was one town I worked in that didn't (Windsor:furious. So I went out and bought door locks ,and locked everyone out. Even the job site super called me a smart arse %^&*&%$&, but he let it fly. Maybe you should try the same thing, you will get things done faster.

And, the ceilings are knock down. I didn't do it. 4 little Mexicans came in and did it all in one day. They paint it 1st....... (silver stilts:whistling2 Then staple up 2 mil poly, spray it, pull the poly down, then knock it down.

I was going to zoom in on the ceilings, but forgot to, so maybe next time....

And no comment, about me saying the one room off the Master bedroom, is where kiwi's would keep their sheep


----------



## moore

''The DWC is furious with certainteed''



GOOD! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## smisner50s

2buckcanuck said:


> Just before xmas, I found out 2buckjr was a closet Montreal Canadiens fan, So I had to fire him Machinemud
> 
> On serious side, it's been a long time in coming. He was worth more than what he was getting in pay. We were a 60-40 split. It was my name on the work, my tools, I had the vehicle and put the gas in it. Some may argue that split in pay, but that's about the norm around here for that set up. But I can also fault, in some ways what were getting paid. Lets say our wages are not keeping up with the cost of living, which I'm sure it's the same for others on here,,,,,,, And, shouldn't be saying this one but....... The DWC should of left things well enough alone. he took the bait when 2bjr went crying to him, gave him a house right away. And now he keeps bugging us to get back together. The other company we were with for the last 8 years, would of told 2bjr to kiss and make up with me. And when he got a drivers license,vehicle, and his own tools, then they would talk about him going out on his own.
> 
> As for the 12" box, I send my tools to our supply house to get tuned up, I suck at mechanical stuff, or,,,,,,just couldn't be bothered to fart with stuff, once I'm done work. So..... the supply house was on the other side of town, just didn't have time to go get it...... Till I got smart, and asked them to deliver it for me........ Plus I didn't mind doing the joints by hand in this house, the shoulders were so bad in this place. In fact, were now back at the house, applying a level 5 finish. The DWC is furious with certainteed, all types of tiger stripping running through the sheets. So now were getting paid by the hour to skim out all the bad board.
> 
> It would of been nice if the DWC told me this before I finished the job, could of saved me a lot of time. Wouldn't of had to put that 3rd coat on all those screws and beads etc...... But on the other hand, we don't get to work by the hour too much. and it's good training for the newbie, I just roll thin mud on the walls, while he wipes it off with a knife


 I got a house right now with that same tiger stripping problem...sucks


----------



## 2buckcanuck

smisner50s said:


> I got a house right now with that same tiger stripping problem...sucks


Well in typical DWT fashion, I shall go off topic.:whistling2:

How are you going to fix yours, with mud, or are you going to use your paint sprayer. Would one of those level 5 paints work , say like Hyhide (or something) I was actually going to PM you about this, you have played with those products, well I have not

So how you fixing yours


----------



## smisner50s

2buckcanuck said:


> Well in typical DWT fashion, I shall go off topic.:whistling2:
> 
> How are you going to fix yours, with mud, or are you going to use your paint sprayer. Would one of those level 5 paints work , say like Hyhide (or something) I was actually going to PM you about this, you have played with those products, well I have not
> 
> So how you fixing yours


 I had to skim it out ..sucks but what you gonna do..


----------



## JustMe

2buckcanuck said:


> Instead of posting pics all the time, thought we could dedicate a thread to video tours of our jobs. It might give a better feel to some of the jobs were up against
> 
> This job was 16,000 sq (google says 1490 sq meters), there was over 500 ln ft of 90 bead, 2 boxes of no coat. Up stairs was 9 ft high, down stairs was 10 ft high, high part 20 ft high (front entrance too), and the garage was 13 ft high.
> 
> This was my 1st major job I did after me and 2bjr split. I did a 5,000 sq ft choppy basement before this job, and went straight into this job 2 days before xmas. I had xmas day off, and one snow day, could of finished yesterday, but took daughter driving, blah blah blah so finished up some odds and ends today............ so 21 days...... but !!!!!!!!
> 
> There was no heat 1st day
> drywallers were only done up stairs, did not finish main floor till 29 dec
> then waited 2 days for scrap out guys to arrive, scrap piles were a killer
> had son 2 days, cost me major in repairs:furious:
> training a newb, major time killer (especially on screws), but, he wasn't too bad at finish sanding, slow, but all I had to do was check, so bonus there:thumbsup:
> plus no stilts, got them, just need to repair them, and have not been on them for a while, best introduce yourself to them again at a 8 ft height
> about 8 days I worked by myself.
> Scaffold set ups stolen twice (from other crew next door, they should be dead:furious:
> No 12" box for this job, lots of high shoulders, plus it was in hospital. got it back for garage.
> Plus spray guys invaded me one day, so had to race around and get high work done day before
> 
> And the DWC b1tched I took too long, think I did ok for a old fart, who had to keep jumping hurdles in a 100 yard dash, and worked through the holidays, so what do you guys think
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dF6h4Ft93uc


I look at the quality of work, the degree of difficulty both from the job itself and the other problems you mentioned, and I think you did fine.

Last complaining I got for taking too long was a commercial job where I was told 110 hours was allowed. When I looked around, I thought Good Luck.

When the field supervisor came and saw what was done after 40+ hours, I was told I was too slow. I told him he was right - he should get someone else. Then it was 'No no. 120 hours would be good.' (which I think was the truer # they had, but were just trying to push me harder).

Then they sent some help for fire taping - someone who I'd told them previously they should let go, because he didn't have it - who ate up 12 of those hours doing 4-5 hours taping.

Then I found out a whole bunch of bead had been missed in the bid, and the allowed time should've been almost 150 hours.


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> And no comment, about me saying the one room off the Master bedroom, is where kiwi's would keep their sheep


Would you keep your Mrs in the closet? :sneaky2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> Would you keep your Mrs in the closet? :sneaky2:


----------



## bmitch

smisner50s said:


> I had to skim it out ..sucks but what you gonna do..


 do you fellas prime it out before you buttercoat it ,or skim over your finish?


----------



## smisner50s

b said:


> do you fellas prime it out before you buttercoat it ,or skim over your finish?


Skim over the primer


----------



## cdwoodcox

a commercial job I'm working on. Video quality sucks it is dark and i was walking fast. I should have took it before I was ready to leave. oh well.


----------



## cdwoodcox

litttle lake house I have to get done also.


----------



## cdwoodcox

My question is why doesn't it show the video picture like 2bucks.


----------



## E.K Taper

Nice one CDW!!! Thats a fair size job you got there. Sounds like a swarm o bees was chasing ye at the start though

Also, the "Room the Kiwis keep their sheep" !!!!! That was funny, and should be in everyones drywall tour vids! I think 2buck's started somethin here............:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark

Good of you to post it CD. Those heaters sure make a lot of noise.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Hey Squigbuck
how come you never got jr. to bring you his 12,

the other is your d-dub-c is a Sh3thead for bugging you about taking long, you worked over the Hollidays and taught some Gumbies


----------



## 2buckcanuck

b said:


> do you fellas prime it out before you buttercoat it ,or skim over your finish?


Skim over our finish coat, but with us, the painter is a whole different company. If we were to coat after the prime, the painter would be gunning for a back charge, to re-paint.

Tiger stripping (slang term) is a whole bunch of hollows that look like tiger stripes running through out the dry wall. You will kind of notice them when you coat your screws, if you look for them. But when you finish sand your walls, thats when they really stand out. The dust on the walls really exposes them. It a major defect in the rock from the manufacturer. (Just explaining this b/c the poor kiwi's are probably saying," tiger stripping:blink:, what to hell they talk in about???")

The Dwc was saying to skim out the wall twice to hide them. We found that was over kill after a few rooms. Had a dust pile over one inch high at the bottom of the walls. Thank God I had my trusty 120 grit sand paper that Bazooka joe likes to talk about a lot. It made quick work of those walls, then we buffed them with some 180 grit. So thank goodness I sanded a few walls today ....... b/c the rest of the house, had the newb go a head with a paint roller applying mud (boring), well I came behind with a 10" flat trowel, and stroked it out tight, horizontally. Seemed sufficient enough to me. Will find out for sure tomorrow:thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Thats cool CD,,,, thanks for posting them,,:thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Kiwiman said:


> Well done Squiggy :whistling2:
> 21 days is good going considering the detail and scaffold work etc :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cdwoodcox said:


> http://youtu.be/O2XYF24ZU0M
> I tried everything to make the video appear like 2 bucks instead of having to click on a link.
> Anyway a commercial job I'm working on. Video quality sucks it is dark and i was walking fast. I should have took it before I was ready to leave. oh well.


1,000 sheeps, that's like over 48,000 sq ft in that one area. Did you say good bye to your wife for awhile, your going to be a very busy man for a while:thumbsup:

and make sure you keep the room warm, where the kiwi's keep their sheep:yes:

Your going to half to post another vid when it's all taped out too:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> Skim over our finish coat, but with us, the painter is a whole different company. If we were to coat after the prime, the painter would be gunning for a back charge, to re-paint.
> 
> Tiger stripping (slang term) is a whole bunch of hollows that look like tiger stripes running through out the dry wall. You will kind of notice them when you coat your screws, if you look for them. But when you finish sand your walls, thats when they really stand out. The dust on the walls really exposes them. It a major defect in the rock from the manufacturer. (Just explaining this b/c the poor kiwi's are probably saying," tiger stripping:blink:, what to hell they talk in about???")
> 
> The Dwc was saying to skim out the wall twice to hide them. We found that was over kill after a few rooms. Had a dust pile over one inch high at the bottom of the walls. Thank God I had my trusty 120 grit sand paper that Bazooka joe likes to talk about a lot. It made quick work of those walls, then we buffed them with some 180 grit. So thank goodness I sanded a few walls today ....... b/c the rest of the house, had the newb go a head with a paint roller applying mud (boring), well I came behind with a 10" flat trowel, and stroked it out tight, horizontally. Seemed sufficient enough to me. Will find out for sure tomorrow:thumbup:


 Certainteed ripple board. Don't ya just love it??I'd rather finish off OSB.:yes: Hope your DWC got something out of them..


----------



## smisner50s

http://youtu.be/xmY3curc5fU
Here is one we hung out saturday ...sanded it this morning...primed it this afternoon...then 2 coats of finish on it finished up around 6 oclock tonight.There are a few outher rooms to finish but this one was important so we had to get it done..there are 3 videos...the boy on the stilts has been with me for 4 years and is leaving on friday for west virgina to work for a gas company....so ill we looking for some new workers..tomorrow we have to trim it out ..there is bullnose bead and trimtex crown molding in this job..


----------



## smisner50s

http://youtu.be/vd8zo1ZDq4w
second one


----------



## smisner50s

http://youtu.be/PDPflQ8FZkY
third one


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Nice vids,,,, what kinda pump are you using on that power-roller???


----------



## cdwoodcox

smisner50s said:


> http://youtu.be/vd8zo1ZDq4w
> second one


I thought I recognized that crappy sound on the second video then I saw the dewalt radio. I really wish I had a Bosch they sound much better.

looks good though.


----------



## smisner50s

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Nice vids,,,, what kinda pump are you using on that power-roller???


 that is a old graco set up like 25 years old ..i dread the day it dies ..its a really nice set up and they nolonger makes parts for it


----------



## smisner50s

cdwoodcox said:


> I thought I recognized that crappy sound on the second video then I saw the dewalt radio. I really wish I had a Bosch they sound much better.
> 
> looks good though.


 the bosch jams


----------



## cdwoodcox

2buckcanuck said:


> 1,000 sheeps, that's like over 48,000 sq ft in that one area. Did you say good bye to your wife for awhile, your going to be a very busy man for a while:thumbsup:
> 
> and make sure you keep the room warm, where the kiwi's keep their sheep:yes:
> 
> Your going to half to post another vid when it's all taped out too:thumbsup:


A 1000 sheets is kind of misleading. Their are roughly 1150 but the ceiling is all 2 layers and only 1/2 of the ceiling gets finished. Their is a lot of sheets that just got cut up to fill in between the 2 54''s and the ceiling. I think their is only 600 54'' and 80 4' by 12' green board. Plus the ceiling sheets that get finished. Plus the way the heat is we have to do it in 3 phases so that takes the pressure off. 

I told the contractor that we need not worry about heat in the sheep room since sheep have such thick wool.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

smisner50s said:


> http://youtu.be/xmY3curc5fU
> Here is one we hung out saturday ...sanded it this morning...primed it this afternoon...then 2 coats of finish on it finished up around 6 oclock tonight.There are a few outher rooms to finish but this one was important so we had to get it done..there are 3 videos...the boy on the stilts has been with me for 4 years and is leaving on friday for west virgina to work for a gas company....so ill we looking for some new workers..tomorrow we have to trim it out ..there is bullnose bead and trimtex crown molding in this job..


So in those few other/outher rooms you half to finish, is there a room where the kiwi's can keep their sheep

4 years of training a guy, and now you half to train a new guy, I know how you feel Smis,, Trust me, I know how you feel


----------



## smisner50s

2buckcanuck said:


> So in those few other/outher rooms you half to finish, is there a room where the kiwi's can keep their sheep
> 
> 4 years of training a guy, and now you half to train a new guy, I know how you feel Smis,, Trust me, I know how you feel


Yeah there is sheep room.......Yeah it sucks he was at the point where i dident have to tell him what to do or double check his work.we were working like a well oiled machine..now back to training.


----------



## Mudshark

Good stuff smisner and that android phone does a good job as well.  :yes:


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> Tiger stripping (slang term) is a whole bunch of hollows that look like tiger stripes running through out the dry wall. You will kind of notice them when you coat your screws, if you look for them. But when you finish sand your walls, thats when they really stand out. The dust on the walls really exposes them. It a major defect in the rock from the manufacturer. (Just explaining this b/c the poor kiwi's are probably saying," tiger stripping:blink:, what to hell they talk in about???")


Aaaaaah! is that what it is, I thought it had something to do with high shoulders on the tapered edge (duh), we get it here too, does anyone know what process in the factory causes it?


----------



## Kiwiman

cdwoodcox said:


> My question is why doesn't it show the video picture like 2bucks.


Try copying the youtube address bar when you are on your video page, then just paste it into your message.....should work.
Unless you are trying to paste into "quick reply" for your message, maybe that works differently (dunno). 
Good job by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## E.K Taper

Nice job Smisner, that room's had a fright since Saturday!
You cud fit a couple of sheepies in the cupboard cud ya not??

I've had that tiger stripe thingy occaisionally but we just say "the boards aw ribbed, man!"


----------



## cazna

Cant say i have ever seen tiger stripping, Thats a new one on me, Now im pissed couse i notice everything :blink: Well i thought i did???

Drywall is never going to be perfect, After all, Its just slurry between paper, Tiger stripping is prob just slurry with some un mixed parts to it.


----------



## bmitch

2buckcanuck said:


> Skim over our finish coat, but with us, the painter is a whole different company. If we were to coat after the prime, the painter would be gunning for a back charge, to re-paint.
> 
> Tiger stripping (slang term) is a whole bunch of hollows that look like tiger stripes running through out the dry wall. You will kind of notice them when you coat your screws, if you look for them. But when you finish sand your walls, thats when they really stand out. The dust on the walls really exposes them. It a major defect in the rock from the manufacturer. (Just explaining this b/c the poor kiwi's are probably saying," tiger stripping:blink:, what to hell they talk in about???")
> 
> The Dwc was saying to skim out the wall twice to hide them. We found that was over kill after a few rooms. Had a dust pile over one inch high at the bottom of the walls. Thank God I had my trusty 120 grit sand paper that Bazooka joe likes to talk about a lot. It made quick work of those walls, then we buffed them with some 180 grit. So thank goodness I sanded a few walls today ....... b/c the rest of the house, had the newb go a head with a paint roller applying mud (boring), well I came behind with a 10" flat trowel, and stroked it out tight, horizontally. Seemed sufficient enough to me. Will find out for sure tomorrow:thumbup:


 nice job.upscale home plus AAA drywall finish,it looks like it deserves a glass finish.maybe the poor quality of the gyproc is'nt such a bad thing.it just puts more money in our pockets.


----------



## cdwoodcox

Kiwiman said:


> Try copying the youtube address bar when you are on your video page, then just paste it into your message.....should work.
> Unless you are trying to paste into "quick reply" for your message, maybe that works differently (dunno).
> Good job by the way :thumbsup:


Thanks kiwiman. :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

cdwoodcox said:


> I thought I recognized that crappy sound on the second video then I saw the dewalt radio. I really wish I had a Bosch they sound much better.
> 
> looks good though.


 Never heard the bosch,,,,But I've Had wars with Milwaukee  They blew my dewalt away...I will say this for Dewalt radios . They are tough.
Mine has eaten more dust than me,and still going after 4 years of abuse.
My next will be a Milwaukee. I'll see If it can eat dust like a dewalt..:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

I have the makita, But that stupied external transformer and thin wire sucks, Im on my forth, When it dies thats it, I seen a hitachi, thats the same, Dewalts do sound crap but do they just have a standard cable?? If so then thats my next one, Crap sound it will be then.


----------



## moore

My Dewalt has a 3 way splitter ,,which I really like.:yes:Yes.. a standard cable ..http://www.buycheapr.com/us/result.jsp?ga=us14&q=milwaukee+tools+radio


----------



## sdrdrywall

I've had the same Milwaukee for 5 years and my dumb azz helper even painted it when we were spraying apartments.


----------



## Muddauber

That can't be your radio Moore, it's too clean!:laughing:


----------



## moore

muddauber said:


> that can't be your radio moore, it's too clean!:laughing:


lol!!!!


----------



## E.K Taper

Ha ha , I think his 1st pic was straight out the catalogue!
("Heres one we made earlier")


----------



## cdwoodcox

I don't know why I want a different radio it isn't like I ever play it full blast anyway I just heard one and now it bugs me someone has a nicer radio then me.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

2buckcanuck said:


> Skim over our finish coat, but with us, the painter is a whole different company. If we were to coat after the prime, the painter would be gunning for a back charge, to re-paint.
> 
> Tiger stripping (slang term) is a whole bunch of hollows that look like tiger stripes running through out the dry wall. You will kind of notice them when you coat your screws, if you look for them. But when you finish sand your walls, thats when they really stand out. The dust on the walls really exposes them. It a major defect in the rock from the manufacturer. (Just explaining this b/c the poor kiwi's are probably saying," tiger stripping:blink:, what to hell they talk in about???")
> 
> The Dwc was saying to skim out the wall twice to hide them. We found that was over kill after a few rooms. Had a dust pile over one inch high at the bottom of the walls. Thank God I had my trusty 120 grit sand paper that Bazooka joe likes to talk about a lot. It made quick work of those walls, then we buffed them with some 180 grit. So thank goodness I sanded a few walls today ....... b/c the rest of the house, had the newb go a head with a paint roller applying mud (boring), well I came behind with a 10" flat trowel, and stroked it out tight, horizontally. Seemed sufficient enough to me. Will find out for sure tomorrow:thumbup:


:

tell your D-DUB-SEE we had that problem with board, called the comapny they sent a rep and made up for it in the end... one look ok we will fix it:thumbsup:


----------



## saskataper

My latest job, a chiropractors office 
7100ft of board and 600ft of bead. super L on the window returns which turned out pretty good.
Took 9 days to board 6 of which i had a labourer to hold the other end which I think is not bad considering it was my first real boarding job.
9 days to finish which is a little long but I generally don't work more than 9 hours a day. I think its pretty damn good for a rookie (less than 2 years in the trade)
Any tips on doing the transitions between the flats of the bulkheads and the arches? they were tough and it was the first try on anything arched.


----------



## Mudshark

Good stuff saskataper


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

saskataper said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wKvwYl4Kks&feature=g-upl&context=G2506c4dAUAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> My latest job, a chiropractors office
> 7100ft of board and 600ft of bead. super L on the window returns which turned out pretty good.
> Took 9 days to board 6 of which i had a labourer to hold the other end which I think is not bad considering it was my first real boarding job.
> 9 days to finish which is a little long but I generally don't work more than 9 hours a day. I think its pretty damn good for a rookie (less than 2 years in the trade)
> Any tips on doing the transitions between the flats of the bulkheads and the arches? they were tough and it was the first try on anything arched.


 looks good !!

Not sure I understand your question, but heres a tip. Take a straight edge,or level,,, draw a line where you want the bead from the arch to hit the wall. After you install the beads on the arch, load a kniofe,,,like a 12" knife for a 10" bead,,,stick it right into the joint, pull it back three or four inches on the arch,,,kinda like a pre-fill. That will set your line straight, and give you a good jumping off place for a clean crisp line.


----------



## Final touch drywall

You guys need to go satalite radio...Music all day, anything you want to listen too.I hate comercials>>>>I'll never go back to a standard radio again....


----------



## moore

Final touch drywall said:


> You guys need to go satalite radio...Music all day, anything you want to listen too.I hate comercials>>>>I'll never go back to a standard radio again....


 Where's your vid big dog??


----------



## cdwoodcox

Final touch drywall said:


> You guys need to go satalite radio...Music all day, anything you want to listen too.I hate comercials>>>>I'll never go back to a standard radio again....


 I had a satellite radio in my truck once. I kept finding myself listening to the playboy channel more than music. Eventually I figured paying for satellite radio was an expense I could do without.


----------



## moore

Final touch drywall said:


> You guys need to go satalite radio...Music all day, anything you want to listen too.I hate comercials>>>>I'll never go back to a standard radio again....


 I pod ..I listen to what I want...No talk.. just music....


----------



## sdrdrywall

Pandora on android phone its free and anything you want to listen to


----------



## 2buckcanuck

saskataper said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wKvwYl4Kks&feature=g-upl&context=G2506c4dAUAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> My latest job, a chiropractors office
> 7100ft of board and 600ft of bead. super L on the window returns which turned out pretty good.
> Took 9 days to board 6 of which i had a labourer to hold the other end which I think is not bad considering it was my first real boarding job.
> 9 days to finish which is a little long but I generally don't work more than 9 hours a day. I think its pretty damn good for a rookie (less than 2 years in the trade)
> Any tips on doing the transitions between the flats of the bulkheads and the arches? they were tough and it was the first try on anything arched.


2 years in the trade:blink:
That's pretty good work for a newb, better than what I was doing at 2 years.

maybe we should think about banning saskataper, Before he starts making us all look bad:whistling2::jester:


----------



## chris

nice job:thumbsup: I see you ae using the mudless firetape. Make sure to put some light duty stapels every few feet or so and real good on the ends. That stuff will peel off over time and could end up costing someone lots of $$.I will also comment on experience/performance,you must have had a great teacher:yes:. Still working on my Video Premier:blush::confused1::confused1:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

cazna said:


> Cant say i have ever seen tiger stripping, Thats a new one on me, Now im pissed couse i notice everything :blink: Well i thought i did???
> 
> Drywall is never going to be perfect, After all, Its just slurry between paper, Tiger stripping is prob just slurry with some un mixed parts to it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmbk8Pfau0I


consider yourself lucky Caz


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

2buckcanuck said:


> 2 years in the trade:blink:
> That's pretty good work for a newb, better than what I was doing at 2 years.
> 
> maybe we should think about banning saskataper, Before he starts making us all look bad:whistling2::jester:


Yeah right 2buck you caz, cd and a few other sound like you were born with a trowel and knife in your hand


----------



## E.K Taper

saskataper said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wKvwYl4Kks&feature=g-upl&context=G2506c4dAUAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> My latest job, a chiropractors office
> 7100ft of board and 600ft of bead. super L on the window returns which turned out pretty good.
> Took 9 days to board 6 of which i had a labourer to hold the other end which I think is not bad considering it was my first real boarding job.
> 9 days to finish which is a little long but I generally don't work more than 9 hours a day. I think its pretty damn good for a rookie (less than 2 years in the trade)
> Any tips on doing the transitions between the flats of the bulkheads and the arches? they were tough and it was the first try on anything arched.


Thanks Saskataper, job's looking good, but in which room should the Kiwis keep their sheep????????????


----------



## mudslingr

Here's one I finished today. Just over 6000sq bd ft . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCy8YSQoBwk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Looks good Sir mudslingr, just 3 questions

Is that the radio at the 7:30 mark, that was rocking the house out, it sounded much bigger than that little thing, what brand is that

whats with all the snow:blink: My snow shovel is still hanging on the garage wall, Haven't had to use it yet.:thumbup:

And where would the Kiwi's keep their sheep


----------



## mudslingr

Yes 2buck, it was the radio. It's a 2 year old pawn shop special, $40 Sony with cd and remote. Will hate to see it go.
Got about 15cm the other day and it got down to -41°C for 2 days.
Two spare rooms for sheep till the owners fill them with their own herd. Do sheep like snow ? Lots of room out back . Rolling hills too !


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> And where would the Kiwi's keep their sheep


In the "stupid little closet" I guess


----------



## getplastered

Here's my latest project...one of the roughest I've seen lately...discussed my concerns with the gc and explained there would indeed be "extra cost" involved!

This is pre-tape shoot...I'll post another walk through after first or second coat...sorry if dark and blurry, taken with my phone.


http://youtu.be/6-paI_1PLis


----------



## getplastered

mudslingr said:


> Yes 2buck, it was the radio. It's a 2 year old pawn shop special, $40 Sony with cd and remote. Will hate to see it go.
> Got about 15cm the other day and it got down to -41°C for 2 days.
> Two spare rooms for sheep till the owners fill them with their own herd. Do sheep like snow ? Lots of room out back . Rolling hills too !


Mudslingr; where abouts in TBay is that house?? I just moved from there a year and a half ago!

Nice work...


----------



## Mudshark

getplastered said:


> Here's my latest project...one of the roughest I've seen lately...discussed my concerns with the gc and explained there would indeed be "extra cost" involved!
> 
> This is pre-tape shoot...I'll post another walk through after first or second coat...sorry if dark and blurry, taken with my phone.
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/6-paI_1PLis


Yep, it is rough. Damn rookie boarders. Looks like they need more practice on a router. Too bad for you it was on this house though.


----------



## moore

Thanks Mudslingr!


----------



## moore

getplastered said:


> Here's my latest project...one of the roughest I've seen lately...discussed my concerns with the gc and explained there would indeed be "extra cost" involved!
> 
> This is pre-tape shoot...I'll post another walk through after first or second coat...sorry if dark and blurry, taken with my phone.
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/6-paI_1PLis


 Thanks getplastered.. Hey... who's job is harder? The hanging or the finishing??:whistling2:

tape will cover It!!! That's the hangers motto.. :yes:


----------



## gotmud

getplastered said:


> Here's my latest project...one of the roughest I've seen lately...discussed my concerns with the gc and explained there would indeed be "extra cost" involved!
> 
> This is pre-tape shoot...I'll post another walk through after first or second coat...sorry if dark and blurry, taken with my phone.
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/6-paI_1PLis


Did several basement looked like that, but the HO did the hanging.
Good luck, make it look sweet, that's how us tapers roll :thumbsup:


----------



## getplastered

Apparently the HO son was on the router the first day...somebody got smart and took it from him. 

You can't see from the vid, but every second screw wasn't counter sunk, and every third had burs...those f***kers are harder to hide than a bad butt joint. My helper was screwing all day while I followed with my zook...

Should have all the tape on by tomorrow and with any luck the bead too...lots of 135's and messed up corners/angles...should be fun...


----------



## getplastered

moore said:


> Thanks getplastered.. Hey... who's job is harder? The hanging or the finishing??:whistling2:
> 
> tape will cover It!!! That's the hangers motto.. :yes:


That's what my boarders say..."tape is 2 inches!" 

I do both...more taping than hanging...and really, ceilings can be tough on the body, but hanging walls is a breeze...I think I hurt more between the shoulders carrying my 40lb full zook all day than slinging board. Especially on scaffold or stilts. Once you get a good crew and good rhythm, boarding can be a nice change of pace.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

getplastered said:


> Apparently the HO son was on the router the first day...somebody got smart and took it from him.
> 
> You can't see from the vid, but every second screw wasn't counter sunk, and every third had burs...those f***kers are harder to hide than a bad butt joint. My helper was screwing all day while I followed with my zook...
> 
> Should have all the tape on by tomorrow and with any luck the bead too...lots of 135's and messed up corners/angles...should be fun...


Come on getplastered, you did the rock job, you just wanted to see what we would say about it:whistling2::jester:

Actually, the video tour shows how bad something is, a lot better than pictures ,,,, eh':blink:


----------



## chris

nice work:thumbsup: lets see if you can finish that board off as nice as the work mudslingerdude did


----------



## getplastered

2buckcanuck said:


> Come on getplastered, you did the rock job, you just wanted to see what we would say about it:whistling2::jester:
> 
> Actually, the video tour shows how bad something is, a lot better than pictures ,,,, eh':blink:


Ok, so I rocked it...but in my defense, the framing was horrible...:blink:! And you're right, you can see how bad it really is...in a week no one will ever know what was under that paint...


----------



## mudslingr

getplastered said:


> Mudslingr; where abouts in TBay is that house?? I just moved from there a year and a half ago!
> 
> Nice work...



In the Cherry Ridge area.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

mudslingr said:


> In the Cherry Ridge area.


So did you chase getplastered out of town Sir mudslingr, not enough snow piles to go around, in your land of snow:whistling2:


----------



## mudslingr

2buckcanuck said:


> So did you chase getplastered out of town Sir mudslingr, not enough snow piles to go around, in your land of snow:whistling2:


:lol: Even though I do think everyone else should just pack it in:jester::whistling2: I'm sure getplastered had a better reason for leaving.


----------



## chris

Was by the Beast earlier today,got a short vid comin up driveway,got interupted and didnt finish. Should be able to get a better vid next week


----------



## Mudshark

Looks good so far Chris. Best sound quality so far. Love the sound of the diesel powered truck.


----------



## chris

*Elkhorn Custom*

Pretty nice custom we will be taping and http://youtu.be/axqU0zKwr04texturing only


----------



## chris

Mudshark said:


> Looks good so far Chris. Best sound quality so far. Love the sound of the diesel powered truck.


 He about ran me over


----------



## moore

chris said:


> Pretty nice custom we will be taping and http://youtu.be/axqU0zKwr04texturing only


 I love drywall talk! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

chris said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RghWkyeHXZA&feature=youtube_gdata_player Was by the Beast earlier today,got a short vid comin up driveway,got interupted and didnt finish. Should be able to get a better vid next week


Holy, that was a big shack, just remember you tube has a 10 minute time limit, you might half to run fast to get it all in your next vid:blink:

And whats with all the snow, best winter ever where I am, we get a inch, then next day it's gone:yes:

I want to see a tour of that place, I like the wicked shacks:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

chris said:


> Pretty nice custom we will be taping and http://youtu.be/axqU0zKwr04texturing only


Another holy

I know I should be waiting for the Kiwi's to ask this stupid question. But what's with all the tin foil, I get it's the insulation but. But does it give off heat or something too

Never seen that before, Must be b/c I live in a back woods country called Canada:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark

*Tin Foil*

Its Idaho - havent you seen potatoes wrapped in tinfoil before?


----------



## cazna

2buckcanuck said:


> Another holy
> 
> I know I should be waiting for the Kiwi's to ask this stupid question. But what's with all the tin foil,


You beat me too it, Yeah Chris, Whats with all that foil, Insulation, never seen that before, Then again, I never seen plastic use before either till i started pokin my nose in around here. You would have to be very care with power sockets, We use thick foil here for underfloor insulation, Staple gun it on, People have died doing it, Hit a power wire and it all comes alive.



moore said:


> I love drywall talk! :thumbsup:


Its good in it, How else can we see stuff like that, Thanks chris.


----------



## chris

2buckcanuck said:


> Another holy
> 
> I know I should be waiting for the Kiwi's to ask this stupid question. But what's with all the tin foil, I get it's the insulation but. But does it give off heat or something too
> 
> Never seen that before, Must be b/c I live in a back woods country called Canada:whistling2:


 We only see it in the high country:whistling2:I think its so the owners cant be detected by infrared (federalees).. jk I believe its a higher end vapor barrier,we dont see too often but have been seeing more and more of it lately. Forget name of it but I bet Slim knows. Glacier somethin or another. You can see why we dont use glue to install as there is most always something attached to stud already.


----------



## gazman

That wrap looks alot like the product that is used here. It is not metalic, it is like a woven poly. The stuff we have here is colored on the outside and silver on the inside.
http://www.bradfordinsulation.com.a.../Thermal-insulation/EnviroSeal-wall-wrap.aspx


----------



## 2buckcanuck

chris said:


> We only see it in the high country:whistling2:I think its so the owners cant be detected by infrared (federalees).. jk I believe its a higher end vapor barrier,we dont see too often but have been seeing more and more of it lately. Forget name of it but I bet Slim knows. Glacier somethin or another. You can see why we dont use glue to install as there is most always something attached to stud already.


Your right about the infrared detectors, Mudshark sent me a PM, saying that tin foil has kept him safe for years:whistling2:

and same here for the gluing, too much stuff on our walls too:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark

2buckcanuck said:


> Your right about the infrared detectors, Mudshark sent me a PM, saying that tin foil has kept him safe for years:whistling2:


 
I wouldnt try the tin foil. it hurts like hell. Better to go with the latex to keep you safe.


----------



## carpentaper

there was a thread a while back about someone cutting into a ceiling with a utility knife and as soon as he got through he got a hell of a shock and darn near sliced his helpers arm open pulling his hand away. turns out there was a short in one of the wires and it was laying on tin foil isulation behind the rock. the whole ceiling was live.


----------



## chris

ceiling heat maybe but Id bet that stuff used today (wraps) doesnt conduct electricity


----------



## Final touch drywall

http://youtu.be/ozJnNoGAjBs

Hope you have a few minutes


----------



## moore

Final touch drywall said:


> http://youtu.be/ozJnNoGAjBs
> 
> Hope you have a few minutes


 THANKS! Great work FTD.


----------



## chris

Final touch drywall said:


> http://youtu.be/ozJnNoGAjBs
> 
> Hope you have a few minutes


 Nice Work:thumbsup: What a Monster.


----------



## getplastered

Final touch drywall said:


> http://youtu.be/ozJnNoGAjBs
> 
> Hope you have a few minutes


Sick...those truly are some "wonder walls"! :thumbsup:

Nice work ft


----------



## mudslingr

Final touch drywall said:


> http://youtu.be/ozJnNoGAjBs
> 
> Hope you have a few minutes


Is that a house ?  I knew I should have been a Columbian drug lord !

Looks good FTD !:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Final touch drywall said:


> http://youtu.be/ozJnNoGAjBs
> 
> Hope you have a few minutes


holy, I got tired watching that vid, that surely is a Monster.

Do you know how much sq of drywall is going in to that sucker.

And what does that person do for a living

Looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## Final touch drywall

2buckcanuck said:


> holy, I got tired watching that vid, that surely is a Monster.
> 
> Do you know how much sq of drywall is going in to that sucker.
> 
> And what does that person do for a living
> 
> Looks good:thumbsup:


does 50,400 sq.ft sound about right.
No idea what he does,they don't come around>>>Too cold here.They are sitting down in Florida somewhere..


----------



## moore

http://youtu.be/jYujeFosx54


----------



## Philma Crevices

moore said:


> http://youtu.be/jYujeFosx54


 Nice looking place, and tape job. Whats the finish on it?

Wondering how long it takes ya to finish a place out that size.


----------



## chris

Nice job Moore:thumbsup: I love that song


----------



## moore

Philma Crevices said:


> Nice looking place, and tape job. Whats the finish on it?
> 
> Wondering how long it takes ya to finish a place out that size.


 Texture ceilings. Flat walls 200 boards bad timber, idiot hangers ..
14 days.:thumbsup:


----------



## bevo

Final touch drywall said:


> http://youtu.be/ozJnNoGAjBs
> 
> Hope you have a few minutes


 
FTD thats cool. Thanks for posting.


----------



## VANMAN

Sorry no vid! U guys woodna understand me anyway:yes:
Just a couple o pics o a hoose i am doin the noo!!


----------



## chris

Interesting home, I like it. Nice work that scaff is sweet,we had one like that years back and it got ripped off. Havnt seen one like it since. Do you know if they are still available?


----------



## VANMAN

chris said:


> Interesting home, I like it. Nice work that scaff is sweet,we had one like that years back and it got ripped off. Havnt seen one like it since. Do you know if they are still available?


 Not sure Chris! The joiner owns it!


----------



## VANMAN

*My house*

My house a couple of weeks ago 28 folk there most in the kitchen:thumbsup: I have a couple more that r pretty good but i am just tryin c if this works!!
http://youtu.be/PtXwvky8ypA


----------



## Final touch drywall

moore said:


> Texture ceilings. Flat walls 200 boards bad timber, idiot hangers ..
> 14 days.:thumbsup:


I give you credit>>That's a lot of work for 1 guy:thumbsup:

I need a helper just to carry my tools in the house.....
Its amazing how much time a helper saves me,1 less thing i need to worry about.:whistling2:


----------



## moore

Final touch drywall said:


> I give you credit>>That's a lot of work for 1 guy:thumbsup:
> 
> I need a helper just to carry my tools in the house.....
> Its amazing how much time a helper saves me,1 less thing i need to worry about.:whistling2:


 Thanks FTD . Found out this morning the h/o wants slick ceilings after I had textured [email protected] had to sand down texture ,and flaten out ..then prep the other ceilings for level 5.:furious:
Tomorrow It's roll @ wipe... will take more than 14 days at the end of this one ..h/o changed there mind about the tile in master bath ,,but they want the basement finished off.I like working on model homes that are NOT sold!!.I've been jugglin this home with two repair jobs ....YES I need a helper..and I'm about to bite that bullet..


----------



## getplastered

On third coat...still have the inside and outside corners to finish up...but the end is near!

http://youtu.be/vkZvGs4_TxY


----------



## moore

getplastered said:


> On third coat...still have the inside and outside corners to finish up...but the end is near!
> 
> http://youtu.be/vkZvGs4_TxY


I feel your pain Getplastered. hangers that are not finishers hang for the ink.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> YES I need a helper..and I'm about to bite that bullet..


 You'll be sorry!:jester:


----------



## mudslingr

getplastered said:


> On third coat...still have the inside and outside corners to finish up...but the end is near!
> 
> http://youtu.be/vkZvGs4_TxY


Looks good getplastered !:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr

VANMAN said:


> Just a couple o pics o a hoose i am doin the noo!!


Not sure I want to know who you're doing in the whatever but that is a cool looking house.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman

mudslingr said:


> Not sure I want to know who you're doing in the whatever but that is a cool looking house.:thumbsup:


I'll translate for you.... I think he's picking a horse and he's doing it up the noo?:blink:


----------



## mudslingr

Kiwiman said:


> I'll translate for you.... I think he's picking a horse and he's doing it up the noo?:blink:


roflmao :lol:


----------



## bmitch

getplastered said:


> On third coat...still have the inside and outside corners to finish up...but the end is near!
> 
> http://youtu.be/vkZvGs4_TxY


 nice work


----------



## Final touch drywall

getplastered said:


> On third coat...still have the inside and outside corners to finish up...but the end is near!
> 
> http://youtu.be/vkZvGs4_TxY


Nice work get plastered:thumbsup:
I gotta ask though>>>>why no cement tile backer around the tubs????


----------



## VANMAN

Kiwiman said:


> I'll translate for you.... I think he's picking a horse and he's doing it up the noo?:blink:


 Wait till i put up a vid with me speakin I will do it in my slang! U guys wont have a clue:thumbup:


----------



## getplastered

Final touch drywall said:


> Nice work get plastered:thumbsup:
> I gotta ask though>>>>why no cement tile backer around the tubs????


IMO, I would put cement board and then tile...people around here tend to drywall then use that schluter membrane system...I try to convince them to use cement board but I'm just the drywall guy...3 of my last jobs that were gonna be tiled all put drywall instead of cement board...cost? Mind you schluter is pretty pricy too... knows what goes through their heads! :whistling2::blink:


----------



## spacklinfool

nice work...busy I am seeking some part time work I am in LI also!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

holy getplastered

Whats with you northern Ontario boys. Ist we half to call mudslingr Sir, he's a big boy:yes:, and now you, b/c of the weapon you own






I take it Irene is your bow, does your bazooka have a name too:thumbup:

And the you tube link don't work in this new forum setup , we now have:furious:


----------



## getplastered

2buckcanuck said:


> holy getplastered
> 
> Whats with you northern Ontario boys. Ist we half to call mudslingr Sir, he's a big boy:yes:, and now you, b/c of the weapon you own
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vpHtQkIm3A&feature=mfu_channel&list=UL
> 
> I take it Irene is your bow, does your bazooka have a name too:thumbup:
> 
> And the you tube link don't work in this new forum setup , we now have:furious:



WTF 2Buck! Don't be posting that sh!t! That's 4:41 minutes of their life that these hard working drywall folk will never get back! I forgot I had that crap on there...the hunting vids are good...but stupid copyright took the music from the majority of them...bastards...

Are you stalking me?! Cool...always wanted a stalker...kinda hoped it'd be some 25 year old blond though...meh...

:blink:


----------



## getplastered

2buckcanuck said:


> holy getplastered
> 
> Whats with you northern Ontario boys. Ist we half to call mudslingr Sir, he's a big boy:yes:, and now you, b/c of the weapon you own
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vpHtQkIm3A&feature=mfu_channel&list=UL
> 
> I take it Irene is your bow, does your bazooka have a name too:thumbup:
> 
> And the you tube link don't work in this new forum setup , we now have:furious:



and my zooks name is Charlene...:thumbsup:


----------



## getplastered

2buckcanuck said:


> holy getplastered
> 
> 
> And the you tube link don't work in this new forum setup , we now have:furious:


The link didn't work on my Ipad but it did on my laptop...not sure what I like less...the new site or my Ipad...


----------



## 2buckcanuck

VANMAN said:


> Wait till i put up a vid with me speakin I will do it in my slang! U guys wont have a clue:thumbup:


well now you half to post up a video, I found a English to Scottish translator, or vise versa. And to prove to you it works, I shall copy and paste everything I have just typed into it. So you can tell us if it works. Plus I will throw in this statement for the fun of it. "We scotts men love shagging sheep, just like those kiwi's from down under."

Weel noo ye hauf tae post up a video, ah found a Sassenach tae Scots translator, or vise versa. 'n' tae prove tae ye it wirks, ah shall copy 'n' paste everything ah huv juist typed intae it. Sae ye kin tell us if it wirks. Plus ah wull throw in this statement fur th' fin o' it. "We scotts men loue pumpin' sheep, juist lik' they kiwi's frae doon under."

English to Scottish translator :whistling2: http://www.scotranslate.com/

And more vids of beaver on beaver action are welcome too:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

getplastered said:


> WTF 2Buck! Don't be posting that sh!t! That's 4:41 minutes of their life that these hard working drywall folk will never get back! I forgot I had that crap on there...the hunting vids are good...but stupid copyright took the music from the majority of them...bastards...
> 
> Are you stalking me?! Cool...always wanted a stalker...kinda hoped it'd be some 25 year old blond though...meh...
> 
> :blink:


Oh sure, complain, then you promote your hunting vids, should be a sales man:thumbsup:

Plus your safe, I'm into blonds too, that are the opposite sex of you :whistling2:

But sorry anyhow,,,,, me B'aaaaaad


----------



## getplastered

2buckcanuck said:


> well now you half to post up a video, I found a English to Scottish translator, or vise versa. And to prove to you it works, I shall copy and paste everything I have just typed into it. So you can tell us if it works. Plus I will throw in this statement for the fun of it. "We scotts men love shagging sheep, just like those kiwi's from down under."
> 
> Weel noo ye hauf tae post up a video, ah found a Sassenach tae Scots translator, or vise versa. 'n' tae prove tae ye it wirks, ah shall copy 'n' paste everything ah huv juist typed intae it. Sae ye kin tell us if it wirks. Plus ah wull throw in this statement fur th' fin o' it. "We scotts men loue pumpin' sheep, juist lik' they kiwi's frae doon under."
> 
> English to Scottish translator :whistling2: http://www.scotranslate.com/
> 
> 
> And more vids of beaver on beaver action are welcome too:thumbup:



And I thought I had too much time on my hands...! But that's funny...

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kiwiman

VANMAN said:


> Wait till i put up a vid with me speakin I will do it in my slang! U guys wont have a clue:thumbup:


Hehehe, like I said before, the wifes father is Scottish, he's ex sas and former british army/navy boxing champ so if he's frowning while talking you just keep your mouth shut, if he laughs while talking then you laugh too because he's probably saying something funny, if no facial expression while talking then I just nod and agree, we seem to get along fine like that although I can't understand a word he's saying .


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> well now you half to post up a video, I found a English to Scottish translator, or vise versa. And to prove to you it works, I shall copy and paste everything I have just typed into it. So you can tell us if it works. Plus I will throw in this statement for the fun of it. "We scotts men love shagging sheep, just like those kiwi's from down under."
> 
> Weel noo ye hauf tae post up a video, ah found a Sassenach tae Scots translator, or vise versa. 'n' tae prove tae ye it wirks, ah shall copy 'n' paste everything ah huv juist typed intae it. Sae ye kin tell us if it wirks. Plus ah wull throw in this statement fur th' fin o' it. "We scotts men loue pumpin' sheep, juist lik' they kiwi's frae doon under."
> 
> English to Scottish translator :whistling2: http://www.scotranslate.com/
> 
> And more vids of beaver on beaver action are welcome too:thumbup:


Hahahaha, Grounds Keeper Willie :lol:


----------



## VANMAN

2buckcanuck said:


> well now you half to post up a video, I found a English to Scottish translator, or vise versa. And to prove to you it works, I shall copy and paste everything I have just typed into it. So you can tell us if it works. Plus I will throw in this statement for the fun of it. "We scotts men love shagging sheep, just like those kiwi's from down under."
> 
> Weel noo ye hauf tae post up a video, ah found a Sassenach tae Scots translator, or vise versa. 'n' tae prove tae ye it wirks, ah shall copy 'n' paste everything ah huv juist typed intae it. Sae ye kin tell us if it wirks. Plus ah wull throw in this statement fur th' fin o' it. "We scotts men loue pumpin' sheep, juist lik' they kiwi's frae doon under."
> 
> English to Scottish translator :whistling2: http://www.scotranslate.com/
> 
> And more vids of beaver on beaver action are welcome too:thumbup:


Fukc that made me laugh Worst bit is i can read that and understand it Just a couple o words i canna get!!!
Its humpin sheep nae pumpin thats fit the blon getsAnd that word Sassenach nae sure fit its aboot????


----------



## Mudshark

*Beavers*



2buckcanuck said:


> well now you half to post up a video, and more vids of beaver on beaver action are welcome too:thumbup:


Is this the Beaver you were thinking of 2buck? :blink:


----------



## mudslingr

Here's one I'm in the middle of.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

mudslingr said:


> Here's one I'm in the middle of.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_et38Gj4uw&context=C38f9cc8ADOEgsToPDskK993RfCmMGuiT-6cyew5fx


Laughing my arse off at the 57 second mark

Did you say 4 days with what you got done in the upper part, Now I half to call you Sir mudslingr da man:thumbup:.... and that in floor heating is killer, you can't beat it.

Are you going to try and get the house across the street too:yes:

And something for the Kiwi's to notice, See how Sir mudslingr da man has the whole house to himself to do, no other trades in his way:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman

mudslingr said:


> Here's one I'm in the middle of.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_et38Gj4uw&context=C38f9cc8ADOEgsToPDskK993RfCmMGuiT-6cyew5fx


You sound like Barry White Sir slinger, a voice like that would have got you a few filly's in your day :shifty:.
You guys have some nice houses over there, they aren't as plain and simple as a lot of ours (in my area), I did a house for an American lady a while back, huge difference in design (and cost).


----------



## cazna

Kiwiman said:


> You sound like Barry White Sir slinger, a voice like that would have got you a few filly's in your day :shifty:.
> You guys have some nice houses over there, they aren't as plain and simple as a lot of ours (in my area), I did a house for an American lady a while back, huge difference in design (and cost).


 
Yeah, Thanks Sir slinger, Looks good, Lots of detail in those places, When i first started they were doing them a little bit like that, Two story etc, But cost changed that, Now its mostly single story boxes. hardly worth making a clip for.


----------



## getplastered

Nice work Sir...is that river terrace?
:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr

2buckcanuck said:


> Laughing my arse off at the 57 second mark
> 
> Did you say 4 days with what you got done in the upper part, Now I half to call you Sir mudslingr da man.... and that in floor heating is killer, you can't beat it.
> 
> Are you going to try and get the house across the street too
> 
> And something for the Kiwi's to notice, See how Sir mudslingr da man has the whole house to himself to do, no other trades in his way


Yep. I'm racing through this one.:lol: I have a flight to Chicago(Trim-Tex) I need to book ! Four days into the taping process. Forgot to mention the 1½ days I spent twisting screws and fixing broken board on that ever popular American Tough Rock.
The one across the street was hung and taped by a 9 man crew in in 10 days I was told. Twenty two - 25ft high entrance and bullnose city but it still looks like a plain Jane house on the inside.



Kiwiman said:


> You sound like Barry White Sir slinger, a voice like that would have got you a few filly's in your day .
> You guys have some nice houses over there, they aren't as plain and simple as a lot of ours (in my area), I did a house for an American lady a while back, huge difference in design (and cost).


Phillies and heifers !:thumbup:
♪ Can't get enough of your drywall love,baby ! ♪ 
This isn't a fancy house but it has some size. Most new houses around here are 8,000sq in drywall or better.



cazna said:


> Yeah, Thanks Sir slinger, Looks good, Lots of detail in those places, When i first started they were doing them a little bit like that, Two story etc, But cost changed that, Now its mostly single story boxes. hardly worth making a clip for.


We'd still love to see some of your ventures caz !:yes:



getplastered said:


> Nice work Sir...is that river terrace?
> :thumbsup:


It's on Fireweed Bay.


----------



## cazna

2buckcanuck said:


> And something for the Kiwi's to notice, See how Sir mudslingr da man has the whole house to himself to do, no other trades in his way:whistling2:


I did notice that but didnt like it say as it  me off :jester:

No doors/frames, Other trades gear, Kitchens, Etc, You guys dont know how lucky you are for getting that.

I think cost is an issue, People here either have sold there old place and what to move in, Or renting and want to move in, Or a housing company pushing it along, Or other trades wanting to get there work done so they can get the bill in, Or in a smaller area here for me so its not like anyone has a lot of other houses on to go to, Or its someone birthday/wedding/xmas and they have invited 30 people on a set date so the house must get finished.

I did one a few years ago, Some days there would have been 30 odd tradesmen there, Plasterers,painters,builders,electricians,plumbers,kitcheninstallers
Carpetlayers,underfloor heating guys, landscapers, And then they decide to get the driveway sealed as well so no one could park close to the house, we all had to walk up and down the street, All becouse the home owner sold his old house and was demanding to move in, 1Million doller home, Thats the one i level 5ed and got caught out with some shrinkage, Any bloody wonder, Rush rush, in winter, Then just to be clever the underfloor water heating gets turned on once we are all nearly finished and cooks the place :furious: Man did i learn a lot on that job, I wouldnt let it happen again, It would be better to just walk off if they didnt listen.

Im doing my own house this year, So that will be interesting.


----------



## moore

mudslingr said:


> Here's one I'm in the middle of.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_et38Gj4uw&context=C38f9cc8ADOEgsToPDskK993RfCmMGuiT-6cyew5fx


 Nice Mudslingr :yes: Is that your truck in the drive?
I want to see a vid of you running the angles in that cubby in the upstairs walk in.LOL!...That much finished off in 4 days..wow nice work sir!


----------



## mudman46

hey 2 buck for an old fart you do nice work
if you ever wanna relocate to the **** hole of Canada
look me up for work
B&D drywall
Charlottetown P.E.I
902 629-0332


----------



## Mudshark

mudman46 said:


> hey 2 buck for an old fart you do nice work
> if you ever wanna relocate to the **** hole of Canada
> look me up for work
> B&D drywall
> Charlottetown P.E.I
> 902 629-0332


Hey there you go 2buck. When you get that next job finished you can send 2buckjr out to the Maritimes.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> Hey there you go 2buck. When you get that next job finished you can send 2buckjr out to the Maritimes.


That would be sending him home, he's a blue noser, think he lived in Trenton or something like that.


----------



## carpentaper

cazna said:


> I did notice that but didnt like it say as it  me off :jester:
> 
> No doors/frames, Other trades gear, Kitchens, Etc, You guys dont know how lucky you are for getting that.
> 
> I think cost is an issue, People here either have sold there old place and what to move in, Or renting and want to move in, Or a housing company pushing it along, Or other trades wanting to get there work done so they can get the bill in, Or in a smaller area here for me so its not like anyone has a lot of other houses on to go to, Or its someone birthday/wedding/xmas and they have invited 30 people on a set date so the house must get finished.
> 
> I did one a few years ago, Some days there would have been 30 odd tradesmen there, Plasterers,painters,builders,electricians,plumbers,kitcheninstallers
> Carpetlayers,underfloor heating guys, landscapers, And then they decide to get the driveway sealed as well so no one could park close to the house, we all had to walk up and down the street, All becouse the home owner sold his old house and was demanding to move in, 1Million doller home, Thats the one i level 5ed and got caught out with some shrinkage, Any bloody wonder, Rush rush, in winter, Then just to be clever the underfloor water heating gets turned on once we are all nearly finished and cooks the place :furious: Man did i learn a lot on that job, I wouldnt let it happen again, It would be better to just walk off if they didnt listen.
> 
> Im doing my own house this year, So that will be interesting.



I have worked on jobs where all the trades are tripping over each other and it sucks. I honestly don't think it gets anyhting done much faster. It sounds like what you deal with in NZ just is the standard there. On most jobs I have worked on every trade gets thier time and the next guy is scheduled in without too much overlapping. Overlapping trades out here is usually the sign of a job run by a sloppy contractor or a homeowner.


----------



## Kiwiman

Depends who you work for here, with a housing company you mostly have your alloted time and you can usually get a clear run at it, for Joe Bloggs builder it's a clear run if they have plenty of other work to go to, but if it rains and there's no roof on the other jobs then they try to talk me into letting them start skirts and architraves etc....  off!!!


----------



## mudslingr

moore said:


> Nice Mudslingr :yes: Is that your truck in the drive?
> I want to see a vid of you running the angles in that cubby in the upstairs walk in.LOL!...That much finished off in 4 days..wow nice work sir!


Not my truck. 
And that's 4 ten hour days. Not normal for me anymore. Six to eight hours is fine these days and I'm usually given all the time I want to finish. Within reason of course.
Here's the vid.Rather uneventful. My knees didn't like it much. Another 3" shorter and there would've been some Goodfellas language going on.:yes:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTKfA7wX6Ss&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Mudshark

Nice vid mudslingr.

Gotta love those spaces under stairs. I like that handle for the flusher. I guess if you had one of those shorter compound tubes that would have been a good spot for it.


----------



## mudslingr

That is above a stairwell and I have a shorter tube but never seem to remember to bring it.


----------



## Philma Crevices

Ugghhh, felt it in the knee's just watching that... At least ya didnt kneel on a screw like I did the other day :furious: 

I love the way most of you guys are running those flushers, I can't wait to save some dough to get the setup, we do ours by hand, and still spend too much time sanding out and fixing bad angle finishing


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Why am I sitting here with time off from work, watching other people work, I'm getting tired here:furious:

Hey Sir mudslingr, can I post that over at CT talk, their talking about those exact tools over there right now, I will credit you:yes:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f49/automatic-taping-finishing-tools-3709/index4/


----------



## mudslingr

No problem 2buck !


----------



## moore

mudslingr said:


> Not my truck.
> And that's 4 ten hour days. Not normal for me anymore. Six to eight hours is fine these days and I'm usually given all the time I want to finish. Within reason of course.
> Here's the vid.Rather uneventful. My knees didn't like it much. Another 3" shorter and there would've been some Goodfellas language going on.:yes:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTKfA7wX6Ss&feature=youtu.be


 Thank you sir..I learn from all your vids.:yes:


----------



## gotmud

Damn mudslinger! You make that look so easy! Thanks for taking the time to make that video I also learn from everyones videos


----------



## chris

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pny1hito5PM Was able to swing by and get a quick walk thru. Lots of changes... the poor place is gettin beat to  but all can be repaired:yes: Hope you all like


----------



## VANMAN

chris said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pny1hito5PM Was able to swing by and get a quick walk thru. Lots of changes... the poor place is gettin beat to  but all can be repaired:yes: Hope you all like


 Sh*t man that is some shed!!!
What do u use for ur arches and round stuff? Looks nice and i liked the bit when i heard BAR:drink:
Lookin good lad that must b some pay day after finished:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

chris said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pny1hito5PM Was able to swing by and get a quick walk thru. Lots of changes... the poor place is gettin beat to  but all can be repaired:yes: Hope you all like


 That is sure a beast Chris. Well done.


----------



## bmitch

chris said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pny1hito5PM Was able to swing by and get a quick walk thru. Lots of changes... the poor place is gettin beat to  but all can be repaired:yes: Hope you all like


 thanks for the walk thru,looks fantastic.the drywall features in this home are standout regardless of how they finish everything else.great job.:thumbup:


----------



## mudslingr

Wow ! That's a biggie. Nice job chris ! How many guys in your crew ? How long did it take to board and how long did it take to tape ?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

13 bathrooms, $27,000 per seat in the theater room, did I hear that right:blink:

Thats one wild house, what do they do for a living, that's a question I always ask a home owner, since I (we) can't afford to buy most of these homes we work in:whistling2:


----------



## chris

mudslingr said:


> Wow ! That's a biggie. Nice job chris ! How many guys in your crew ? How long did it take to board and how long did it take to tape ?


6 weeks minus 1 day we started taping 4 days in and was working up to last day of contract deadline.On average there were 4 or 5 hangers and 3 tapers and a great apprentice. It was a pretty stressful job with a bunch of issues (parking,1 rig per 6 guys, deliveries,waste mngmt.,framing so so,difficulty of work, etc.) but I enjoyed it. we had some saturdays in there and quite a few long days but we managed. Most all the main floor and most of 2nd didnt texture so that helps alot. Its jusy all primered now. Forgot to show library,very neat.We used over 2000 different pcs of drywall from 1/4" to double 5/8" 8' to 12'. The people that own the house I think buy old buildings and make new living or office space in big cities.There 2nd home up here:blink:. We used all trim tex radius beads and outside corners on this project. Thanks guys:thumbup:


----------



## moore

''there were 4 or 5 hangers and 3 tapers and a great apprentice.''



My hat's off to all of ya!!:yes: I bet that apprentice caught hell.:whistling2:..6 weeks  ..That's good time man. awesome work Chris ,,,thanks for the walk through...:thumbsup: How do you find ya way out of that place?:blink: I had to pause the vid to make some popcorn ,and get a beer LOL!!


----------



## chris

Thanks Moore. Tried to keep it short so I missed a few rooms . Supposed to be a party when house is finished in December some time. That will be the best time to view it. It definitly has that wow factor that you have to be there to fully grasp. Everything is Huge and Hard (that sounds funny) I kinda feel like some of you helped:yes:


----------



## mudslingr

*Take that note and shove it !*

Thought I'd post this here since it has something to do with my last vid post in this thread.

I'm a little pissed today ! :furious:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaeLuA4VhmY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## 2buckcanuck

mudslingr said:


> Thought I'd post this here since it has something to do with my last vid post in this thread.
> 
> I'm a little pissed today ! :furious:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaeLuA4VhmY&feature=youtu.be


That's what we call Karma Sir Mud slingr:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Here's a song to cheer you up 



 :thumbsup:


----------



## Philma Crevices

mudslingr said:


> Thought I'd post this here since it has something to do with my last vid post in this thread.
> 
> I'm a little pissed today ! :furious:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaeLuA4VhmY&feature=youtu.be


You shoulda used the "Process of Straightening" before pulling the sheet off :blink: duhhhh! 

*We all have bad day's, shake it off and get ready for the next 

Not too bad all in all, gotta love how blame ALWAYS get's put on the tapers first


----------



## Stopper

mudslingr said:


> Thought I'd post this here since it has something to do with my last vid post in this thread.
> 
> I'm a little pissed today ! :furious:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaeLuA4VhmY&feature=youtu.be


 Hes bloody lucky you pulled that board off rather than "straightening" it, because that screwed wired could have easily caused a fire down the line and then the blame would be squarely placed on him. I'm surprised he didn't notice that when he was screwing it. he must fix board with his eyes shut.


----------



## Kiwiman

:no: Shocking!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

mudslingr said:


> Thought I'd post this here since it has something to do with my last vid post in this thread.
> 
> I'm a little pissed today ! :furious:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaeLuA4VhmY&feature=youtu.be



knew a boarder who tried that once




Once


----------



## moore

my bad!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

mudslingr said:


> Thought I'd post this here since it has something to do with my last vid post in this thread.
> 
> I'm a little pissed today ! :furious:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaeLuA4VhmY&feature=youtu.be


Bahaha! Some peoples children eh!? :laughing:


----------



## getplastered

mudslingr said:


> Thought I'd post this here since it has something to do with my last vid post in this thread.
> 
> I'm a little pissed today ! :furious:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaeLuA4VhmY&feature=youtu.be



Don't think I would have handled that quite as diplomatically as you did...well done.


----------



## getplastered

Speaking of f**k ups...here's one I did myself...and fixed myself lol...

http://youtu.be/P_ByH9PLMqQ


----------



## chris

getplastered said:


> Speaking of f**k ups...here's one I did myself...and fixed myself lol...
> 
> http://youtu.be/P_ByH9PLMqQ


 Thats pretty cool:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

They pay the bills so I shouldn't complain.


----------



## getplastered

moore said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JM6l-VtjK8&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
> 
> They pay the bills so I shouldn't complain.


Looks great Moore...do you back blad after your boxes?


----------



## chris

Very nice work. Are those flat seams a box finish or by hand..? I cant tell:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

I boxed all the seams in the house with capts 7 then over that with PArockers 10. The 10 left a heavy edge ..PA told me it will need a blade holder when I bought from him ,,But it would be ok for blocking in. I did trace behind the boxes like someone told me to do :whistling2:Seems the right thing to do imo..I know some disagree..But i'm very green with the boxes ,,other than what i learn here,,I'm teaching myself..I put a skim over seams 3rd coat. by hand with 12..These homes are built with #2 lumber ..stud in..stud out..truss up..truss down..Garage was the worst. all by hand ,,,but I did play around with the butts in the garage ..I blocked them in with 10 box ...LOL!! now that's a vid to see..

The machines as they are called here are frowned upon by the gcs ..so i'm still closet boxing..Iv'e used the boxes on every house since i got em ,,and no ones the wiser...except one g/c ..he caught me setting up the pump one morning ,,and was like ,,whatever moore as long you give me a good job I don't care how you do it..He said ...HELL MAN!! I threw my hammer away years ago..without my air gun I'd be lost.. The hands on G/Cs get it! 



I LOVE MY BOXES!:rockon:


----------



## gotmud

Looks great Moore. How long does it take you for a shack like that now with the boxs? Does the ceilings get texture?


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> That's what we call Karma Sir Mud slingr:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Here's a song to cheer you up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yteMugRAc0 :thumbsup:


What the? all I get is.....This video contains content from UMG. It is not available in your country....
We were bought up on that stuff and now we cant view it? The worlds gone crazy


----------



## moore

gotmud said:


> Looks great Moore. How long does it take you for a shack like that now with the boxs? Does the ceilings get texture?


 Thanks gotmud. The hangers took 2 1/2 days [2 man crew]
155 boards. Took me 8 days to finish out [email protected] sand ..but within those 8 days I had 2 stress cracks across the street to fix [truss lift] A 3 board repair job I hit every morning for 4 days straight ,,but the great thing about this g/c he walks in the day I start taping says hello ..how ya been. anything ya need ,,and then the house is mine. The only trade that comes in while i'm there are the insulators to blow the ceilings [ I ask him to blow the ceilings asap these homes are not heated .] The day I'm done The g/c walks in ,,and hands me a check..

DUDE...... the boxes  The day I started my block coat I blocked all the seams in the house [not garage] in 1 hour ..Some days around quitting time I'll play with the boxes to see what I can get by with like loading no-coat , blocking butts ..I'm set in my ways,but I'm not stupid! ,, these boxes make my hand blocked seams look like chit.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

getplastered said:


> Looks great Moore...do you back blad after your boxes?


We always back blade after running boxes.
I run em off the ground and I have a guy on stilts following, ever so lightly floating across the top with a blade.


----------



## fr8train

PrecisionTaping said:


> We always back blade after running boxes.
> I run em off the ground and I have a guy on stilts following, ever so lightly floating across the top with a blade.


Many a heated discussion on the site about this subject. Suffice it to say, if you are going to spend the money on the tools, use them to their full capabilities. If the flat boxes are set up correctly, you do NOT need to trace behind them. Now, that being said, you will get the occasional bad joint or bastard butt where it is just easier to bust it out by hand IMO.

If you are new to them, it can take some fiddling around to fine tune them, but once you get them right, rock and roll baby. Just have to pick the corners a little, if you're REALLY good, you don't even have to do that much.

We save enough time not tracing, that whoever is picking behind the box runner has enough time to hit all of the butt seams that don't cross the seams. When we are done running the box, we'll move on to something else and give the seams some time to set-up, spot screws or coat beads, etc. Then we will coat the intersecting butts.


----------



## getplastered

PrecisionTaping said:


> We always back blade after running boxes.
> I run em off the ground and I have a guy on stilts following, ever so lightly floating across the top with a blade.


We do too...but our walls never look so clean! That's why I asked...lol


----------



## getplastered

fr8train said:


> Many a heated discussion on the site about this subject. Suffice it to say, if you are going to spend the money on the tools, use them to their full capabilities. If the flat boxes are set up correctly, you do NOT need to trace behind them. Now, that being said, you will get the occasional bad joint or bastard butt where it is just easier to bust it out by hand IMO.
> 
> If you are new to them, it can take some fiddling around to fine tune them, but once you get them right, rock and roll baby. Just have to pick the corners a little, if you're REALLY good, you don't even have to do that much.
> 
> We save enough time not tracing, that whoever is picking behind the box runner has enough time to hit all of the butt seams that don't cross the seams. When we are done running the box, we'll move on to something else and give the seams some time to set-up, spot screws or coat beads, etc. Then we will coat the intersecting butts.


Interesting...when I bought my boxes, I was under the impression I wouldn't have to back blade....and have always done so because I always have pin holes, or high shoulders in spots. Especially my 10" or fill coat. The 12" I can get away with less, I guess cause it goes on thinner and I can leave alone most of the time.

So you do your intersecting butts last???


----------



## chris

getplastered said:


> Interesting...when I bought my boxes, I was under the impression I wouldn't have to back blade....and have always done so because I always have pin holes, or high shoulders in spots. Especially my 10" or fill coat. The 12" I can get away with less, I guess cause it goes on thinner and I can leave alone most of the time.
> 
> So you do your intersecting butts last???


 Just go over joint a 2nd pass with box..Box it 1 way then go thru it the other way. no more pin holes.


----------



## Stopper

Bazooka-Joe said:


> North Americans don't do **** like that, every trade gets a time frame, in a house



America Sounds like Heaven,THIS is a job that needed done in a hurry a few weeks ago :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Stopper said:


> America Sounds like Heaven,THIS is a job that needed done in a hurry a few weeks ago :thumbsup:


Bahaha! I liked how you named the .jpg
"TypicalKiwiSite.jpg" :laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> We always back blade after running boxes.
> I run em off the ground and I have a guy on stilts following, ever so lightly floating across the top with a blade.


Why ??????:blink::blink::blink::blink:


----------



## chris

. Was back at the stairtower Thursday prefill and put on bead. Then a coat of 90 min. I was there all day... in stairtower.Thought some may like to see step by step


----------



## machinemud

*house done fev 16*

14500 sq ft 
5 day start to finish
tape with bte supertaper
columbia 10 and 12 flat box ( with closet monster handle in the garage)
columbia anglebox and 2.5 anglehead
3 inch nail spotter columbia 
16 box of mud cgc white


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Why ??????:blink::blink::blink::blink:


I just find it does a better job. My guy just follows me, hardly takes any mud off. Just takes out any small fisheyes there might be and catches the flips. Makes it easier for when I pass the 12" for my skim.


----------



## getplastered

machinemud said:


> 14500 sq ft
> 5 day start to finish
> tape with bte supertaper
> columbia 10 and 12 flat box ( with closet monster handle in the garage)
> columbia anglebox and 2.5 anglehead
> 3 inch nail spotter columbia
> 16 box of mud cgc white
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InoN2dthgW8


Looks good machine mud...
This video brought to you by, Tim Hortons new Latte! Try one, you'll love it!

Those must be 5 long days or you've got a couple tapers? 

Thanks for the vid!


----------



## machinemud

*.*

Thanks ! I am a lone taper but yes it was 5 days of 10 hours each day . They was a lot of tim hortons coffe involved!


----------



## moore

Nice work machinemud..:thumbsup: Thanks for the vid..


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moore said:


> I boxed all the seams in the house with capts 7 then over that with PArockers 10. The 10 left a heavy edge ..PA told me it will need a blade holder when I bought from him ,,But it would be ok for blocking in. I did trace behind the boxes like someone told me to do :whistling2:Seems the right thing to do imo..I know some disagree..But i'm very green with the boxes ,,other than what i learn here,,I'm teaching myself..I put a skim over seams 3rd coat. by hand with 12..These homes are built with #2 lumber ..stud in..stud out..truss up..truss down..Garage was the worst. all by hand ,,,but I did play around with the butts in the garage ..I blocked them in with 10 box ...LOL!! now that's a vid to see..
> 
> The machines as they are called here are frowned upon by the gcs ..so i'm still closet boxing..Iv'e used the boxes on every house since i got em ,,and no ones the wiser...except one g/c ..he caught me setting up the pump one morning ,,and was like ,,whatever moore as long you give me a good job I don't care how you do it..He said ...HELL MAN!! I threw my hammer away years ago..without my air gun I'd be lost.. The hands on G/Cs get it!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE MY BOXES!:rockon:


Block Master Moore, tell any gc that objects, that you wipe behind the box, couple gumbies years ago gave me grief for being a Machineman, when the job was done as the crown needs to be sanded down, as I do and once in awhile I wipe my hand to see if it is flat.....

Should see the looks on these guys faces, clean walls and mud where it autta be....


----------



## fr8train

Here is one that PA and I finished up last week. We stopped in this morning to sand some touch-ups.

http://youtu.be/dyC84R_xVlY

Vid should be up and running by 12:30 AM EST Cheers, now I'm off to bed!


----------



## getplastered

fr8train said:


> Here is one that PA and I finished up last week. We stopped in this morning to sand some touch-ups.
> 
> http://youtu.be/dyC84R_xVlY
> 
> Vid should be up and running by 12:30 AM EST Cheers, now I'm off to bed!


Looks great guys...big shack...:thumbsup:


----------



## bevo

Heres the latest one for us.


----------



## bevo

A couple of 'before' shots there too. 

Ceiling insulation jammed into walls, sheets delivered by guys who dont care, and the garage floor under 6 inches of mud.....not that im complaining....we sorted it all and made some money, just thought you all might relate to having to jump through a few hoops to get the job done


----------



## gazman

Nice home Bevo.
What was the product that you used for the shadow set? Are those timber battens?


----------



## chris

That place is cut up Looks very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Wow...ya..very chopped up. Those wooden beams wood have taken a while...Good job! :thumbsup:


----------



## bevo

gazman said:


> Nice home Bevo.
> What was the product that you used for the shadow set? Are those timber battens?


this is the cornice upstairs with the shadowline built into it. 

It was all timber frame...no battens, just direct fix to roof trusses.


----------



## bevo

PrecisionTaping said:


> Wow...ya..very chopped up. Those wooden beams wood have taken a while...Good job! :thumbsup:


Yeah those beams did take a while.

That style with the exposed rafters was big here in the 70's and 80s and usually people want to cover them up with a flat ceiling.

Some architect somewhere must think its cool again to make nice spots for spider webs.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

bevo said:


> Yeah those beams did take a while.
> 
> That style with the exposed rafters was big here in the 70's and 80s and usually people want to cover them up with a flat ceiling.
> 
> Some architect somewhere must think its cool again to make nice spots for spider webs.


Ya exactly! Spider web homes. lol. I've only had to do that once before in a home around these parts. Tape around exposed beams like that. It was some nice BC Fur. And they had them everywhere. It was a pain in the ass. But it did look amazing when it was done!


----------



## gazman

bevo said:


> this is the cornice upstairs with the shadowline built into it.
> 
> It was all timber frame...no battens, just direct fix to roof trusses.



Never seen that profile before. 
It never ceases to amaze me why battens are not standard everywhere. Where I am only the cheapest and nastiest builders dont use battens. This is the one that is used here the most.
http://www.rondo.com.au/Products/tabid/105/CategoryID/1000/ProductID/1014/Default.aspx


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

bevo said:


> Yeah those beams did take a while.
> 
> That style with the exposed rafters was big here in the 70's and 80s and usually people want to cover them up with a flat ceiling.
> 
> Some architect somewhere must think its cool again to make nice spots for spider webs.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

bevo said:


> A couple of 'before' shots there too.
> 
> Ceiling insulation jammed into walls, sheets delivered by guys who dont care, and the garage floor under 6 inches of mud.....not that im complaining....we sorted it all and made some money, just thought you all might relate to having to jump through a few hoops to get the job done


I'm starting to hate you guys who don't have a million and one screws to coat:furious: What happened to the one room upstairs at the 5:30 mark, there's a lot of screws in the wall, but still less than what we suffer through:furious:

Looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

Thats because we use glue.:yes: And I still see blokes on here who refuse to use the stuff. I can understand when you have poly on the walls. But what about the internal walls? Why not use glue, it saves all of those screws. If I could I would send some of our glue over for you blokes to try, but I dont think it would get through customs.


----------



## bevo

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm starting to hate you guys who don't have a million and one screws to coat:furious: What happened to the one room upstairs at the 5:30 mark, there's a lot of screws in the wall, but still less than what we suffer through:furious:
> 
> Looks good:thumbsup:


Those extra screws upstairs where due to insulation forcing the sheets out. Even one centre screw wasn't enough. Sheets were still bowing out between centre screw and edge of sheet so had to go Northern hemisphere style with the screws. Council specified R3.5 insulation which supposed to expand to 180mm thick. Only problem is builder was too tight to use deeper framing timber so just forced it into 90mm cavity. When we told him there would be dramas he just poked some insulation with his finger and said' see it pushes back easy'. At this point I figured he must have been born in new Zealand and couldn't help it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

bevo said:


> Those extra screws upstairs where due to insulation forcing the sheets out. Even one centre screw wasn't enough. Sheets were still bowing out between centre screw and edge of sheet so had to go Northern hemisphere style with the screws. Council specified R3.5 insulation which supposed to expand to 180mm thick. Only problem is builder was too tight to use deeper framing timber so just forced it into 90mm cavity. When we told him there would be dramas he just poked some insulation with his finger and said' see it pushes back easy'. At this point I figured he must have been born in new Zealand and couldn't help it.


"there would be dramas" that's funny, I'm stealing that line:thumbup:

And if the builder was a kiwi, you should of told him the insulation was made of wool, and needed shearing. But then again, you would half to leave the house for a while, since it would not be his finger he would be poking in the insulation :whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> "there would be dramas" that's funny, I'm stealing that line:thumbup:
> 
> And if the builder was a kiwi, you should of told him the insulation was made of wool, and needed shearing. But then again, you would half to leave the house for a while, since it would not be his finger he would be poking in the insulation :whistling2:


Bahahaha!! :laughing:
And I bet it wouldn't be insulation he wished he was poking with his "finger"


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Thats because we use glue.:yes: And I still see blokes on here who refuse to use the stuff. I can understand when you have poly on the walls. But what about the internal walls? Why not use glue, it saves all of those screws. If I could I would send some of our glue over for you blokes to try, but I dont think it would get through customs.


 I was thinking about you aussies this week ..Don't you guys apply the glue with a stick? I may be wrong.. :blink: ..but ..my gluegun busted on me this week ,,all i had was 3 more boards so i cut the top off a tube of osi and used a shim to put the glue on.LOL!! I got that chit all over me! When I got home my wife said you have a big booger hanging from your nose..Apparently I had been picking my nose  I said no honey ..that's OSI... Had to shave that night..:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> I was thinking about you aussies this week ..Don't you guys apply the glue with a stick? I may be wrong.. :blink: ..but ..my gluegun busted on me this week ,,all i had was 3 more boards so i cut the top off a tube of osi and used a shim to put the glue on.LOL!! I got that chit all over me! When I got home my wife said you have a big booger hanging from your nose..Apparently I had been picking my nose  I said no honey ..that's OSI... Had to shave that night..:yes:


Hahaha! Nice man.


----------



## bevo

moore said:


> I was thinking about you aussies this week ..Don't you guys apply the glue with a stick? I may be wrong.. :blink: ..but ..my gluegun busted on me this week ,,all i had was 3 more boards so i cut the top off a tube of osi and used a shim to put the glue on.LOL!! I got that chit all over me! When I got home my wife said you have a big booger hanging from your nose..Apparently I had been picking my nose  I said no honey ..that's OSI... Had to shave that night..:yes:


We use a glue knife which is basically a 1" scraper. Probably takes 30 seconds to glue up a 6m (18ft) wall once you get the hang of it. Biggest trick is to keep the handle out of the glue on the sides of the glue bucket. Id use a glue gun as well but the glue is 3 times the price in the cartridges compared to the 5kg bucket. 5 kg bucket is $15. 1kg sausage for glue gun is over $8


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> I was thinking about you aussies this week ..Don't you guys apply the glue with a stick? I may be wrong.. :blink: ..but ..my gluegun busted on me this week ,,all i had was 3 more boards so i cut the top off a tube of osi and used a shim to put the glue on.LOL!! I got that chit all over me! When I got home my wife said you have a big booger hanging from your nose..Apparently I had been picking my nose  I said no honey ..that's OSI... Had to shave that night..:yes:


We used glue in a small bucket for years and applied it with a glue knife. Thats it in the first pic.

For the past three years I have been using glue sausages (second pic) and I find it much better, the amount is more controlled so the results especially with the help are more consistent leading to less waste. Myself and one other contractor in our area are the only ones using the sausages (according to our supply house) every one else still uses the buckets.


----------



## Jason

bevo said:


> We use a glue knife which is basically a 1" scraper. Probably takes 30 seconds to glue up a 6m (18ft) wall once you get the hang of it. Biggest trick is to keep the handle out of the glue on the sides of the glue bucket. Id use a glue gun as well but the glue is 3 times the price in the cartridges compared to the 5kg bucket. 5 kg bucket is $15. 1kg sausage for glue gun is over $8


Really?! No one is using a bucket here. My builder supplies the glue but they get a box of 20 Bostik for $70. $3.50 per. I prefer the Bostik to the CSR sausages.


----------



## bevo

Jason said:


> Really?! No one is using a bucket here. My builder supplies the glue but they get a box of 20 Bostik for $70. $3.50 per. I prefer the Bostik to the CSR sausages.


Yeah Gazman just messaged me the same. 

Funny how things catch on in different areas. Everyone is buckets here but its a bit backwards when you think about it. And my supplier obviously isnt selling too many sausages at $8 a go. 

maybe we should all just get the builder to pay. Problem solved.


----------



## Jason

bevo said:


> Yeah Gazman just messaged me the same.
> 
> Funny how things catch on in different areas. Everyone is buckets here but its a bit backwards when you think about it. And my supplier obviously isnt selling too many sausages at $8 a go.
> 
> maybe we should all just get the builder to pay. Problem solved.


You'd think so. :whistling2: I've supplied plenty of stuff myself though when the dumb bastards can't count how much glue, cornice, sheet, insulation, etc, they need, so it all still falls on the contractor anyway since you're the one with guys on the clock and a schedule to keep for your other work.

I've actually offered to supply (aka "be their lending institution") in order to get around these issues. As it is now, I have to chase them for their quants, then reckon up the quants myself, then chase them again to vary their quants, where they're long, where they're short, on every single job, and be unpaid for it. They can barely manage to get their sh!t together enough to call up the delivery on time unless you physically stand there and watch someone do it. If you don't, your crew will have no work that day and YOU will be behind schedule because YOU started late.

I've got a number of axes to grind with this particular builder. Kinda grumpy at the moment since I'm waiting for money for work performed from Jan 1 to Jan 31, not that January was such a banner month with those yahoos anyway. 

End of rant.


----------



## Jason

Gazman, your message box is full up!

Popular bugger.


----------



## gazman

Sorry


----------



## 2buckcanuck

It was sunny out, so I thought I would put up a tour of the house were doing.

Have been in it for ten days now, there's not a big push on it. We were requested by the builder, he just wants a good job so...... Good thing b/c.......

Been feeling like a commercial job, too much traffic in and out of the house and the rockers were super yakky. got caught smoking 3rd day in the house, so guess where we spend most of our time now:whistling2:

I got a cold/flu bug day before we started, so total lack of energy. Our newb fell of his bench and missed a few days, and had a family member pass away. And 2buckjr is being his typical dumb arse self so:furious:

But it's work, can't complain:whistling2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUVLGDR6xm0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## moore

I really wish I did not have to go to bed right now ,,,cause I have so much to say....REALLY nice work 2buck !!! Smack jr. in the head for me...Tell him to straightin up...:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Holy SH!T 2Buck!! Thats badass man! Thats some real custom ceiling and bulk-head work!! :thumbsup: Im proud to know you guys!!
I wish I could get a custom house like that.
I mean i've done some fancy crap, but not much in ceiling work like that.


----------



## mudslingr

Another nice house. Looks good 2buck !:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark

Lookin good like I knew she would.


----------



## bevo

Nice work on the ceilings 2buck. Would be nice to look at them for more than 1 second. Can you tell your cameraman that thats the stuff we like staring at...less time on the porta loo...more time on fancy ass ceilings.

Good to see some of the creative stuff people are building. Its rare to see that level of detail in houses here.


----------



## bmitch

people are going to be stumbling into furniture trying to look at the ceilings in this place.nice job.


----------



## chris

very nice details:thumbsup: that hall ceiling looked pretty tricky.


----------



## getplastered

Love it....nice place, nice work boys. :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

These are 13 years old 2buck ..Duru-stilts last.. :thumbsup: I replaced the shoes /foot straps and springs ...good for ....who knows?:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

This is 2 months old! :blink:


----------



## moore

here's a pair for ya...Wallboard stilts early 70s ...All they need is shoes...My uncle gave me these when i was 12.. I walked them once. :whistling2:


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> This is 2 months old! :blink:
> View attachment 3628


 OMG!!!!:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> here's a pair for ya...Wallboard stilts early 70s ...All they need is shoes...My uncle gave me these when i was 12.. I walked them once. :whistling2:


Holy crap! So old school! :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

PrecisionTaping said:


> This is 2 months old! :blink:
> View attachment 3628



With that much mud on it I was looking for the bulls eye. Someone must have hit it I cant see it anymore.:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

gazman said:


> With that much mud on it I was looking for the bulls eye. Someone must have hit it I cant see it anymore.:whistling2:


You should see our actual taping radio! lol.
Thats just the drywall radio!


----------



## mudslingr

PrecisionTaping said:


> This is 2 months old! :blink:
> View attachment 3628


SOB !!! :jester:How could you let that happen to the most important tool there is !?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

mudslingr said:


> SOB !!! :jester:How could you let that happen to the most important tool there is !?


Well it still works!!! Its not broken!
She's in the best shape of er life! 
Pounds the tunes! :rockon:


----------



## VANMAN

VANMAN said:


> Sorry no vid! U guys woodna understand me anyway:yes:
> Just a couple o pics o a hoose i am doin the noo!!


 Well lads i was speakin with the guy i did this house for today! (he came 2 pay me:thumbup
I asked if everything was all good and he said his painter said it was the best tapin job he had ever seen:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark

VANMAN said:


> Well lads i was speakin with the guy i did this house for today! (he came 2 pay me:thumbup
> I asked if everything was all good and he said his painter said it was the best tapin job he had ever seen:whistling2:


Good on ya VANMAN :thumbsup:

After all thats what our job is all about, making it good for the painter. If he likes it you did a good job.


----------



## cazna

PrecisionTaping said:


> This is 2 months old! :blink:
> View attachment 3628


 
When i see the state of some of your guys gear, it makes me do this :whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> When i see the state of some of your guys gear, it makes me do this :whistling2:


Bahaha!!! That made me laugh!! Good one Cazna! :laughing:


----------



## gazman

Here is a video of a home we did about a month ago. Sorry about the quality of the footage it was taken with my phone and I am very new to this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqJvtHR1N50&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Philma Crevices

I think I saw only 1 butt joint in that vid! Your boarders use alot of specialty sizes, 16'-20' x 54"?

No wonder you're running hotmud through the banjo so much :thumbsup: 
You must fly through these shacks, 2-3 day finish? 

Nice vid and good lookin' place :yes:


----------



## mudslingr

gazman said:


> Here is a video of a home we did about a month ago. Sorry about the quality of the footage it was taken with my phone and I am very new to this.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqJvtHR1N50&feature=youtu.be



Nice job Gazman ! I actually understood everything you said !:yes::thumbsup:
Keep em' coming !


----------



## thefinisher

gazman said:


> Here is a video of a home we did about a month ago. Sorry about the quality of the footage it was taken with my phone and I am very new to this.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqJvtHR1N50&feature=youtu.be


 
All glued I'm guessing? How many of you guys just glue the rock and screw the joints? Any cons?


----------



## gazman

Philma Crevices said:


> I think I saw only 1 butt joint in that vid! Your boarders use alot of specialty sizes, 16'-20' x 54"?
> 
> No wonder you're running hotmud through the banjo so much :thumbsup:
> You must fly through these shacks, 2-3 day finish?
> 
> Nice vid and good lookin' place :yes:



Thanks Philma Crevices
We do all our own boarding, and we only get 20 footers. So that real helps to cut down on the butts. That one took two of use 40 hours (80 man hours). I find that the homax works really well, we ran all of the tapes (on the flats) with one mix of 60 min hot mud:thumbsup:.


----------



## gazman

mudslingr said:


> Nice job Gazman ! I actually understood everything you said !:yes::thumbsup:
> Keep em' coming !


I didnt realize that you were multi lingual Mudslinger:thumbsup:. I did try to speak slow, apparently us Ausies have a habit of talking too fast and runningourwordstogether.

The next one should be ready to start in a week or so so I will try and do that one.


----------



## gazman

thefinisher said:


> All glued I'm guessing? How many of you guys just glue the rock and screw the joints? Any cons?



Yep all glued and screwed. That one is a steel frame, so you wont find too many screw pops there.:thumbsup: In Australia glue and screw is the standard. All pro`s no con`s. We tap the field with our hand to make sure it touches the glue. 

Something that you cant see in the vid is that we back block ceilings to all rooms that have 3 joins or more, Australian standards specify that. In case you blokes don't know the phrase back blocking is gluing a piece of board to the back of the joint using a setting mud.


----------



## mudslingr

gazman said:


> I didnt realize that you were multi lingual Mudslinger:thumbsup:. I did try to speak slow, apparently us Ausies have a habit of talking too fast and runningourwordstogether.
> 
> The next one should be ready to start in a week or so so I will try and do that one.


:lol: When I was a kid I never had a problem with accents. Used to love watching the British series' On the Buses, Only when I Laugh and Are You Being Served. Can't remember any Aussie shows but I'm sure we had some. As I get older it seems to get harder to understand.:blink:


----------



## gazman

mudslingr said:


> :lol: When I was a kid I never had a problem with accents.:blink:



What:blink:. I have an accent.


----------



## chris

gazman said:


> Yep all glued and screwed. That one is a steel frame, so you wont find too many screw pops there.:thumbsup: In Australia glue and screw is the standard. All pro`s no con`s. We tap the field with our hand to make sure it touches the glue.
> 
> Something that you cant see in the vid is that we back block ceilings to all rooms that have 3 joins or more, Australian standards specify that. In case you blokes don't know the phrase back blocking is gluing a piece of board to the back of the joint using a setting mud.


 Nice looking job:thumbsup: 20'ers...dang, talk about a stockers nitemare Strips of sheetrock?Is that what you Backblock with? Sounds like a good thing


----------



## gazman

chris said:


> Nice looking job:thumbsup: 20'ers...dang, talk about a stockers nitemare Strips of sheetrock?Is that what you Backblock with? Sounds like a good thing


Thanks Chris.

They have a large warehouse Chris. If I am allowed I should take some pics or a video one day. 

Yes you understood correctly strips of rock. Our ceiling battens are spaced at 450mm (18") so we use strips of rock 350mm (14") x 150mm (6"). I have often had the thought that it would be strong enough not to use tape, but I have never been game enough to try it. And never will.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> What:blink:. I have an accent.


Actually, you don't have a accent, that's why I can hardly wait for Vanman to post up his video:yes:

So do they install the trim before you tape, like the kiwi's....... I hope so, you got it too easy:furious:...... no screws, no top angle tapes or 3 ways, no butt joints. Looks like all your work is in the cornise/crown.

That's it, I'm coming to Aussie land to work with you Gazman

Looks good...... for what LITTLE work you had to do:jester:


----------



## gazman

Nope sorry 2Buck, the trim is done after we leave. I went back to cornice around the top of the kitchen cupboards which is installed later.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Good job Gazman! Looks sexy!


----------



## VANMAN

2buckcanuck said:


> Actually, you don't have a accent, that's why I can hardly wait for Vanman to post up his video:yes:
> 
> So do they install the trim before you tape, like the kiwi's....... I hope so, you got it too easy:furious:...... no screws, no top angle tapes or 3 ways, no butt joints. Looks like all your work is in the cornise/crown.
> 
> That's it, I'm coming to Aussie land to work with you Gazman
> 
> Looks good...... for what LITTLE work you had to do:jester:


 Yea Mr Buck it is coming I will have the house im at coated up ready for sand this next week coming so u will get ur vid then:yes: Should b fun for u guys.I will try speaking in english so not 2 confuse u lot 2 much!!!


----------



## getplastered

Next...http://youtu.be/kE9jjcwZw74


----------



## bmitch

nice clean job,thanks for the veiwing


----------



## mudslingr

Good job getplastered !:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

Nice neat work Getplastered,and fast. :thumbsup:
When those rockers cover a box It makes ya abit paranoid about the rest of them. don't it? :yes: I had a hanging crew cover a poop fan :blink: How the hell do you cover a poop fan?


----------



## gazman

Here is a walk through of our current job.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAZSo5hhsVk&feature=youtu.be
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAZSo5hhsVk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Mudshark

Thanks for the tour - Maybe you could do a video for the Real Estate agents when they go to sell it. 

Actually it looks pretty straight forward and seems to be a good boarding job - I think you guys have it a little easier than us.


----------



## moore

No field screws:thumbsup: I despise a field screw but my jobs are all wood frame..Why no field screws when your [lucky dog] dealing with metal gaz ?..oh...What's a dawning room?:laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> Thanks for the tour - Maybe you could do a video for the Real Estate agents when they go to sell it.
> 
> Actually it looks pretty straight forward and seems to be a good boarding job - I think you guys have it a little easier than us.


A little easier than us:blink:

lets hop on your boat and head there Mudshark. We would only half to work 3 hours a day compared to our jobs. We could drink wobbly pops and chase sheilas the rest of the day.

And gazman, did your dunny brush wear out or something. How come you did not do those angles/internals by the doors (18 second mark). That size, they would nag us to tape them:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman

moore said:


> ..oh...What's a dawning room?:laughing:


Nah, the Aussies say doyning rorm  ...... or in Kiwi it's dunning rum inch:


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> No field screws:thumbsup: I despise a field screw but my jobs are all wood frame..Why no field screws when your [lucky dog] dealing with metal gaz ?..oh...What's a dawning room?:laughing:



No screws in the field because the steel frame is straight and we use glue. Dawning room LOL I like that.:yes:


----------



## gazman

2buckcanuck said:


> A little easier than us:blink:
> 
> lets hop on your boat and head there Mudshark. We would only half to work 3 hours a day compared to our jobs. We could drink wobbly pops and chase sheilas the rest of the day.
> 
> And gazman, did your dunny brush wear out or something. How come you did not do those angles/internals by the doors (18 second mark). That size, they would nag us to tape them:yes:


 They use 67mm trim around the doors. And if that does not cover they use 90mm. 
The only trouble with chasing sheilas is what do you do when you catch one.:blink:


----------



## getplastered

gazman said:


> Here is a walk through of our current job.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAZSo5hhsVk&feature=youtu.be


Wow...no screws or top angles...what do you guys do with the rest of your day?!

Heres a dumb question gazman; do you guys have electricity??! I didn't see one plug or switch box! I'm thinking 2buck is on to something...my passport is good to go...drywall looks like the trade to be in down there!

One more thing....it looks like you use a laser level on those box lines...man those are straight! Nice work!


----------



## gazman

getplastered said:


> Wow...no screws or top angles...what do you guys do with the rest of your day?!
> 
> Heres a dumb question gazman; do you guys have electricity??! I didn't see one plug or switch box! I'm thinking 2buck is on to something...my passport is good to go...drywall looks like the trade to be in down there!
> 
> One more thing....it looks like you use a laser level on those box lines...man those are straight! Nice work!



Yes we have electricity (actually twice as much as you we work on 240 volts) The sparkies use brackets over here not boxes like you have.
http://www.thecableconnection.com.au/Stud-bracket-to-mount-wall-plate---Wall-plate-mount.html

They mark them on the floor so punch a hole for them and they cut them out later. If they turn up to cut them out before we are finished they are politely shown the front door. 

2Buck would not approve of the straight box lines I see he posted on here once that if they are straight you are not adjusting your lines to suit the joint. Or something like that.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER




----------



## moore

You guys roll:yes: ...but I got one little pick...Why no-coat in the closet?? It's just a closet!! and 450 at that:blink:.. seems like alot of extra work just for a closet..It would take me 2 days just to string the tape on that one ..so i quess i shouldn't say a thing...still.. any off angle under 6' I tape it with paper..less work imo.. 

Nice neat fast work PA @ fr8train... GLAD to see you got the work!!
:yes: Things are slow here ... Maybe I should use no-coat in the closets :blink:


----------



## fr8train

moore said:


> Why no-coat in the closet?? It's just a closet!! and 450 at that:blink:..:


Cuz we coat them with the 5.5" box, takes like 15 seconds to do that closet.:yes:


----------



## moore

fr8train said:


> Cuz we coat them with the 5.5" box, takes like 15 seconds to do that closet.:yes:


 I hear ya!:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

I use no-coat 450 for any and all off angles.
I don't find it more work at all. I despise paper tape for off angles. Hate it!
I just find 450 way easier to coat and finish, and sand. Just all around, so much easier in my opinion. I seriously don't see how 450 is any harder to install than 325? It's the same exact process, just one is a little wider, you still have to mud the wall, cut your length and apply it. What's the difference if it's a little wider. I use no-coat for everything I can.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> You guys roll:yes: ...but I got one little pick...Why no-coat in the closet?? It's just a closet!! and 450 at that:blink:.. seems like alot of extra work just for a closet..It would take me 2 days just to string the tape on that one ..so i quess i shouldn't say a thing...still.. any off angle under 6' I tape it with paper..less work imo..
> 
> Nice neat fast work PA @ fr8train... GLAD to see you got the work!!
> :yes: Things are slow here ... Maybe I should use no-coat in the closets :blink:


 
The closets get the same attention as any other board in the house. It's more than just a closet, someones paying around $300,000 for that house and it'll likely be the largest investment of their lives. Would you half arse closets in your own home?


----------



## moore

OK..OK..I hear ya..


----------



## bevo

*repair sagging ceiling*

This is some vids of me fixing my mates garage today. The ceiling was sagging about 100mm (4") at the worst part.

I thought I might put this on my website for home owners to look at so disregard the step by step explanation...it wasnt aimed at you professional types...

the middle one is long and a bit boring

http://youtu.be/dv3JXRu6MVM

http://youtu.be/MVBPhalz3Pw

http://youtu.be/9hPhym0ghRI


----------



## gazman

Gday Bevo.
Your links are not working.

Thanks working now.


----------



## bevo

gazman said:


> Gday Bevo.
> Your links are not working.
> 
> Thanks working now.


Ill figure out this interweb thing some time soon


----------



## gazman

bevo said:


> Ill figure out this interweb thing some time soon



All good bro.


----------



## saskataper

Here is the duplex I'm working on right now. 15000ft of board and probably 1000' of bead between the two sides. 
Near the start for some reason I say "the round gets square" I'm not sure where that came from but all the widows got square mud set as well as a couple other spots everything else is baby chamfer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujuQ7FIMBrg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## mudslingr

Vid of a camp I just finished. Couple more to do in a few weeks and then some. Should be a good summer.


----------



## bmitch

nice work mudslinger.i'm going to assume the fishing pretty goood in this area to have a camp like that.looks like a great place to spend part of the summer working,the other part fishing.


----------



## gazman

I would have trouble focusing on the work. It would probably need A LOT of drying time.:whistling2:


----------



## machinemud

Thats a hell of a job !! Nice work , did you tape it with your columbia taper?


----------



## chris

Very nice:thumbsup:, I would have to get my line wet on that one:yes:


----------



## mudslingr

b said:


> nice work mudslinger.i'm going to assume the fishing pretty goood in this area to have a camp like that.looks like a great place to spend part of the summer working,the other part fishing.


As I'm sure you know, fishing is great anywhere up here ! Smelts are running now(earlier than normal) and Rainbow Trout in schools thick enough to walk across in some rivers.



gazman said:


> I would have trouble focusing on the work. It would probably need A LOT of drying time.:whistling2:


It sure wasn't easy ! Makes you work considerably slower when you feel like you're on holidays.


machinemud said:


> Thats a hell of a job !! Nice work , did you tape it with your columbia taper?


Did not have it for this job.




chris said:


> Very nice:thumbsup:, I would have to get my line wet on that one:yes:


A little too cold near that big lake but next time I go it will be a little warmer and that lake will have a few fish less for a couple minutes. I'm a catch and release guy !


----------



## gazman

mudslingr said:


> A little too cold near that big lake but next time I go it will be a little warmer and that lake will have a few fish less for a couple minutes. I'm a catch and release guy !



:thumbsup: Catch and release is the way to go.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> :thumbsup: Catch and release is the way to go.


That's my philosophy with women:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

2buckcanuck said:


> That's my philosophy with women:thumbsup:


And Sheep :whistling2:


----------



## saskataper

Ok I'm feeling a little slighted here, really not a single comment on my tour?
I guess I should clarify this is the biggest residential job I've ever done on my own as I've only been in the trade 2 years and on my own for a year. So I was kinda hoping for some constructive criticism on this one as I don't have a boss/mentor to pick apart my work.

Nice job mudslinger I got a job like that last fall at lake a couple hours north of here. I was told it was "just a little loft over a garage" turned out to be a 1100ft guest house with 3 bedrooms plus the shop under it with 12ft ceilings.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

saskataper said:


> Ok I'm feeling a little slighted here, really not a single comment on my tour?
> I guess I should clarify this is the biggest residential job I've ever done on my own as I've only been in the trade 2 years and on my own for a year. So I was kinda hoping for some constructive criticism on this one as I don't have a boss/mentor to pick apart my work.
> 
> Nice job mudslinger I got a job like that last fall at lake a couple hours north of here. I was told it was "just a little loft over a garage" turned out to be a 1100ft guest house with 3 bedrooms plus the shop under it with 12ft ceilings.


I didn't even notice your post, But I will gladly pick apart your work if you want:jester:

keep clicking on preview post when trying to post a you tube link. Some times it can take a few clicks till the link turns to the box format..... thingy...... thing :yes:


----------



## moore

saskataper said:


> Ok I'm feeling a little slighted here, really not a single comment on my tour?
> I guess I should clarify this is the biggest residential job I've ever done on my own as I've only been in the trade 2 years and on my own for a year. So I was kinda hoping for some constructive criticism on this one as I don't have a boss/mentor to pick apart my work.
> 
> Nice job mudslinger I got a job like that last fall at lake a couple hours north of here. I was told it was "just a little loft over a garage" turned out to be a 1100ft guest house with 3 bedrooms plus the shop under it with 12ft ceilings.


The bead impressed me,, I've never worked with any bead other than 90s.. Nice work saskataper! Are you a lone taper?


Don't come on here and ask to be picked apart...:no:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Here, I posted it correctly so everyone can see it easier now.
Good job bro! And it doesn't look like there's any picking to be done man.
Everything looks tight and well done!! Props! :thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr

saskataper said:


> Ok I'm feeling a little slighted here, really not a single comment on my tour?
> I guess I should clarify this is the biggest residential job I've ever done on my own as I've only been in the trade 2 years and on my own for a year. So I was kinda hoping for some constructive criticism on this one as I don't have a boss/mentor to pick apart my work.


Think of that as a good thing ! Can't see anything to rake you over the coals for. 
Nice job sasktaper ! Keep that up and you'll do just fine.:thumbsup:


----------



## saskataper

I was wondering about that I don't remember doing anything special the last time I put a vid up other than pasting the link in.
I don't mean to sound like a whiner but I'm quite proud of this job especially all the bead work around the stairs I counted 22 pieces of bead around them nearly all interconnected switching from chamfer to square to no-coat and that was my first crack at mitering chamfers into off-angle three ways.


----------



## saskataper

Sweet thanks PT and the preview even show the 3-ways I was talking about


----------



## mudslingr

saskataper said:


> Sweet thanks PT and the preview even show the 3-ways I was talking about


Should have used the adapters ?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

saskataper said:


> I was wondering about that I don't remember doing anything special the last time I put a vid up other than pasting the link in.
> I don't mean to sound like a whiner but I'm quite proud of this job especially all the bead work around the stairs I counted 22 pieces of bead around them nearly all interconnected switching from chamfer to square to no-coat and that was my first crack at mitering chamfers into off-angle three ways.


Quit whining! :laughing: Just kidding! No, really, you did an amazing job! I was impressed by that railing with the chamfer. Very nice job!

And to post the video so it pops up as a thumbnail just click the "thumbs up" button on your own video. As illustrated in the picture I posted below, and it will give you an alternative link to share with others, that's the one you want to copy and paste. Works every time that way.


----------



## saskataper

mudslingr said:


> Should have used the adapters ?


can't get adapters for off-angle baby chamfer I used them on the left side of the stairs where the are 90's but now that I've done them by hand I think I might do them that way from now on, takes longer but a better final result.
How would you do bullnose without caps? Just built out with mud and sanded down?


----------



## mudslingr

saskataper said:


> can't get adapters for off-angle baby chamfer I used them on the left side of the stairs where the are 90's but now that I've done them by hand I think I might do them that way from now on, takes longer but a better final result.
> How would you do bullnose without caps? Just built out with mud and sanded down?


I just assumed there would be adapters for them.
I suck at cutting mitres and anything carpentry related actually so I always use caps or talk them into wood on top which looks better anyway imo.
But you're doing something right so keep doing it.


----------



## chris

saskataper said:


> can't get adapters for off-angle baby chamfer I used them on the left side of the stairs where the are 90's but now that I've done them by hand I think I might do them that way from now on, takes longer but a better final result.
> How would you do bullnose without caps? Just built out with mud and sanded down?


ping-pong balls:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

saskataper said:


> can't get adapters for off-angle baby chamfer I used them on the left side of the stairs where the are 90's but now that I've done them by hand I think I might do them that way from now on, takes longer but a better final result.
> How would you do bullnose without caps? Just built out with mud and sanded down?


Ya, sometimes local supply stores dont carry all the ends or mitres that we need from Trim-Tex and then were forced to improvise.
I ordered a box of Step-a-bull beads a while ago and forgot to order a 3-way so I had to improvise my outside 3-way. It turned out pretty good though.
The corners are supposed to be rounded, like this








But I didn't have the 3-way so I just improvised with mud, squared it off and sanded smooth :thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

saskataper said:


> How would you do bullnose without caps? Just built out with mud and sanded down?


You can double miter them but they come to a point and look like a$$.

By the way nice job. You got 7 thanks, not too shabby.:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

chris said:


> ping-pong balls:thumbsup:


Haha! Genius!


----------



## mudslingr

chris said:


> ping-pong balls:thumbsup:


What a freaking good idea ! :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

saskataper said:


> can't get adapters for off-angle baby chamfer I used them on the left side of the stairs where the are 90's but now that I've done them by hand I think I might do them that way from now on, takes longer but a better final result.
> How would you do bullnose without caps? Just built out with mud and sanded down?


Caps, or transitions, are best used when something meets 3 ways (of coarse). With bull nose they have caps that will work on a 3way 90 degree, and have offset ones too.

best to miter like you did sask, best way to do it IMO:yes:


----------



## chris

is a job we did not start... but it looks like we are stuck finishing. L5 ,all windows all the way around. Full skim. Previous taper did c plus work but recieves a big fat fn F for not finishing. I hate goin over other peoples work but have alot of respect for GC. We are doin a monster for him right now and finished another a while back...we just couldnt squeeze this one in at the time. These speakers get finished in and painted..no see ums:yes:


----------



## mudslingr

chris said:


> These speakers get finished in



What do you mean by that ?


----------



## Kiwiman

saskataper said:


> Ok I'm feeling a little slighted here, really not a single comment on my tour?
> I guess I should clarify this is the biggest residential job I've ever done on my own as I've only been in the trade 2 years and on my own for a year. So I was kinda hoping for some constructive criticism on this one as I don't have a boss/mentor to pick apart my work.


It just shows how good your work is....there's nothing to pick apart :thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

mudslingr said:


> What do you mean by that ?


You blend them into the wall so they can't be seen


----------



## mudslingr

P.A. ROCKER said:


> You blend them into the wall so they can't be seen


:lol: Guess I'm a little confused. Is the old hole just being patched or will there still be a speaker there that will be covered. If so, how ?


----------



## chris

The speakers are behind a foam block that i prefilled to level(just slightly under) then glued that piece of paper over entire surface. Once that dries iI will finish it in with the wall L5 . There is also a bunch of fry reglet, l-metal and no base around this fireplace. My first time doin these


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

mudslingr said:


> :lol: Guess I'm a little confused. Is the old hole just being patched or will there still be a speaker there that will be covered. If so, how ?


The white square in the vid is a paintable surface and there is a speaker behind it. I've dealt with them before but they didn't get popular.


----------



## mudslingr

Ah, ok ! Wouldn't sound vibration be an issue or are these just for elevator type music settings ?


----------



## saskataper

mudslingr said:


> I just assumed there would be adapters for them.
> I suck at cutting mitres and anything carpentry related actually so I always use caps or talk them into wood on top which looks better anyway imo.
> But you're doing something right so keep doing it.



Yeah I used to have a hell of a time with mitres but now I think it my favorite part, like a puzzle sometimes. I love it when I have to freehand something like an offset bull to a 90 bull and nail it on the first try (doesn't happen very often though). 
The designer on this house was by and I gave her the trimtex catalogue so she could see all the stuff you could do, she saw one of the pictures and said she just had some tapers take a month to figure out how to do that. So hopefully I get some work from her. Just watch she'll come to me with some billion ft monster that way over my head. 





PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya, sometimes ll supply stores dont carry all the ends or mitres that we need from Trim-Tex and then were forced to improvise.
> I ordered a box of Step-a-bull beads a while ago and forgot to order a 3-way so I had to improvise my outside 3-way. It turned out pretty good though.
> The corners are supposed to be rounded, like this
> View attachment 4081
> 
> 
> But I didn't have the 3-way so I just improvised with mud, squared it off and sanded smooth :thumbsup:
> View attachment 4082


Very nice PT I've never worked with the step but looks like its tough.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I wonder how they fix a bad speaker without calling a drywaller.


----------



## chris

Dont know for sure but they are 1400 a pair so Im guessing they are like a higher end Bose type that doest thump as hard as the 18s in the trunk. They sent those paperlike sheets and wallpaper like glue to stick them on. Will prolly be back monday to coat them in. Im thinking there are just 4 of these particular type (no see ums)


----------



## chris

P.A. ROCKER said:


> The white square in the vid is a paintable surface and there is a speaker behind it. I've dealt with them before but they didn't get popular.


 Hey PA. I may or may not have used a primer coat before gluing sheet,,could that be a problem???


----------



## PrecisionTaping

saskataper said:


> Very nice PT I've never worked with the step but looks like its tough.


It's actually not too bad man. They look good around windows. Almost like a picture frame.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

chris said:


> Hey PA. I may or may not have used a primer coat before gluing sheet,,could that be a problem???


Do you mean the paper over the foam? They come with glue don't they?
It's been like 6 yrs but I don't remember any primer. I didn't get a call back.


----------



## chris

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Do you mean the paper over the foam? They come with glue don't they?
> It's been like 6 yrs but I don't remember any primer. I didn't get a call back.


 The speaker guy had a real weird accent and was hard to understand,he never mentioned a primer but the book mentions primer or prefered method:blink:. From my experince with wallpaper glue, if its primed it comes right off, if its not primed that stuff sticks like sht to a blanket:yes: ( I stole thet phrase from Gaz I think), Yes it came with a glue


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Well I guess you used the preferred method, didn't you?:whistling2:


----------



## chris

Hope the owners dont like Rap music:sweatdrop::sweatdrop:


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> It's actually not too bad man. They look good around windows. Almost like a picture frame.
> 
> View attachment 4085


 Nice.


----------



## moore

199.550 Video views ! Wow PT ....You made alot of nice vids man!:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> 199.550 Video views ! Wow PT ....You made alot of nice vids man!:yes::thumbsup:


lol! Thanks bro. The majority of those views are from my older videos, I have one video that has over 100K views.
Because I uploaded it in 2008. So it's been on there a while.
It's pretty funny looking back now. I would have been 19 years old. The kid in the video who I am filming was 16 at the time. I found him on the streets. He had hitch hiked from New-Brunswick to Ontario.
He was pretty good at knockdown's actually. lol


----------



## TonyM

Here's one I am doing at the moment. Finished boarding yesterday and started taping this morning. A tad awkward to say the least. 

http://youtu.be/o1obahlPGug


----------



## PrecisionTaping

TonyM said:


> Here's one I am doing at the moment. Finished boarding yesterday and started taping this morning. A tad awkward to say the least.
> 
> http://youtu.be/o1obahlPGug


That does look pretty awkward. Nice job though! 
Looks good so far!


----------



## moore

That's crazy Tony.. Lots of up-n-down work :yes:


----------



## mudslingr

TonyM said:


> Here's one I am doing at the moment. Finished boarding yesterday and started taping this morning. A tad awkward to say the least.
> 
> http://youtu.be/o1obahlPGug


Another fun job ! Looks good so far Tony !:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr

Just finished another camp/house. Nothing fancy but still cozy. Used MS bullnose for the first time and it worked great !

Had to r&r a lot of board and the screwing was atrocious but I still conquered.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

This is what we started working on today...
These home owners hired a taper to finish their basement...
and now we're here to fix it up! lol.
Lvl 5 over everything!!
See what you guys think of this guys work. 
It was bright outside which let in allot of natural light, but you should see this place at night with just the lights on 
Not pretty...


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> This is what we started working on today...
> These home owners hired a taper to finish their basement...
> and now we're here to fix it up! lol.
> Lvl 5 over everything!!
> See what you guys think of this guys work.
> It was bright outside which let in allot of natural light, but you should see this place at night with just the lights on
> Not pretty...
> Lvl 5 Finish over a bad tape job - YouTube


How is a so called level 5 going to fix that:blink:

I would of brought things up to a level 4 standard 1st. By building out all his beads, flats butts etc and installing any no-coat or angle tapes needed.

Level 5 work is not about hiding a bad tape job, just like a texture spray or knock down will not hide a bad tape job neither :yes:


----------



## mudslingr

2buckcanuck said:


> How is a so called level 5 going to fix that:blink:
> 
> I would of brought things up to a level 4 standard 1st. By building out all his beads, flats butts etc and installing any no-coat or angle tapes needed.
> 
> Level 5 work is not about hiding a bad tape job, just like a texture spray or knock down will not hide a bad tape job neither :yes:


Saw that coming ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

mudslingr said:


> Saw that coming ! :thumbsup:


Na ha, beat you to it









Your not working today either Sir mudslingr ?????

Nice summer day here, we got to get outside, well there's no snow:blink:

Which is what I'm doing in 10 minutes

Pay day today


----------



## mudslingr

I'm taking a few days off 2buck. Been quite busy. Measured out a couple houses yesterday and have a couple more to go today. Heading out to do a few touch ups this weekend though. It's nice to relax once in a while.:yes::thumbsup:

Raining cats and dogs here but sunny in between.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

2buckcanuck said:


> How is a so called level 5 going to fix that:blink:
> 
> I would of brought things up to a level 4 standard 1st. By building out all his beads, flats butts etc and installing any no-coat or angle tapes needed.
> 
> Level 5 work is not about hiding a bad tape job, just like a texture spray or knock down will not hide a bad tape job neither :yes:


hey SirJokesalot why don't you just go and help him


----------



## keke

2buckcanuck said:


> How is a so called level 5 going to fix that:blink:
> 
> I would of brought things up to a level 4 standard 1st. By building out all his beads, flats butts etc and installing any no-coat or angle tapes needed.
> 
> Level 5 work is not about hiding a bad tape job, just like a texture spray or knock down will not hide a bad tape job neither :yes:


agree with you 100%. in my opinion you must have PERFECT carpentry, electrician job, hanging, beads lasered up, paint and then you can talk about mirror finish job -level 5 job


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> How is a so called level 5 going to fix that:blink:
> 
> I would of brought things up to a level 4 standard 1st. By building out all his beads, flats butts etc and installing any no-coat or angle tapes needed.
> 
> Level 5 work is not about hiding a bad tape job, just like a texture spray or knock down will not hide a bad tape job neither :yes:


Somebody's grumpy for having a day off. lol.
And first off! I wasn't sure how the walls would react to new mud over the paint. The home owners let the job sit for a few months before calling us to come fix it. So I wanted to start coating the walls right away to see if anything would bubble out or I might have to use weldbond or some kind of primer as a bonding agent.

We're doing at least 2 full skim wall passes. One up and down and one side to side. 
And we're building out the butt joints and beads that require it between the two coats.

Giving the wall an initial full skim allows me to see where the highs and lows are and also indicated that the paint was fresh enough that I didn't require a bonding agent for a proper hold.

Now that it's all coated once, we can see the highs and lows, now we're going to fix the bad butt joints and beads. (Because they weren't all bad)

And then give our final skim left to right.

I wasn't simply coating it like that and calling it good 2buck.
You'd think you'd know me better than that by now :yes:



Bazooka-Joe said:


> hey SirJokesalot why don't you just go and help him


If 2buck came to help he'd have to pay me for how much longer it would take :laughing:

Haha! Just kidding bro :thumbsup:
Had to get one stab at you for that comment above.


----------



## gazman

I hope that job was not done by a DWT member. :whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

gazman said:


> I hope that job was not done by a DWT member. :whistling2:


Maybe that's why 2buck was grumpy... :whistling2:
He's just not happy I filmed his job site :laughing:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

House my guys started on friday
Should be a nice job.


----------



## moore

How wide is that extendable plank in the garage? Never seen one that wide,,,I bet that's one heavy mother..:yes: Is it a werner?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> How wide is that extendable plank in the garage? Never seen one that wide,,,I bet that's one heavy mother..:yes: Is it a werner?


Extendible plank in the garage?...I didn't see one there..
Do you mean on the side of the garage? Right when the video starts?
That's just an extendible ladder. I don't know what the make is on it. I'll check it out on monday.


----------



## moore

the walk plank from the hall to the garage floor. I've never seen one of that size is why i asked..

Nice job PT.:yes:


----------



## gazman

Thanks for that PT. Over here the builders trim out between the trusses so as there is no change of direction with our battens ( resiliant). I noticed you said that you had to form a bulkhead around that LVL, have you ever used a router to form a bulkhead? Like this. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ROUTER-B...ilding_Materials_Hardware&hash=item43a06483df
I still cant get over you not having noggins. At 8' we have one row, the Kiwi`s two. You guys none. I guess that is one benefit of 5/8 rock over 3/8.


----------



## gam026

PrecisionTaping said:


> House my guys started on friday
> Should be a nice job.
> Job Site Walk Around. New Construction - YouTube


Interesting to see the differences in drywalling even in our own country. Here in the maritimes you could never start a house without window being installed. Is that common. Here it wouldn't pass inspection. Also you use resilient channel but here its all wood strapping done by the framers. But usually we have to fix there work:furious: 

Nice job there, looks like a nice gravy house:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gam026 said:


> Interesting to see the differences in drywalling even in our own country. Here in the maritimes you could never start a house without window being installed. Is that common. Here it wouldn't pass inspection. Also you use resilient channel but here its all wood strapping done by the framers. But usually we have to fix there work:furious:
> 
> Nice job there, looks like a nice gravy house:thumbsup:


Odd, I live in the same province as PT, we half to have the windows in too. Guess their always a few steps behind in Moose country, even with the windows,,,, or they must love Raccoon poop every where:whistling2:

Plus that's a improper guard rail installed PT, around your stairwell 

Here's a pic of a proper one for you


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> the walk plank from the hall to the garage floor. I've never seen one of that size is why i asked..
> 
> Nice job PT.


lol! I still don't know what you mean Moore. There was some wooden skids there on the floor? Is that what you meant?



gazman said:


> Thanks for that PT. Over here the builders trim out between the trusses so as there is no change of direction with our battens ( resiliant). I noticed you said that you had to form a bulkhead around that LVL, have you ever used a router to form a bulkhead? Like this. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ROUTER-B...ilding_Materials_Hardware&hash=item43a06483df
> I still cant get over you not having noggins. At 8' we have one row, the Kiwi`s two. You guys none. I guess that is one benefit of 5/8 rock over 3/8.


Trim out between the trusses eh? That's smart. Never thought of that. Over here everyone's just lazy. They rather have the drywallers do the extra work.
And as for the bulkeads, I have never seen anything like that! That's awesome.
How would that work though? You obviously have to back frame it for support right?
And you still ave to bead it don't you?



gam026 said:


> Interesting to see the differences in drywalling even in our own country. Here in the maritimes you could never start a house without window being installed. Is that common. Here it wouldn't pass inspection. Also you use resilient channel but here its all wood strapping done by the framers. But usually we have to fix there work:furious:
> 
> Nice job there, looks like a nice gravy house


Wood strapping!? Yuck...I like my resilient channel.
And as for the windows, no it's not usually common. For these particular builder's it is though. The last 3 houses I'v done for them we started drywalling before the windows were installed. One of the houses we actually completely finished, sanded and painted before they received their windows. They keep buying their windows from out of town to get a better deal but they're always late and never arrive on time.

And the house was inspected that morning, the inspector didn't say anything about the windows, he just came and inspected the insulation and vapour barrier and said it was all good. Good to go.



2buckcanuck said:


> Odd, I live in the same province as PT, we half to have the windows in too. Guess their always a few steps behind in Moose country, even with the windows,,,, or they must love Raccoon poop every where
> 
> Plus that's a improper guard rail installed PT, around your stairwell
> 
> Here's a pic of a proper one for you


Ya, usually are windows are always installed, like I said, just those particular builders never get them in time. lol.
I don't mind not having windows, it's starting to get pretty hot outside anyways. No windows creates a nice cross breeze :thumbsup:

And pffft!!! Improper guard rail...haha. You make me laugh 2buck.
If that huge ass guard rail was installed on my job site the first thing I would do when I walked in through the front door would be to grab my hammer and smash that thing apart.
How am I suppose to drywall those ceilings with a gigantic "safe" railing in my way?! 
Stupid railings trying to protect my life when I'm trying to get work done. :laughing:


----------



## mudslingr

moore said:


> the walk plank from the hall to the garage floor. I've never seen one of that size is why i asked..
> 
> Nice job PT.:yes:



Those look like pallets(skids) moore !


----------



## mudslingr

Nice place PT. Other than no windows(which is crazy in our northern Ontario weather and the fact we're so close to water everywhere) I only have an issue with the direction your res channel sits on the cathedral.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

2buckcanuck said:


> How is a so called level 5 going to fix that:blink:
> 
> I would of brought things up to a level 4 standard 1st. By building out all his beads, flats butts etc and installing any no-coat or angle tapes needed.
> 
> Level 5 work is not about hiding a bad tape job, just like a texture spray or knock down will not hide a bad tape job neither :yes:


Well for the record I agree with 2buck I just had to redo and old house and had to do what 2buck said:yes:


----------



## moore

mudslingr said:


> Those look like pallets(skids) moore !


 LOL!! It was 1:30 in the morning..:drink:..those pallets looked like one cool a$$ walk plank...:laughing:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

2buckcanuck said:


> Odd, I live in the same province as PT, we half to have the windows in too. Guess their always a few steps behind in Moose country, even with the windows,,,, or they must love Raccoon poop every where:whistling2:
> 
> Plus that's a improper guard rail installed PT, around your stairwell
> 
> Here's a pic of a proper one for you


went into a job one morning and walked in face to face with a Racoon







, 

musta ate some steroids cause he was a biggie, we made eye contact I never let fear set in and turned around and walked out quietly so he could leave in piece, now I don't walk into dark houses in the morning


----------



## PrecisionTaping

mudslingr said:


> Nice place PT. Other than no windows(which is crazy in our northern Ontario weather and the fact we're so close to water everywhere) I only have an issue with the direction your res channel sits on the cathedral.


What's the issue?



Bazooka-Joe said:


> Well for the record I agree with 2buck I just had to redo and old house and had to do what 2buck said:yes:


Well we're doing exactly what 2buck suggested, we just did a tight skim before. Then building out. Then another skim.



moore said:


> LOL!! It was 1:30 in the morning..:drink:..those pallets looked like one cool a$$ walk plank...:laughing:


Hahaha! I looked at the video like 10 times, I was like what the hell is he talking about!? I tried finding a huge blank and the only thing I could see was those wooden skids. lol. 
Good thing I didn't have a case of beer in me too.
I would have been like "Yup! That's Werner! Picked that baby up on sale at Home Depot. Good deal" haha.



Bazooka-Joe said:


> went into a job one morning and walked in face to face with a Racoon, musta ate some steroids cause he was a biggie, we made eye contact I never let fear set in and turned around and walked out quietly so he could leave in piece, now I don't walk into dark houses in the morning


Haha! I love Raccoons. This one time, my X girlfriend and I went to visit her grandma to help her cut her lawn and it turns out, in her shed where the lawnmower was, there was a family of raccoons. We had to capture them and relocate them in the wild. It was fun. The babies were so cute. I had cool pictures of her holding a little baby raccoon in her hand.
Even a few years back I had caught a wild one and we kept him as a pet for 2 weeks. He lived on our porch. I'll see if I can find the pictures.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

PrecisionTaping said:


> What's the issue?
> 
> 
> 
> Well we're doing exactly what 2buck suggested, we just did a tight skim before. Then building out. Then another skim.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! I looked at the video like 10 times, I was like what the hell is he talking about!? I tried finding a huge blank and the only thing I could see was those wooden skids. lol.
> Good thing I didn't have a case of beer in me too.
> I would have been like "Yup! That's Werner! Picked that baby up on sale at Home Depot. Good deal" haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! I love Raccoons. This one time, my X girlfriend and I went to visit her grandma to help her cut her lawn and it turns out, in her shed where the lawnmower was, there was a family of raccoons. We had to capture them and relocate them in the wild. It was fun. The babies were so cute. I had cool pictures of her holding a little baby raccoon in her hand.
> Even a few years back I had caught a wild one and we kept him as a pet for 2 weeks. He lived on our porch. I'll see if I can find the pictures.



well whatever your sequence is you know..
maybe it was to see if we would catch on?

I did 1skim on this old house, as I went along I found so much just did a final skim on ceiling today


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

PrecisionTaping said:


> What's the issue?
> 
> 
> 
> Well we're doing exactly what 2buck suggested, we just did a tight skim before. Then building out. Then another skim.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! I looked at the video like 10 times, I was like what the hell is he talking about!? I tried finding a huge blank and the only thing I could see was those wooden skids. lol.
> Good thing I didn't have a case of beer in me too.
> I would have been like "Yup! That's Werner! Picked that baby up on sale at Home Depot. Good deal" haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! I love Raccoons. This one time, my X girlfriend and I went to visit her grandma to help her cut her lawn and it turns out, in her shed where the lawnmower was, there was a family of raccoons. We had to capture them and relocate them in the wild. It was fun. The babies were so cute. I had cool pictures of her holding a little baby raccoon in her hand.
> Even a few years back I had caught a wild one and we kept him as a pet for 2 weeks. He lived on our porch. I'll see if I can find the pictures.


feed em and they are pals for life


----------



## gazman

PrecisionTaping said:


> And as for the bulkeads, I have never seen anything like that! That's awesome.
> How would that work though? You obviously have to back frame it for support right?
> And you still ave to bead it don't you?


You router the back of the sheet out, fold it into position and tape the corner that you formed at the back of the sheet. No need to back frame, no bead required. Only for bulkheads where they will not get bumped. I have seen guys use it for normal uprights, bad idea. Up high where it wont get damaged it is great. I did a hairdressing salon that required bulkheads about 20m long down both sides. Got the router out a bunch of 6m sheets and away we went. You do need 3 guys to lift a 6m bulkhead into position:yes:.


----------



## mudslingr

PrecisionTaping said:


> What's the issue?


Issue may have been the wrong word to use. No offense intended.

I always install my channel in the opposite direction you have it on the cathedral. I find the boards sags just a little bit more that way giving you a chance at the straightest ceiling possible. Doesn't seem like much a difference but I find it is.

Kinda like doing it on a wall. You would never have the wide part of the channel facing the floor. I know the ceiling is different but physics and experience says differently.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Bazooka-Joe said:


> well whatever your sequence is you know..
> maybe it was to see if we would catch on?
> 
> I did 1skim on this old house, as I went along I found so much just did a final skim on ceiling today


Lol, no I was testing anybody in the video. I was just showing that we were doing a level 5. But for some reason the majority of people must have figured that's all we were doing. One skim and that's it.
I failed to mention in the video that we were going to be building out all the joints after we could see them properly through our first pass and then do another level 5 skim over everything after all the issues had been fixed.



Bazooka-Joe said:


> feed em and they are pals for life


I set mine free. He was still young and I didn't want him to lose his animal instincts and rely on me solely for food. Because I obviously wasn't going to keep him forever and how would he have survived in the wild had he never had to hunt for a meal?
So I kept him for 2 weeks. Then severed the ties....
Sorry Bandit...Hope you're doing okay little buddy 
Haha! :laughing: But seriously! He was a cool little raccoon.










gazman said:


> You router the back of the sheet out, fold it into position and tape the corner that you formed at the back of the sheet. No need to back frame, no bead required. Only for bulkheads where they will not get bumped. I have seen guys use it for normal uprights, bad idea. Up high where it wont get damaged it is great. I did a hairdressing salon that required bulkheads about 20m long down both sides. Got the router out a bunch of 6m sheets and away we went. You do need 3 guys to lift a 6m bulkhead into position:yes:.


That's awesome Gazman! I'll have to seriously look into that!
Does the router bit fit a standard drywall router? Or do you need a bigger router like the one demonstrated in the video?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

mudslingr said:


> Issue may have been the wrong word to use. No offense intended.
> 
> I always install my channel in the opposite direction you have it on the cathedral. I find the boards sags just a little bit more that way giving you a chance at the straightest ceiling possible. Doesn't seem like much a difference but I find it is.
> 
> Kinda like doing it on a wall. You would never have the wide part of the channel facing the floor. I know the ceiling is different but physics says differently.


I'm still not following you Mudslingr..
with the trusses going the direction they are how I would I have been able to run them the other way?..oh! wait wait!
I know what you're saying. You mean just flipped with the soft side out the other way! Not change the direction of the channel just flip them around. ya ya! You're totally right! I didn't even notice that! Good eye man! I'll have to give my boys a hard time 
At least they got it right on one side of the cathedral! hehe.
But like you said, doesn't make a huge difference but physics agree. :thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr

PrecisionTaping said:


> I'm still not following you Mudslingr..
> with the trusses going the direction they are how I would I have been able to run them the other way?..oh! wait wait!
> I know what you're saying. You mean just flipped with the soft side out the other way! Not change the direction of the channel just flip them around. ya ya! You're totally right! I didn't even notice that! Good eye man! I'll have to give my boys a hard time
> At least they got it right on one side of the cathedral! hehe.
> But like you said, doesn't make a huge difference but physics agree. :thumbsup:



You got it ! Good. Wasn't sure how to explain that. Give em hell !


----------



## PrecisionTaping

mudslingr said:


> You got it ! Good. Wasn't sure how to explain that. Give em hell !


Haha, ya that was a hard one to explain. I re-read your comment like 4 times. I was like what the hell is he talking about...How could I possibly have run the channel the other way...lol!
Then I looked at the video again and noticed both sides were different. One was going the right direction and the other wasn't.
The boys must have just started off going the right direction and when they got to the peak and started out on the other side just forgot to change the resilient around.


----------



## mudslingr

Hehe. I didn't even see the correct side. I only noticed because I just made an h/o flip his all around the other day on a ceiling a little smaller than than the one in your pic. He was complaining how it took him and a buddy 6 hours to flip them. He REALLY looked glum when I told him myself and my helper could have done it in 20-30 minutes.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

mudslingr said:


> Hehe. I didn't even see the correct side. I only noticed because I just made an h/o flip his all around the other day on a ceiling a little smaller than than the one in your pic. He was complaining how it took him and a buddy 6 hours to flip them. He REALLY looked glum when I told him myself and my helper could have done it in 20-30 minutes.


Hahaha!! 6hrs!?! It's not rocket science! lol.


----------



## VANMAN

I set mine free. He was still young and I didn't want him to lose his animal instincts and rely on me solely for food. Because I obviously wasn't going to keep him forever and how would he have survived in the wild had he never had to hunt for a meal?
So I kept him for 2 weeks. Then severed the ties....
Sorry Bandit...Hope you're doing okay little buddy 
Haha! 
My cat is called bandit!
She likes a scrap:yes:


----------



## Stopper

PrecisionTaping said:


> House my guys started on friday
> Should be a nice job.


The second I saw that high window downstairs I thought "Uh-oh!!"


----------



## Kiwiman

VANMAN said:


> I set mine free. He was still young and I didn't want him to lose his animal instincts and rely on me solely for food. Because I obviously wasn't going to keep him forever and how would he have survived in the wild had he never had to hunt for a meal?
> So I kept him for 2 weeks. Then severed the ties....
> Sorry Bandit...Hope you're doing okay little buddy
> Haha!
> My cat is called bandit!
> She likes a scrap:yes:


Look on the bright side, it's one pussy that didn't take half your house when you kicked it out :whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

VANMAN said:


> My cat is called bandit!
> She likes a scrap:yes:


Haha! Ow! Look at your hand Vanman. That cat really likes to scrap!
Grr, i'd give it a boot!



Stopper said:


> The second I saw that high window downstairs I thought "Uh-oh!!"


ya, I thought the same thing Stopper.
With the light so close to the ceiling like that, it will show everything.
Might do a level5 on that ceiling.



Kiwiman said:


> Look on the bright side, it's one pussy that didn't take half your house when you kicked it out :whistling2:


Haha! Kiwiman! :lol:


----------



## VANMAN

Kiwiman said:


> Look on the bright side, it's one pussy that didn't take half your house when you kicked it out :whistling2:


 Yea Kiwi ur right there:yes:
Not had that problem yet as everything is 50/50 with the girlfriend as all my mates have lost a lot!!
Bandit likes a scrap but so does her owner:blink:


----------



## VANMAN

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha! Ow! Look at your hand Vanman. That cat really likes to scrap!
> Grr, i'd give it a boot!
> 
> Na she is my wee pal!:yes:
> She was a kitten that i found on a farm and wild as hell! Still got it in her at 10years old!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

VANMAN said:


> PrecisionTaping said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! Ow! Look at your hand Vanman. That cat really likes to scrap!
> Grr, i'd give it a boot!
> 
> Na she is my wee pal!:yes:
> She was a kitten that i found on a farm and wild as hell! Still got it in her at 10years old!
> 
> 
> 
> Well my house is surrounded by farms and way out in the boonies. So it's known for people to come dump their unwanted cats out here. They just assume they'll find a barn and live with the animals there, but for some reason they always wind up on my doorstep! The one house that's not a farm! I dislike cats!
> I find them to be the most unappreciative animal ever!
> So dumb...lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

PrecisionTaping said:


> VANMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well my house is surrounded by farms and way out in the boonies. So it's known for people to come dump their unwanted cats out here. They just assume they'll find a barn and live with the animals there, but for some reason they always wind up on my doorstep! The one house that's not a farm! I dislike cats!
> I find them to be the most unappreciative animal ever!
> So dumb...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depends how you treat them
> 
> my cats talked to me and2 went on walks with me, 2 kids walking down the alley few weeks back and a cat walking with them whereever they went
Click to expand...


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Bazooka-Joe said:


> PrecisionTaping said:
> 
> 
> 
> depends how you treat them
> 
> my cats talked to me and2 went on walks with me, 2 kids walking down the alley few weeks back and a cat walking with them whereever they went
> 
> 
> 
> Ya thats true I guess. I mean I don't treat them badly, it's just been like that for years. People just them there cats on our road. lol.
> And they just hover around and try to sneak in the house.
Click to expand...


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Bazooka-Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya thats true I guess. I mean I don't treat them badly, it's just been like that for years. People just them there cats on our road. lol.
> And they just hover around and try to sneak in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your address PT, I got 5 adults, and so far 7 kittens I can send you:yes:
> 
> I live right at the edge of town, right across from a farm. A few years ago my daughter began to feed the strays. Now I have 5 who beg for their food when I go out the door every morning, and come racing for more when I come home. Their all female:furious: . Those B1tches chase away all the males when they get knocked up (the story of my life:whistling2 .Two have dropped their litters, and 3 more are about to come.
> 
> I'm at my wits end, I found myself googleing "how to poison a cat" . Turns out a few Tylenol in their food is lethal. But it' not in my heart to do that........ Plus I would half to dig a lot of holes so....:whistling2:
> 
> So what's your address PT
Click to expand...


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> PrecisionTaping said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your address PT, I got 5 adults, and so far 7 kittens I can send you
> 
> I live right at the edge of town, right across from a farm. A few years ago my daughter began to feed the strays. Now I have 5 who beg for their food when I go out the door every morning, and come racing for more when I come home. Their all female:furious: . Those B1tches chase away all the males when they get knocked up (the story of my life:whistling2 .Two have dropped their litters, and 3 more are about to come.
> 
> I'm at my wits end, I found myself googleing "how to poison a cat" . Turns out a few Tylenol in their food is lethal. But it' not in my heart to do that........ Plus I would half to dig a lot of holes so....:whistling2:
> 
> So what's your address PT
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha!! That's pretty well the exact same scenario here! Exact same scenario.
> Ricin poison my friend. And you just have to dig one big whole :thumbsup: Hahaha! Im sorry. Bad joke.
Click to expand...


----------



## 2buckcanuck

I got a solution to our cat problem PT. We just half to find our selves a Chinese women:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> I got a solution to our cat problem PT. We just half to find our selves a Chinese women:whistling2:



I think this girl will take them! Haha! Watch this.
http://youtu.be/mTTwcCVajAc


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> I think this girl will take them! Haha! Watch this.
> http://youtu.be/mTTwcCVajAc


HA, I beat you to it, I already posted that vid on this site.









Plus it turns out that video was one big set up:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> HA, I beat you to it, I already posted that vid on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus it turns out that video was one big set up:yes:


was it really!? lol, well it was well done.


----------



## gazman

PrecisionTaping said:


> That's awesome Gazman! I'll have to seriously look into that!
> Does the router bit fit a standard drywall router? Or do you need a bigger router like the one demonstrated in the video?



Sorry PT missed your question. I use a larger router with a port to attach a vac. You can get those bits with a 1/4 shank, so it will fit your standard drywall router. Not sure if it will have the power to drive it though.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

gazman said:


> Sorry PT missed your question. I use a larger router with a port to attach a vac. You can get those bits with a 1/4 shank, so it will fit your standard drywall router. Not sure if it will have the power to drive it though.


Sweet! Thanks Gazman! I'll definitely look into it! :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

Here is a video of a home that we rocked. We used Joe`s but boards on this one for a change, they do work very well:thumbsup:. Because there is no heat we prefilled the butts the day before and hand taped them with the left over hot mud when we did the rest of the prefill. We also hand taped a few of the short flats with the left over mud. As you might pick up in the vid we only screw one side of our corners, there is glue on the other side. We put the glue side on first then push the next sheet in tight.:thumbsup:
Sorry about the quality of the video, I was in a hurry had to get all of the tapes and bead on yesterday so as it would dry for next week.


http://youtu.be/vglrPGC-HGE


----------



## mudslingr

Can't watch your vid gazman. Says it's private.


----------



## gazman

Sorry, try now.


----------



## mudslingr

Thanks gazman ! Just wondering, I know you guys have cornice moulding but do you always leave such a gap where the ceiling and the walls meet ? Is there a reason for this ?


----------



## gazman

The cornice on that one is 55mm so when I measure the ceilings I measure tight less 50mm, that gives 25mm each end. Often the concrete slabs have a "hump" in them so the wall sheets in the middle of the house go up past the ceiling, this makes it easier to get the top sheet on. Dont forget we hang our walls from the bottom up.


----------



## chris

Nice work Gaz :thumbsup: Are you the same guy that does the Fosters beer commercials?


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> As you might pick up in the vid we only screw one side of our corners, there is glue on the other side. We put the glue side on first then push the next sheet in tight.:thumbsup:


I like that idea, I've never seen it done that way before.


----------



## cazna

Screw you all with your no doors and frames on :jester:, We have these brackets fixed to the door jambs, These get fitted to the studs first, Door jambs with doors, Then the board is fixed over these, Then you have no nails in the jamb to fix, Sometimes the builders may check them into the stud, Most of the time not, You need to careful where you put the board screws as they can edge break the board, Brackets are raised, Slam a screw in next to it then the board breaks, Get the drift, [email protected] genis idea isnt it 

http://www.pryda.co.nz/catalog.php?sectionid=20&type=Builders Hardware&conn=JT75


----------



## gazman

What is wrong with nailing the door jamb on. Is it to much work for the painters to fill the nail holes. Woops I for got you paint as well:whistling2:. Loose loose eh.


----------



## gazman

chris said:


> Nice work Gaz :thumbsup: Are you the same guy that does the Fosters beer commercials?


No Chris, but all us Aussies sound the same so it probably doesnt matter. Besides that no one over here drinks Fosters, we export all that slop.:yes:


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> What is wrong with nailing the door jamb on. Is it to much work for the painters to fill the nail holes. Woops I for got you paint as well:whistling2:. Loose loose eh.


I wish they would nail em on, But those stupied brackets are now the standard here  throw in our classy door revels and you got yourself many tight corners and butts to do, Even tapes down the side of jambs sometimes are needed.


----------



## DLSdrywall

Canuk that was some house you did. You should be proud of yourself and don't let any DWC or GC tell you different they don't know what we go through to finish a bitch like that. If i told them i was going to finish a 10,000 sq ft house in 5 days they'd say well the painters gonna be here in 4 days so it better be done. Hats off to you bro!


----------



## moore

DLSdrywall said:


> Canuk that was some house you did. You should be proud of yourself and don't let any DWC or GC tell you different they don't know what we go through to finish a bitch like that. If i told them i was going to finish a 10,000 sq ft house in 5 days they'd say well the painters gonna be here in 4 days so it better be done. Hats off to you bro!


 He finished this one out 4 days! http://www.drywalltalk.com/f12/satans-palace-revisited-1720/


----------



## DLSdrywall

Here's a house i just finished first time ever recording, and trying to figure out how to upload to youtube lol. 9200 sq ft of board, and 377 ln ft of bead 1 cathedral basic house that i do. Finished it in 5 1/2 days sanded http://youtu.be/ea5jEF1pkvg


----------



## bmitch

looks good dls,very neat work.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Looks good man! Good job!
Very clean and neat. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

DLSdrywall said:


> Here's a house i just finished first time ever recording, and trying to figure out how to upload to youtube lol. 9200 sq ft of board, and 377 ln ft of bead 1 cathedral basic house that i do. Finished it in 5 1/2 days sanded http://youtu.be/ea5jEF1pkvg


looks like typical Ontario boy taping to me, one day the rest of the world will catch up to us....... Except for PT:whistling2:

I noticed how you zoomed into your 3 ways. They like to judge our jobs by how well our 3 ways look:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## DLSdrywall

Thanks i appreciate it, am i hired haha:yes:


----------



## DLSdrywall

2buckcanuck said:


> looks like typical Ontario boy taping to me, one day the rest of the world will catch up to us....... Except for PT:whistling2:
> 
> I noticed how you zoomed into your 3 ways. They like to judge our jobs by how well our 3 ways look:yes::thumbsup:


now since that killer raise, i love when they shine that led flashlight up the angle looking for bad angles lol


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> looks like typical Ontario boy taping to me, one day the rest of the world will catch up to us....... Except for PT:whistling2:
> 
> I noticed how you zoomed into your 3 ways. They like to judge our jobs by how well our 3 ways look:yes::thumbsup:


:furious:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

DLSdrywall said:


> now since that killer raise, i love when they shine that led flashlight up the angle looking for bad angles lol


The good ole flash light down the wall, turns bad tapers into good tapers really fast......... It shows everything:yes:


----------



## moore

I knew he was a canuck when I saw the safety rail ..:yes:
Nice butt joints DLS!! Fine work .


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> The good ole flash light down the wall, turns bad tapers into good tapers really fast......... It shows everything:yes:


 That led will tell you things you don't wanna know!!!!!


----------



## mudslingr

DLSdrywall said:


> Here's a house i just finished first time ever recording, and trying to figure out how to upload to youtube lol. 9200 sq ft of board, and 377 ln ft of bead 1 cathedral basic house that i do. Finished it in 5 1/2 days sanded http://youtu.be/ea5jEF1pkvg


Yep, definitely a Southern Ontario trained taper ! Nice 3 ways ! You're hired !:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark

:thumbsup: Good stuff Dan! - nice 3ways.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> That led will tell you things you don't wanna know!!!!!


That's how they check our work up here moore.

Just got sent back to a house yesterday. The builder was shining a flash light up the angles, then began shining a halogen light down the walls. Not at the walls, but right up against the wall, shinning it down them. His complaint, there was too many nicks and dings in the wall, we must of been flipping our sanders too much when sanding:blink:

This is after the trimmer finished the house. Then the painters primed....oopps I mean painted their walls with flat latex paint tinted brown (Benjamin Moore high tec 500, smooth finish) with one gallon of their finish colour mixed in for good measure too:blink:. yet the closets they sprayed and back rolled with white primer,and bushy roller. Well all common walls were smoother than a babies bottom. Guessing spayed and back rolled with 5 mil roller......... Nuts:furious:

So are you looking for a partner yet Moore:thumbup:


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> That's how they check our work up here moore.
> 
> Just got sent back to a house yesterday. The builder was shining a flash light up the angles, then began shining a halogen light down the walls. Not at the walls, but right up against the wall, shinning it down them. His complaint, there was too many nicks and dings in the wall, we must of been flipping our sanders too much when sanding:blink:
> 
> This is after the trimmer finished the house. Then the painters primed....oopps I mean painted their walls with flat latex paint tinted brown (Benjamin Moore high tec 500, smooth finish) with one gallon of their finish colour mixed in for good measure too:blink:. yet the closets they sprayed and back rolled with white primer,and bushy roller. Well all common walls were smoother than a babies bottom. Guessing spayed and back rolled with 5 mil roller......... Nuts:furious:
> 
> So are you looking for a partner yet Moore:thumbup:


 Bring your ass on down here!!!


----------



## gazman

Nice work DLS. 

Over here they judge your work by looking at the cornice miters. Tight, straight, and neat. If they find fault there then they go searching.:yes: I guess our miters are the equivalent to your three ways.


----------



## chris

Lookin sharp DL:thumbsup:


----------



## DLSdrywall

Thanks for the kind words i'm just a fussy prick. I'm always looking for a good partner, the houses are getting uglier and bigger. Nice to hear good things rather then can you do this house in 3 days...I'm like you do realize i'm by myself. Ohh well you'll have to work 16 hours a day then. I'm like i hope you swallow:w00t:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Just a little progress report.
We've been bouncing back and forth from another little job but I think we're doing good time.


----------



## DLSdrywall

Looks like there's quite a bit of drywall there..good job PT, what kind of camera do you use to film? Looks so clear


----------



## PrecisionTaping

DLSdrywall said:


> Looks like there's quite a bit of drywall there..good job PT, what kind of camera do you use to film? Looks so clear


It's a Canon XA10
http://www.canon.ca/inetCA/products?m=gp&pid=8553


----------



## getplastered

We've got a couple on the go as well...here's the little one. We're doing a monster as well (actually almost got one of PT's guys to come help board it) that I'll try and take vid of this week. They're both hang and tape.

Crazy busy!!!

http://youtu.be/ji39HKOCEbg


----------



## DLSdrywall

PrecisionTaping said:


> It's a Canon XA10
> http://www.canon.ca/inetCA/products?m=gp&pid=8553
> View attachment 4408


OMG thats a serious camera, no wonder you have awesome filmwork. Keep up the goodwork i enjoy your footage very professional.:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

getplastered said:


> We've got a couple on the go as well...here's the little one. We're doing a monster as well (actually almost got one of PT's guys to come help board it) that I'll try and take vid of this week. They're both hang and tape.
> 
> Crazy busy!!!
> 
> http://youtu.be/ji39HKOCEbg


 crazy busy :thumbup: Always glad to hear that..I hope that phone keeps ringing for ya! Really nice work man!! I like your no-coat finish:yes:
1 bath?? my 110 boarders are 2 baths [shower tubs] and like 6-8 closets :furious: with a tv box to boot!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

getplastered said:


> We've got a couple on the go as well...here's the little one. We're doing a monster as well (actually almost got one of PT's guys to come help board it) that I'll try and take vid of this week. They're both hang and tape.
> 
> Crazy busy!!!
> 
> http://youtu.be/ji39HKOCEbg


Looks good bro! 
It's funny how the only time we barely ever talk is when one of us needs a hand. 

**Beep Beep** Text Message
-GetPlastered: How busy are you!?

-PT: Way too [email protected] busy!! Can you spare me a guy!?

-GetPlastered: Sh!t! No! I was just texting you to see if I could borrow one of your guys!

-PT: Damnit! When's your deadline?

-GetPlastered: This friday! You!?

-PT: Son of a! This friday too! We're both screwed!

-GetPlastered: Damnit! Alright, later!

-PT: Later!



DLSdrywall said:


> OMG thats a serious camera, no wonder you have awesome filmwork. Keep up the goodwork i enjoy your footage very professional.:thumbsup:


Hahaha! Thanks man! We'll try and keep them coming!
I'm starting to film with B,Mitch at the end of this week for his sculpting video! I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## moore

Finely some gravy.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgkvX2xrZmc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## moore

This builder sold 2 last month ..I hear he will build 4-5 more this summer...I hope so!! 2 homes and 2 additions to load next week..

I sure wish my partner would hurry up and get down here!!!:whistling2:LOL!!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z150DmP8VlU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> Finely some gravy.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgkvX2xrZmc&feature=youtu.be


Nice man! Should be a sweet job!


----------



## getplastered

Ha ha...so true PT! That was an accurate account of the text conversation!

Moore; do you hang too? I love those 5000 bf jobs....I'd prefer five of those to this 14000 bf one we're doing now....it's never ending!

I'm lucky to be as busy as I am...population of my town is only 7500 and I haven't stopped since I got here...hope it continues!


----------



## moore

getplastered said:


> Ha ha...so true PT! That was an accurate account of the text conversation!
> 
> Moore; do you hang too? I love those 5000 bf jobs....I'd prefer five of those to this 14000 bf one we're doing now....it's never ending!
> 
> I'm lucky to be as busy as I am...population of my town is only 7500 and I haven't stopped since I got here...hope it continues!


 Yes I hang..But I sub out most all my hanging . I hear ya on those small shacks ..In and out ..done! although..... those big shacks have a lot more ink on that check!!!:yes:


----------



## Tim0282

GetPlastered, I watched your video. I assume the builders use trusses, yet the vault in the livng room has the nailing memebers going the other way. What did they do? By the way, your work looks great! (like you needed me to tell you that!)


----------



## getplastered

Tim0282 said:


> GetPlastered, I watched your video. I assume the builders use trusses, yet the vault in the livng room has the nailing memebers going the other way. What did they do? By the way, your work looks great! (like you needed me to tell you that!)


Tim; we get this a lot here. Builders use scissor trusses that run peak to eave...therefor strapping goes perp to that and you end up with sheets that run same as trusses. I rather this method. I've done vaults where they step the trusses running front to back but the strapping or resilient is never flat...and you can see the wave once the vault is painted.

Thanks for the ego boost on the work...like everybody else here, I take pride in what I do! :yes:


----------



## getplastered

moore said:


> crazy busy :thumbup: Always glad to hear that..I hope that phone keeps ringing for ya! Really nice work man!! I like your no-coat finish:yes:
> 1 bath?? my 110 boarders are 2 baths [shower tubs] and like 6-8 closets :furious: with a tv box to boot!


Ya odd that this one only has one bath...most of my 100 sheeters have an ensuite too...this one is going to be a rental I think...so barebones...as for the no coat...well, I don't have a 5 inch box so I over kill with a tight 10! Lol...works great!


----------



## Tim0282

It does look like it would be straighter running like this. And stronger so you don't have as much movement in the top.


----------



## gam026

Crazy busy here in good old halifax. Got two houses sitting with board done, and 3 that were taping. Workin 7 days a week just to keep up. And no signs of slowin down. Its great thats its busy but man:wallbash:


----------



## mudslingr

getplastered said:


> We've got a couple on the go as well...here's the little one. We're doing a monster as well (actually almost got one of PT's guys to come help board it) that I'll try and take vid of this week. They're both hang and tape.
> 
> Crazy busy!!!
> 
> http://youtu.be/ji39HKOCEbg


Neatly done ! Looks good getplastered ! Sorry to see T Bay lose a good taper. :jester:
Show them near North kids how it's done !:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr

moore said:


> Finely some gravy.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgkvX2xrZmc&feature=youtu.be


Another walk in the park for you moore !:yes:


----------



## mudslingr

Tim0282 said:


> It does look like it would be straighter running like this. And stronger so you don't have as much movement in the top.


You don't have resilient channel in Iowa ? I'm assuming that's what getplastered used.


----------



## Tim0282

We do, I just never thought of doing this with it.


----------



## mudslingr

Tim0282 said:


> We do, I just never thought of doing this with it.


Try it once and you'll never stop using it. Awesome on vaults.


----------



## Tim0282

I bet it is! I'm going to try it.


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> Looks good bro!
> It's funny how the only time we barely ever talk is when one of us needs a hand.
> 
> **Beep Beep** Text Message
> -GetPlastered: How busy are you!?
> 
> -PT: Way too [email protected] busy!! Can you spare me a guy!?
> 
> -GetPlastered: Sh!t! No! I was just texting you to see if I could borrow one of your guys!
> 
> -PT: Damnit! When's your deadline?
> 
> -GetPlastered: This friday! You!?
> 
> -PT: Son of a! This friday too! We're both screwed!
> 
> -GetPlastered: Damnit! Alright, later!
> 
> -PT: Later!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! Thanks man! We'll try and keep them coming!
> I'm starting to film with B,Mitch at the end of this week for his sculpting video! I'm looking forward to that.


 I'm looking forward to see the bmitch vid!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Looks good bro!
> It's funny how the only time we barely ever talk is when one of us needs a hand.
> 
> **Beep Beep** Text Message
> -GetPlastered: How busy are you!?
> 
> -PT: Way too [email protected] busy!! Can you spare me a guy!?
> 
> -GetPlastered: Sh!t! No! I was just texting you to see if I could borrow one of your guys!
> 
> -PT: Damnit! When's your deadline?
> 
> -GetPlastered: This friday! You!?
> 
> -PT: Son of a! This friday too! We're both screwed!
> 
> -GetPlastered: Damnit! Alright, later!
> 
> -PT: Later!


I will stuff 2buckjr on a train tomorrow morning if you want. Which one of you guys wants him.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> I'm looking forward to see the bmitch vid!


Well just a heads up for the DWT guys, In accordance with the release of B,Mitch's drywall art video, we are going to be having a WallTools give away. Myself and WallTools have put together a nice bag of tools that we think will get the next sculpture well on his ways towards becoming an artist.
All you will have to do is leave a comment on the YouTube video explaining why you think you should win the tool package. :thumbsup:
We'll pick a winner based on who's comment we think deserves it the most. Start working on those speeches boys 



2buckcanuck said:


> I will stuff 2buckjr on a train tomorrow morning if you want. Which one of you guys wants him.


Hahaha! Pretty fast to ship him off eh 2buck!? :laughing:
It's only sometimes when I fall behind that I might need an extra hand for a day or two. Not worth shipping the boy down.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Well just a heads up for the DWT guys, In accordance with the release of B,Mitch's drywall art video, we are going to be having a WallTools give away. Myself and WallTools have put together a nice bag of tools that we think will get the next sculpture well on his ways towards becoming an artist.
> All you will have to do is leave a comment on the YouTube video explaining why you think you should win the tool package.
> We'll pick a winner based on who's comment we think deserves it the most. Start working on those speeches boys
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! Pretty fast to ship him off eh 2buck!? :laughing:
> It's only sometimes when I fall behind that I might need an extra hand for a day or two. Not worth shipping the boy down.


I don't half to comment,,,,, right PT....... Since your making a video of my Drywall art too.......... My tool package is in the mail..... right:yes:

And as for 2bjr, even if it's a hour or two of work,,,, no problem,,, I will send him:whistling2:

Plus you should start a new thread with that post,,,, so all can see


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> I don't half to comment,,,,, right PT....... Since your making a video of my Drywall art too.......... My tool package is in the mail..... right:yes:
> 
> And as for 2bjr, even if it's a hour or two of work,,,, no problem,,, I will send him:whistling2:
> 
> Plus you should start a new thread with that post,,,, so all can see


lol! I'll see if I can get you those advanced knives you wanted 2buck :thumbsup:
And as the time gets closer i'll post it to let everyone know. By friday i'll probably start a thread to show everyone. We're going to be filming friday, saturday and maybe sunday, and than it will probably take me a few days to edit and piece together. So, not this friday but the next, we'll probably release the video.
But I'll make an announcement with a few pictures this upcoming friday.


----------



## TonyM

*Took another video.*


----------



## mudslingr

Looks like bit of a headache. But very neat and nicely done !

Good looking job TonyM ! :thumbup:


----------



## Tim0282

TonyM said:


> Taping & Jointing Barn Conversion June 2012 - YouTube


Nice work, Tony!
Off subject here.... What do you call that style of scaffolding? The "x" brace attaches different than the standard. I have seen this on a job, but don't know the brand or anything about it.


----------



## TonyM

Tim0282 said:


> Nice work, Tony!
> Off subject here.... What do you call that style of scaffolding? The "x" brace attaches different than the standard. I have seen this on a job, but don't know the brand or anything about it.


The main brands here are Youngman and Boss. We refer to them as zip up towers as they are quick to assemble.


----------



## Tim0282

Thank you!


----------



## chris

Very nice:thumbsup: Bitchin view


----------



## gazman

That looks very nice TonyM. A lot of work.


----------



## TonyM

gazman said:


> That looks very nice TonyM. A lot of work.


More than I envisiged, and that's only half of the job. There is a new build attached with swimming pool, more bedrooms and car port, all being buried under a grass roof so you don't know it's there. That'll be ready in a month or so.


----------



## bmitch

that beam structure sure has a unique look to it.well done tony,very nice job.


----------



## getplastered

Here's the second house we're working on...it was also a hang and tape...310 sheets...100 butts, 100 bead...4500 feet of tape...biggest house I have ever boarded and if I finish, will have taped. I'm already dreading sanding day...or should I say week...ugh...we're on second coat.

This was the one I needed help with PT....!

Bought a hopper just to help speed up the cb...love it.

http://youtu.be/5jzy-qJcQMI


----------



## TonyM

getplastered said:


> Here's the second house we're working on...it was also a hang and tape...310 sheets...100 butts, 100 bead...4500 feet of tape...biggest house I have ever boarded and if I finish, will have taped. I'm already dreading sanding day...or should I say week...ugh...we're on second coat.
> 
> This was the one I needed help with PT....!
> 
> Bought a hopper just to help speed up the cb...love it.
> 
> http://youtu.be/5jzy-qJcQMI


That is one big property.


----------



## chris

Dont sweat it your halfway there:thumbsup: Nice job man, aside from all the butts and bead she looks like some moneyboard. Looks like theres a bit more than 100 bead tho:yes:


----------



## getplastered

chris said:


> Dont sweat it your halfway there:thumbsup: Nice job man, aside from all the butts and bead she looks like some moneyboard. Looks like theres a bit more than 100 bead tho:yes:



Thanks Chris...would be some money board, but I bid low cause i needed to boost before summer...turns out they ended up almost a month behind anyway and now I'm swamped...and totally underbid...


----------



## moore

Could have been worse Getplasterd .. All the windows could have been wraped..
Like Chris said.. other than the bead It looks gravy all 8' No high ceilings ..Good job man..Just keep your mind on the ink! LOL!!


----------



## getplastered

moore said:


> Could have been worse Getplasterd .. All the windows could have been wraped..
> Like Chris said.. other than the bead It looks gravy all 8' No high ceilings ..Good job man..Just keep your mind on the ink! LOL!!


True enough Moore....I guess cause we've been splitting days at both places it feels like it's been dragging on...now that we can concentrate on this one completely we will probably see some good progress.

It's all good...:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

getplastered said:


> True enough Moore....I guess cause we've been splitting days at both places it feels like it's been dragging on...now that we can concentrate on this one completely we will probably see some good progress.
> 
> It's all good...:thumbsup:


Nice job bro!! Looks good.
And ya I know, I hate doing that, splitting up my days between jobs to try and keep everyone happy. 
That last house I uploaded which was 13,000squ/ft. Pretty well the same size as the one you're in; took us exactly 11 days. I made money on that one! It took my 3 boarders 4.5 days to drywall and bulkhead and then they moved on too another job and it took me and my other guy 6 days to tape. That's the way to make money, one job at a time, work full days, every day until it's done.
But it's hard when your swamped...
Then you end up packing your tools to go from job to job, you loose the travel time, starting everything up again, setting up. Lose half your day.
But you gotta keep customers/GC's happy. Gotta do what you gotta do!
There's some proper grammar for you Slim! :whistling2:


----------



## gazman

getplastered said:


> Here's the second house we're working on...it was also a hang and tape...310 sheets...100 butts, 100 bead...4500 feet of tape...biggest house I have ever boarded and if I finish, will have taped. I'm already dreading sanding day...or should I say week...ugh...we're on second coat.
> 
> This was the one I needed help with PT....!
> 
> Bought a hopper just to help speed up the cb...love it.
> 
> http://youtu.be/5jzy-qJcQMI



Looks good get plastered.:thumbsup:

That sure makes me appreciate our 20 foot boards, they really keep the butt joint count down.


----------



## Mudshark

Looks good get plastered. Looks like a nice setting to sit on that deck but then nothing would get done if you get too relaxed there.


----------



## bmitch

good lookin job,well done getplastered.


----------



## getplastered

gazman said:


> Looks good get plastered.:thumbsup:
> 
> That sure makes me appreciate our 20 foot boards, they really keep the butt joint count down.


I was thinking about that gaz while we were boarding! Even 14s would have helped...



Mudshark said:


> Looks good get plastered. Looks like a nice setting to sit on that deck but then nothing would get done if you get too relaxed there.


It is a nice spot...getting used to takin lunch on the rocks! Maybe that's our problem...lunchs are getting way too long...



b said:


> good lookin job,well done getplastered.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

getplastered said:


> It is a nice spot...getting used to takin lunch on the rocks! Maybe that's our problem...lunchs are getting way too long...


Hehe! We do that too. Sometimes lunches get too long and we just don't want to get back to work. lol


----------



## gazman

Here is one that we just finished boarding today.


----------



## Drywall_King

*My job in rum city, australia*

my recent job, only sanding left, Thanks Columbia taping tools, Curry trowls, richard knifes, and boral australia


----------



## Drywall_King

Drywall_King said:


> my recent job, only sanding left, Thanks Columbia taping tools, Curry trowls, richard knifes, and boral australia
> 
> 
> video_2012-07-27_11.58.59.mov - YouTube


I forgot to say... 2buck tapes like me...:thumbup::thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Drywall_King said:


> I forgot to say... 2buck tapes like me...:thumbup:


Well if I tape like you, then PA rocker thinks your screws suck:whistling2:

And since your thanking Columbia tools, Curry trowels, and Richards knives. Then the rest of us Canucks would like to thank the Aussies for......Accepting a car flipping, fire setting, city trashing cry baby Vancouver Canucks fan . Can we interest you guys in another one called Mudshark:whistling2:

Our work looks good Drywall king:thumbup:


----------



## Drywall_King

2buckcanuck said:


> Well if I tape like you, then PA rocker thinks your screws suck:whistling2:
> 
> And since your thanking Columbia tools, Curry trowels, and Richards knives. Then the rest of us Canucks would like to thank the Aussies for......Accepting a car flipping, fire setting, city trashing cry baby Vancouver Canucks fan . Can we interest you guys in another one called Mudshark:whistling2:
> 
> Our work looks good Drywall king:thumbup:


Drywall Plastering is a unique building art, When in Rome you build like the Romans, When in Australia you build like a Aussie!!!


----------



## Kiwiman

Drywall_King said:


> Drywall Plastering is a unique building art, When in Rome you build like the Romans, When in Australia you build like a Aussie!!!


Holy crap! 
Someone lost control of the budget on that one.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

2buckcanuck said:


> Well if I tape like you, then PA rocker thinks your screws suck:whistling2:


WTF 2buck, I think "I" deserve an explaination since you've taken the liberty to speak for me.:yes: I don't ever recalling criticizing your or anyone else's finishing, let alone screw coating methods. 
Go dig the post up and show me.

BTW Drywall_King, stellar performance.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

P.A. ROCKER said:


> WTF 2buck, I think "I" deserve an explaination since you've taken the liberty to speak for me.:yes: I don't ever recalling criticizing your or anyone else's finishing, let alone screw coating methods.
> Go dig the post up and show me.
> 
> BTW Drywall_King, stellar performance.


http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/120-grit-3351/index3/#post62261

Post #56









Even when I seen that vid , I was wondering why we did our screws like that:blink:

2bjr did them with a 8" knife if I remember right????


----------



## Drywall_King

2buckcanuck said:


> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/120-grit-3351/index3/#post62261
> 
> Post #56
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even when I seen that vid , I was wondering why we did our screws like that:blink:
> 
> 2bjr did them with a 8" knife if I remember right????


In Canada my screws were like yours, (Acctully they were more neat, look like a machine did them) but first start coat the screw or (Miss) then push it inn, fill then, Never hit then fill, Down under we use base and book calles for 2 Base coats,then 1 topping.....machine sand... My screws are all on then all off... but some downunders leave alot of heavy ridges (Not on my job) think you can rough sand base? they make humps and a 8" knife can bring the mudd out and hide alot of ****.. there is a reason for everything 2 buck...


----------



## gazman

gazman said:


> Here is one that we just finished boarding today.
> 
> 2012 07 27 14 22 22 357 - YouTube



Here is the finished product.


----------



## cazna

Lookin good gaz, You live in a nice area of oz. The house isnt bad either :yes: Looks like a fair size.


----------



## gazman

Thanks caz. Yes you are right I am lucky I live in a nice area.
That house was about 290m2 of floor area.


----------



## gazman

This is the one with the spray foam insulation. I thought that it was garbage, but after 2Bucks post I am sure.:yes:
I was told that it cost the owner 10k for the foam. What a waste of money.


----------



## moore

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNrod0cKEes&feature=youtu.be

SAND DAY


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Drywall_King said:


> Drywall Plastering is a unique building art, When in Rome you build like the Romans, When in Australia you build like a Aussie!!!


see how sh%tty Rome's







work is Yuk


----------



## cazna

moore said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNrod0cKEes&feature=youtu.be
> 
> SAND DAY


Nice moore, Like 2buck said, Your works really transformed into auto tool type, Im just wondering whats going on the areas with no board??


We got the same red lunchbox, haha, small world.


----------



## Kiwiman

moore said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNrod0cKEes&feature=youtu.be
> 
> SAND DAY


And I see you've got a wee fat midget as well :whistling2:


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> Nice moore, Like 2buck said, Your works really transformed into auto tool type, Im just wondering whats going on the areas with no board??
> 
> 
> We got the same red lunchbox, haha, small world.


 V groove pine where theres no board. I'm loaning the h/o my scaffold .


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moore said:


> V groove pine where theres no board. I'm loaning the h/o my scaffold .


Moe I got a stack load of that pine and thoughta putting it in my 
dining area









or where would you put it Mr. keeper of the auto tools


----------



## moore

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Moe I got a stack load of that pine and thoughta putting it in my
> dining area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or where would you put it Mr. keeper of the auto tools


 dining room sounds good to me Joe...When one covers drywall with wood there doing a good thing!


----------



## moore

I needed 30 boards. f/k it I hung it with 27..:thumbsup:

don't blink....:blink:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQZEMNM2xn4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## chris

Look at the bright side,, you get more practice on your buttS. Lookin sharp


----------



## mudslingr

Here's a job I started a couple months ago and just finished a couple weeks ago. Upstairs was boarded by myself and 2 of the GC's noobs in 2 days. I had to leave for 1 week. They were just finishing hanging the main floor when I got back. But at least they did a fairly decent job.:whistling2:

Temperatures were over 34°C and humidity in the mid to high 40's for 3 weeks straight. It took 4 days for first coat to dry. I've never seen anything take over 3 days.:blink: Then I had to leave for 2 more weeks. Second coat took 2 days to dry and so did the skim on my angles. I had fans but they just weren't doing a thing.


----------



## moore

I'll tell ya what's up with those knee walls to the floor Mudslingr..

Your knees!!:furious:


----------



## cazna

Nice spot that, I would be happy to hang out there for a bit, Need a boat though, And some girls for the hot tub. :yes: Nice job.


----------



## gazman

Nice work Mudslingr:yes:. 
How wide were the studs? The nib wall with the double bead in the kitchen looked narrow, or maybe it was just the camera angle.


----------



## mudslingr

That wall was an afterthought. The studs had to be turned sideways so the fridge would fit. Still a strong wall though.


----------



## fr8train

Here is our latest


----------



## mudslingr

That's a bit of work ! Very nice place. Looking good Fr8 !:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark

Nice Job - Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

fr8train said:


> Here is our latest
> 
> Latest job - YouTube


Now I see why you 2 have not been posting lately, That's a lot of detail work. How many square/sheets is it.??


----------



## Mudshark

2buckcanuck said:


> Now I see why you 2 have not been posting lately, That's a lot of detail work. How many square/sheets is it.??




LAZY 2 Buck or are you into the funny stuff already - read the comments in his video:

"Our current job, total roughly 625 sheets including the basement. Three coffer ceilings, close to 4 cases of bead, arches, and skylights. Enjoy"


----------



## Kiwiman

Mudshark said:


> LAZY 2 Buck or are you into the funny stuff already


....E-Weed?


----------



## cazna

Wow Man, Wow, What size, what detail, Who builds that?? Wouldnt be many places in nz with that detail in it.


----------



## fr8train

The same builder has one he is making up the plans for slated for next year. Twice the size of this one :yes:


----------



## moore

Nice work fr8train and PA! That's a cut-up bastard.

Did you guys charge $4 a board for that finish work? LOL!!

REALLY tho...You two do some fine finish work..:yes:


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> Nice work fr8train and PA! That's a cut-up bastard.
> 
> Did you guys charge $4 a board for that finish work? LOL!!
> 
> REALLY tho...You two do some fine finish work..:yes:


Low blow Moore :boxing:. Looks good though fr8train!


----------



## moore

Another speck...


----------



## cazna

Just a small one this time eh moore, You seem to get a few of those raked ceilings to do, Nice job again man :thumbsup: So are you hand finishing the last coat on the flats.


----------



## gazman

Looks good Moore I lIke the clean floor.


----------



## bmitch

nice clean work moore.good job


----------



## mudslingr

moore said:


> DSCN0033 - YouTube
> 
> Another speck...


I'll have to change the wording of my annoyances from "stupid things" to "bullsh1t". Has a nicer ring to it !


----------



## bmitch

unsure if this is going to work or not


----------



## moore

Sorry Mitch..


----------



## bmitch

i managed to upload this to you tube ,just having a problem downloading to here.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

b said:


> i managed to upload this to you tube ,just having a problem downloading to here.


What's your YouTube user name?


----------



## bmitch

bernie mitchell


----------



## bmitch

[email protected]


----------



## PrecisionTaping

b said:


> bernie mitchell


I sent you a private message with the link. Just copy and paste it.
I didn't want to post it for you so people gave thanks to me and not you.


----------



## bmitch




----------



## gazman

Nice work Bernie.:yes:


----------



## bmitch

thanks for the help pt.


----------



## Kiwiman

Very nice, the only thing missing is one of your sculptures on the wall :thumbsup:
You gotta laugh at that the young fella coughing up a lung after sanding


----------



## moore

pretty work mitch ...:yes: Nice seams!

So you glue your interior walls?


----------



## bmitch

Kiwiman said:


> Very nice, the only thing missing is one of your sculptures on the wall :thumbsup:
> You gotta laugh at that the young fella coughing up a lung after sanding


 my son was giving me a hand to pick up the fans,ca'nt get get him to help drywalling, he prefers to be an electrician,go figure.


----------



## bmitch

moore said:


> pretty work mitch ...:yes: Nice seams!
> 
> So you glue your interior walls?


 it's my preference to have the boarders glue whatever they can,it saves me abit of work .


----------



## getplastered

b said:


> MVI 0224 - YouTube


Very nice and clean Bernie...your seams almost look bigger than 12 inches...maybe it's just the camera....


Very nice!

Whats going on the living area ceiling?


----------



## bmitch

i coat everything in by hand.i seldom run my boxes anymore.most ,all of my homes are finished ceilings.i know it's alot slower but i trust my handcoat.unsure whether pine or cedar on the cathedral either will look better than drywall.


----------



## getplastered

b said:


> i coat everything in by hand.i seldom run my boxes anymore.most ,all of my homes are finished ceilings.i know it's alot slower but i trust my handcoat.unsure whether pine or cedar on the cathedral either will look better than drywall.


Man, those are some sickly straight lines for hand taping...I thought maybe a 14" box! Lol...

I just hand bombed a basement wall tonight...looked like the tour de france! I wont be takin any pictures of that! :blink:


----------



## fr8train

Not a vid, but I'll put it here anyway.


----------



## chris

fr8train said:


> Not a vid, but I'll put it here anyway.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5458


 I just left at 3 at that wall wasnt even hung:blink:. Thats a big boy wall:yes: Looks just like job we are at now. Looks good, I wish ours was that far done:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

fr8train said:


> Not a vid, but I'll put it here anyway.
> View attachment 5458


That is some awesome footage!!! :yes:
Gravy!


----------



## getplastered

fr8train said:


> Not a vid, but I'll put it here anyway.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5458


Whoa! There's gotta be 200+ sheets there...no angles or bead...2buck, find me a drool smiley...


----------



## 2buckcanuck

getplastered said:


> Whoa! There's gotta be 200+ sheets there...no angles or bead...2buck, find me a drool smiley....


----------



## getplastered

2buckcanuck said:


>


Lol....thanks...had a good laugh!


----------



## saskataper

Thought I'd post an update to that duplex I did a tour of a while back. 

I think those are some of the nicest stairs I've ever seen, the nosing is reclaimed fir from old vinegar barrels. 
The shower is a steamer with cedar ceiling and floor, I guess it came as a kit, digital controls and I think even a radio in it. 
Now I am starting to see why they are asking so much, it's freakin gorgeous.


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> Nice moore, Like 2buck said, Your works really transformed into auto tool type, Im just wondering whats going on the areas with no board??
> 
> 
> We got the same red lunchbox, haha, small world.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## saskataper

Just a quick tour of a little gravy job I did showing off my new Festool Syslight and how you can coat FibaFuse shortly after stringing it.

I ran the flats thursday morning, put on the couple sticks of bead and coated them and the flats thursday afternoon, taped the angles and put a second coat on the flats friday morning, then coated the angles late friday afternoon. I'd never normally do this but it was a rush and the finish doesn't have to be perfect as its just a storage facility (I forgot to get a shot of the "radioactive materials authorized personnel only" sign on the door to the first room. They say its really low level though)

I used ultralight all purpose for everything, no hotmud at all, and Mudset rigid for bead. It turned out pretty good considering from start to finish it was about 30 hrs (10am thurs- 5pm fri)


----------



## 2buckcanuck

saskataper said:


> Fibafuse syslight - YouTube
> 
> Just a quick tour of a little gravy job I did showing off my new Festool Syslight and how you can coat FibaFuse shortly after stringing it.
> 
> I ran the flats thursday morning, put on the couple sticks of bead and coated them and the flats thursday afternoon, taped the angles and put a second coat on the flats friday morning, then coated the angles late friday afternoon. I'd never normally do this but it was a rush and the finish doesn't have to be perfect as its just a storage facility (I forgot to get a shot of the "radioactive materials authorized personnel only" sign on the door to the first room. They say its really low level though)
> 
> I used ultralight all purpose for everything, no hotmud at all, and Mudset rigid for bead. It turned out pretty good considering from start to finish it was about 30 hrs (10am thurs- 5pm fri)


What was wrong with that wand light, looked fine to me:blink:

We will use them as a checking light, not as a work light to light up a whole room. They just need to shine across the width of a joint or bead. Just keep them as close to the wall as you can, then they shine farther. Just stick it right up against the wall, then you will see what I mean. holding it out from the wall, and shining it at the wall,,,,, not so good.

Number one thing I use it for is to pre check for bad stuff before you sand, no dragging a light on a cord around. Then who is ever on the stilts will check the high with them, again, no cord to drag around:thumbup:


----------



## cazna

Thanks for the clip saska, Wow that syslites a powerfull small light, Im jealous of this dudes workshop, Amazing isnt it.


----------



## machinemud

saskataper said:


> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0KFtbTD0fg&feature=colike
> 
> Just a quick tour of a little gravy job I did showing off my new Festool Syslight and how you can coat FibaFuse shortly after stringing it.
> 
> I ran the flats thursday morning, put on the couple sticks of bead and coated them and the flats thursday afternoon, taped the angles and put a second coat on the flats friday morning, then coated the angles late friday afternoon. I'd never normally do this but it was a rush and the finish doesn't have to be perfect as its just a storage facility (I forgot to get a shot of the "radioactive materials authorized personnel only" sign on the door to the first room. They say its really low level though)
> 
> I used ultralight all purpose for everything, no hotmud at all, and Mudset rigid for bead. It turned out pretty good considering from start to finish it was about 30 hrs (10am thurs- 5pm fri)


Thats a nice lamp for touch-up after sanding ! How much is it saska ?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

machinemud said:


> Thats a nice lamp for touch-up after sanding ! How much is it saska ?


http://www.festoolproducts.com/Festool-498568-SysLite-LED-Worklamp-p/498568.htm


----------



## machinemud

PrecisionTaping said:


> http://www.festoolproducts.com/Festool-498568-SysLite-LED-Worklamp-p/498568.htm


Pt at the rescue ! Thanks man ! Holy s#it! Its expensive for a touch up lamp ! I was thinking it would be around 49,99$ !


----------



## moore

machinemud said:


> Pt at the rescue ! Thanks man ! Holy s#it! Its expensive for a touch up lamp ! I was thinking it would be around 49,99$ !


 But...If you figure that led will out last 30 halogen lights and 100 bulbs for those 30 halogen lights.......It's well worth it.:yes: imo


----------



## Tim0282

machinemud said:


> Pt at the rescue ! Thanks man ! Holy s#it! Its expensive for a touch up lamp ! I was thinking it would be around 49,99$ !


I don't think Festool makes anything under 100.00. 
They are nice lights, though. They ought to be!


----------



## machinemud

moore said:


> But...If you figure that led will out last 30 halogen lights and 100 bulbs for those 30 halogen lights.......It's well worth it.:yes: imo


Yeah you'r right ! So ill buy that light and also come back home with a day at the spa for my wife ! That way she won't argue about the price ! Ha ha ha


----------



## saskataper

It's actually 200 in Canada nice thing about festool though is the price is set by them do it'll be the same across the country.
It's well worth it though the wide even light makes it easy to pick out flaws and the low setting is enough unless your in a really bright room then kick it to high. It's going to be sweet on those dark winter mornings not having to drag around my big work lights to every room.


----------



## Tim0282

I bought it and had buyers remorse for the week that it took to get here. Then when it got here and I have used it just about every day, I got over it. I am glad I bought it. Hope it lasts as long as they say. So I don't get buyers remorse again!


----------



## cazna

It always looks better before sand day dosnt it, Spot the fatty boy. Now comes painting and wallpapering, Looking forward to doing that walk though clip :yes: Im surprised how loaded some of those seams look, I usure you, they arnt.


----------



## Mudshark

Lookin good! :yes:

 The fatty boy was just too easy to find over the fireplace at 1:09


----------



## gazman

Nearly there eh Caz. Those Rebate-Mate joints look good. 
Are those shower walls those fold out acrylic ones? I have heard some good things about them.


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> Nearly there eh Caz. Those Rebate-Mate joints look good.
> Are those shower walls those fold out acrylic ones? I have heard some good things about them.


Getting there gaz, Just got the painting and fit out now, Might go fill some nail holes today in the trim, Funny how i love taping, Yet filling hundreds of nail holes drives me mad, Its so boring and slow. Sold the house im in so have to be out in 6 weeks, Got another small 140sm to tape as well, Cream job. The rebate joins came up great, Takes a bit more mud but you dont have to do em very wide, Very easy sanding and no high shoulders, I held a level over them and its amazing just how flat they are, The butt boards seemed to need a much wider coat, 16 0r 18 inches wide to make them flat, Rebatemate is 3 inches.

Yes acrylic shower walls, You set the plastic base down, Then board the walls over it, Then glue the lining to the wall, Then fix glass sides and doors. They are very common here, You can put a shower dome on them as well, Stops any steam.


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> Nearly there eh Caz. Those Rebate-Mate joints look good.
> Are those shower walls those fold out acrylic ones? I have heard some good things about them.


Whats the most common shower over there Gaz? I thought we would have been pretty much the same, apart from seratone walls with stainless tray and a shower curtain from the old days we only ever see either acrylic or tiled ones really.


----------



## gazman

Kiwiman said:


> Whats the most common shower over there Gaz? I thought we would have been pretty much the same, apart from seratone walls with stainless tray and a shower curtain from the old days we only ever see either acrylic or tiled ones really.


I would say that 99% of showers here are tiled. Some times with an acrylic base and tiled walls other times fully tiled. The acrylic walls probably account for the other 1%.


----------



## gazman

cazna said:


> Sold the house im in so have to be out in 6 weeks, Got another small 140sm to tape as well, Cream job.


I realize that selling your house will put a bit of pressure on you time wise, but I bet you are glad of it financially.:yes:


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> I realize that selling your house will put a bit of pressure on you time wise, but I bet you are glad of it financially.:yes:


Your bloody right about that, Im not going into numbers but interest only payments dont do it for me at all, I was lucky with the way our housing market is here, Its a buyers market, So phew, My pants only got half filled. And the timings perfect.


----------



## DLSdrywall

Nice work caz:thumbsup:


----------



## Trim-Tex

cazna said:


> Getting there gaz, The rebate joins came up great, Takes a bit more mud but you dont have to do em very wide, Very easy sanding and no high shoulders, I held a level over them and its amazing just how flat they are, The butt boards seemed to need a much wider coat, 16 0r 18 inches wide to make them flat, Rebatemate is 3 inches.


 
I’m curious if your insulation was pushing the buttboard out so that it took a wider than normal float to finish. The OSB buttboard should bend the plasterboard back and finish out perfectly flat with a 10 to 12” finish coat ????  Joe


----------



## Trim-Tex




----------



## moore




----------



## moore

This one should be fun...Won't be much board left on the walls after the boxes are cut out... but all I see are angles!


----------



## Kiwiman

moore said:


> DSCN0329.AVIToga - YouTube


One of my all time favourite songs :thumbsup:


----------



## chris

should keep you busy for awhile:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr

Will you be hanging lead rolls or sheets also moore ?


----------



## Mudshark

If it is for a dentist - charge high. They sure do for us.


----------



## moore

mudslingr said:


> Will you be hanging lead rolls or sheets also moore ?


 I'll find out soon ..Still a month or two away . The computer guy hasn't started yet.. slow moving job over all This job Is 4 miles from home!:thumbup:


----------



## DLSdrywall

moore said:


> I'll find out soon ..Still a month or two away . The computer guy hasn't started yet.. slow moving job over all This job Is 4 miles from home!:thumbup:


 I like dental offices did one last year the p.o 's cost more then the job, a lot of moving this here that there after it's drywalled looks like a jigsaw puzzle lol:thumbsup: good luck moore


----------



## moore

Kiwiman said:


> One of my all time favourite songs :thumbsup:


 Yeah.. I know:thumbsup:


----------



## Drywall_King

moore said:


> :thumbup:Looks great 2buck as It always does.. I'll try to make a walk through vid of this job I'm on...Some of my best work to date.:yes:


I Subcontracted this job off of moore, nothing a little fire wont fix!! I got paid from moore but not sure if he got paid, ...


----------



## moore

I try out a new hanging crew on this one tomorrow ..no nails He said ..we screw everything!... I'll meet up with them in the morning to give my anal veiw on the glue,,and set up scaffold... I'll do another walk through after the boardsup.


----------



## moore

They put all the 5/8 in the house! It goes in the garage

Guess who lugged that 30 boards around this evening

Slims right...5/8 is alot heavier than it use to be:blink::wheelchair:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> They put all the 5/8 in the house! It goes in the garage
> 
> Guess who lugged that 30 boards around this evening
> 
> Slims right...5/8 is alot heavier than it use to be:blink::wheelchair:


You should of laid all your sheets down on the floor also. They loaded your house wrong again, and put it up against the wall:whistling2:


----------



## getplastered

moore said:


> I try out a new hanging crew on this one tomorrow ..no nails He said ..we screw everything!... I'll meet up with them in the morning to give my anal veiw on the glue,,and set up scaffold... I'll do another walk through after the boardsup.DSCN0400 - YouTube


Moore; do you guys strap and vapour....or use rc? I havent seen brown bag insulation in years up here...it's all BIB (blown in blanket) up here...


----------



## moore

getplastered said:


> Moore; do you guys strap and vapour....or use rc? I havent seen brown bag insulation in years up here...it's all BIB (blown in blanket) up here...


I see bit of everything..but its mostly bagged walls and blown ceilings after the lids are up around here..Myself I would prefer bag insulation through out.. blown insulation in attics are a mess down the road..imo.

No poly here GP..


----------



## moore

moore said:


> I see bit of everything..but its mostly bagged walls and blown ceilings after the lids are up around here..Myself I would prefer bag insulation through out.. blown insulation in attics are a mess down the road..imo.
> 
> No poly here GP..


but This aint Canada...no snow here yet ..may not get any at all [i hope]
we get 3-4 months of fairly cold weather the rest of the year is quite mild.


----------



## gazman

Here is a walk through of the mud brick home that we have been doing. Did the final sand today.


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> Here is a walk through of the mud brick home that we have been doing. Did the final sand today.


My question was going to be how did you fix the cove over the brick but you answered that one :thumbsup:
I just realized we haven't converted you to a nail spotter yet, I know you've got the 5.5" DM utility box so all you need now is a 3" spotter :yes:.....and maybe a new truck to carry it


----------



## cazna

Sod you all with your vids of empty houses, No doors etc, My lastest i was taping and coating with the trim fitters. Its just how it is.

Nice work gaz, Place looks great.


----------



## gazman

Thanks Caz. All I have to do now is get paid. I supplied the board and al material, so there is a few dollars out at the moment.


----------



## gazman

Kiwiman said:


> My question was going to be how did you fix the cove over the brick but you answered that one :thumbsup:
> I just realized we haven't converted you to a nail spotter yet, I know you've got the 5.5" DM utility box so all you need now is a 3" spotter :yes:.....and maybe a new truck to carry it



For the amount of screws that we have to do I dont think that it is worth the hassle. A new truck, I dont think that the wife would go for that. Mind you I was looking at a 66 Mustang on carsales.com and she seemed to like the idea. I was real surprised.


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> For the amount of screws that we have to do I dont think that it is worth the hassle. A new truck, I dont think that the wife would go for that. Mind you I was looking at a 66 Mustang on carsales.com and she seemed to like the idea. I was real surprised.


But you just got a new truck, time to give in to the mid life crisis....buy the stang :yes:


----------



## bmitch

nice work gazman.the work you fellas do down under always impresses me with the simplicity of the overall appearance.cornice,crown molding,gluing ceiling sheets,longer sheets.it all makes for a clean looking job.


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> For the amount of screws that we have to do I dont think that it is worth the hassle. A new truck, I dont think that the wife would go for that. Mind you I was looking at a 66 Mustang on carsales.com and she seemed to like the idea. I was real surprised.





Kiwiman said:


> But you just got a new truck, time to give in to the mid life crisis....buy the stang :yes:


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

That is a thing of beauty.:yes:


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> That is a thing of beauty.:yes:


 If it were silver with white racing stripes:whistling2:


----------



## mudslingr

Here's a small one I just finished. About 6,000sq ft of board.







Heading out of town today to Silver Islet for 2-3 weeks to do my next one.


----------



## moore

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SkmsbN-OLg&feature=youtu.be


I'll finish up the sanding today-The garage.


----------



## moore

The ole man showed up today...Look where he stuck his hawk 2buck..:whistling2:


----------



## br549

Just got started on a 90 sheet job. Water damage in a kitchen and basement bathroom, plus hanging and finishing the walls in a laundry room and ceiling and walls in a rec room. Pool table should be fun to work over. And around. And over. And around :blink: Like the fridge in the kitchen


----------



## mudslingr

Just finished her up late last night. About 6,600sq of board. Hung it and taped it.


----------



## Mudshark

Good stuff mudslingr - looked to be a pleasant jobsite to go to and you did some nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris

:thumbsup: I enjoy your vids. Awesome work and view:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Sir Mudslingr the drywall Artist:thumbup:

So how much more did you charge for the drywall art,,, your secret is safe with me:yes:

I would give you 5 thumbs up, but I had to use 2 smileys in my post:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr

:lol: Thanks 2buck ! I had no idea how long it would take me to do any of this stuff. I will say that it took me 3 days to make and mud these.:blink: About a day and a half longer than I would have liked but that will get quicker I'm sure.

Technically, I did it for free just to learn. But if I told you the kind of money I make on these middle of nowhere jobs I go to, you would think I was the biggest bullshipper in the world or you would have a major freaking heart attack while reading this and die. I wouldn't want either to happen !


----------



## gazman

Top job Slingr.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: You dont look like an artist, but there you go eh.


----------



## bmitch

the work you put into all of these features is standout slinger.you've gave them something to look at throughout the home.well done.


----------



## mudslingr

Thanks guys ! Your kind words mean a lot to me and fill me with more confidence. Makes it all seem worthwhile. :yes:


----------



## DLSdrywall

Awesome work love the drywall art:thumbsup: hats off bro!!


----------



## moore

Man.. that house looks crazy nice Mudslingr!!! :yes:
You should be mighty proud of it! ,,And it seems you made some time at it.. for all that was involved. sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## jcampbell

That's nuts man. Hopefully someday I will get the chance to try something out like that. Seriously tho.......wicked job man!!


----------



## getplastered

mudslingr said:


> Just finished her up late last night. About 6,600sq of board. Hung it and taped it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=089I01pZqik


Slinger, that is kick ass! I love tryin new things especially when they turn out! 

I gotta get into that sh!t!

Awesome job!


----------



## CDS

mudslingr said:


> Thanks guys ! Your kind words mean a lot to me and fill me with more confidence. Makes it all seem worthwhile. :yes:


 
Very nice work mudslingr!!:thumbup: Love the niche bead! Keep up the good work!


----------



## br549

Very nice work Slingr! I'm diggin that wagon wheel! I'll have to keep the female homeowners away from this vid, they'll all want leaves on their walls


----------



## mudslingr

This guy followed us around the job site for 2 weeks. About 10 seconds after taking this pic a wolf the size of me or larger ripped through chasing a wounded deer right between the truck and the fox. All 3 of us were stunned and didn't move. The fox then took the turkey leg and walked into the bush. Pretty sure Sasquatch was out there too !:yes: Heard some awfully loud snaps in the bush at night.


----------



## br549

"Fox looking for drywall work"


----------



## br549

Nuthin big, just sanded out the rec room on my h/o job & took a walk through the laundry room next to it that's still being hung. I shot another vid after I was done sanding and cleaning up but it came out like hell, so here's the one I shot right after I started sanding. I especially like the double 8 foot butt joints on the one wall in the laundry room, those oughta be fun :furious: The metal framing around the ductwork looks like the letter "S", and the board in the hallway is lookin pretty damn sexy too 

The rec room will be the last job I hand coat for a long time. Even for this little laundry room (with no ceiling) you know I'm breakin out my new boxes!  It will literally take me longer to clean them than it will to run them, but I don't think I care :no: I'll give the new H&T a shot on my letter S duct framing and on the bead in the hallway. And I'd better forget boxing those butts and hit them by hand.

Does this vid look like it's fast forwarding itself every few seconds or is it just my computer's playback of it? I hope it's not as annoying for you guys to watch as it is for me here. I'll check it out on my phone..


----------



## br549

....


----------



## jcampbell

br549 said:


> The h/o's painting himself. He's using Glidden ceiling paint but I didn't catch what wall primer he's using. The wall primer looks spotty and thin, I tried to show it on camera. It looks better on the original vid, I need to figure out how to upload to youtube in HQ Think it'll flash?
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKRMDfZWDyI


By flash do you mean be able to see where the mud is? All depends on the paint job and prep in between coats. Lighting also.


----------



## jcampbell

jcampbell said:


> By flash do you mean be able to see where the mud is? All depends on the paint job and prep in between coats. Lighting also.


Lid should be fine and hide well.


----------



## br549

I'll guess there won't be anything done in between coats other than waiting (even if I suggest it), and there's either 10 or 11 can lights shining straight down the walls. This is what is probably happening in most of my h/o jobs, I'm just usually gone before they start the "painting". Kind of unnerving to see it for once. 

The finishing looks :thumbup: though :jester:


----------



## moore




----------



## mudslingr

Nice work moore ! :thumbsup:

I miss doing houses side by side. There was a time when the guy I was working for would give me a street name and not a lot #. Once did 40 houses on one street over 52 weeks.


----------



## br549

Looks good Moore, the truck looks a little cleaner than usual. You just have that detailed?:jester:


----------



## jcampbell

moore said:


> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jmKp4H7d3E


Nice work . How many man hrs in the one with the vault?


----------



## Mudshark

moore said:


> DSCN0894.AVI Yogaville - YouTube


 

Always enjoy your Vids Moore. Especially the good tunes you play on that ghetto blaster. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

mudslingr said:


> This guy followed us around the job site for 2 weeks. About 10 seconds after taking this pic a wolf the size of me or larger ripped through chasing a wounded deer right between the truck and the fox. All 3 of us were stunned and didn't move. The fox then took the turkey leg and walked into the bush. Pretty sure Sasquatch was out there too !:yes: Heard some awfully loud snaps in the bush at night.
> 
> Fox looking for drywall work - YouTube


was Sasq carring a case of beer or Marshmellows cause Slim comes up with some funn:blink:y ideas


----------



## moore

jcampbell said:


> Nice work . How many man hrs in the one with the vault?


 I can average 100-120 boards a week. depending.:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> DSCN0894.AVI Yogaville - YouTube



Pink Floyd rocks.
Nice work too Moore.:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr

Here's one I have 99% finished. It's a contractors' house. His plan was to do his dining room in wood but I convinced him to try vinyl when i brought a few pieces with me to show him. He builds very nice houses and now sees a better way of managing his money when building the next one while still giving people a unique look.

The entrance design was something that I didn't plan looks wise. I initially had a 4'x4' sheet with two 4" high half moons cut out of each side to start. Kinda looked like a spider web the contractor's wife said. I put it aside till the next day and then took my Bladerunner at it for 2 random cuts. I then used the cuts for accenting the middle piece. I added the half moon pointy things later to balance it out. The wife is happy now !:thumbsup:

Apparently 100% in stock all the time is not this time. Have to wait 2 weeks for my suppliers' supplier to send some Trim-Tex crown.

And no I didn't do the screws. Well, some, but I'm sure you'll know which ones.


----------



## cazna

Nice man, Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

Sweet job Frank!:thumbsup:


----------



## bmitch

nice work mslinger,with all the flare in this one ,hope you get a chance to get some completion pics.


----------



## chris

http://youtu.be/lGBzBe_gY-Y Real neat wine room.


----------



## bmitch

nice work chris,going to take some deep pockets to stock those wine racks,thats deluxe.


----------



## moore

Your turn Finisher..


----------



## gazman

Looking good Moore :yes:. What is your system now? How are the tools fitting in with what you do?


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Looking good Moore :yes:. What is your system now? How are the tools fitting in with what you do?


 That one was all hand bombed. The blades on my boxes are shot.. I have new box blades on the way... I drove 3 hours last monday looking for blades with no luck.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

moore said:


> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wf7EIHWrF6E
> 
> Your turn Finisher..


Looks gut n tight. How many on your crew?


----------



## boco

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Looks gut n tight. How many on your crew?


 just moore. honey baby does all the painting:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

boco said:


> just moore. honey baby does all the painting:thumbsup:


He's got to have some help. His painter needs a lot. Lol


----------



## moore

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Looks gut n tight. How many on your crew?


 1 on the finish crew. I sub the hanging brightstar ..unless I can find the time to do it myself..sometimes I'll team up with a d/c friend of mine and we'll hang the rock together. The small 30-60 board jobs i'll use Tuco. For the most part I sub to the animals.


It really seems to be picking up here I have 7 homes back to back with lots of renos between..This entire winter has been the the best winter since 2010 One of my g/cs sold 4 homes and is breaking ground for 4 more ,,and 2 of those 4 are already sold. 

I Have 2 big shacks in the spring . I sure hope it keeps up.


----------



## moore

boco said:


> just moore. honey baby does all the painting:thumbsup:


 I don't need no honey baby!!!!:blink:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

moore said:


> 1 on the finish crew. I sub the hanging brightstar ..unless I can find the time to do it myself..sometimes I'll team up with a d/c friend of mine and we'll hang the rock together. The small 30-60 board jobs i'll use Tuco. For the most part I sub to the animals.
> 
> It really seems to be picking up here I have 7 homes back to back with lots of renos between..This entire winter has been the the best winter since 2010 One of my g/cs sold 4 homes and is breaking ground for 4 more ,,and 2 of those 4 are already sold.
> 
> I Have 2 big shacks in the spring . I sure hope it keeps up.


Just you.... WoW. That's one way to control quality. 

Things have been busy around here too. I find myself saying no to Patch work. When I started my business 2010 Most of it was patchwork in foreclosures.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

http://youtu.be/tXbjX27II_M
Test video


----------



## cazna

Mr.Brightstar said:


> http://youtu.be/tXbjX27II_M
> Test video


Looks good on film brightstar.

Just a couple of questions though?? Why did you skim all that?? Is all your drywall work done that way??


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

cazna said:


> Looks good on film brightstar.
> 
> Just a couple of questions though?? Why did you skim all that?? Is all your drywall work done that way??


Home owner asked for smooth & seamless in his man cave. And I delivered it $. The second floor is all Regular tape drywall. First floor gets coves in main areas.


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> Looks good on film brightstar.
> 
> Just a couple of questions though?? Why did you skim all that?? Is all your drywall work done that way??


 Your work looks good on film also Cazna. same as mine! [?]

Thank you Brightstar for showing us your work! :thumbup: lOOKS GREAT MAN! I may have to change my methods!:whistling2:


----------



## mudslingr

Just curious Brightstar. Is that all new drywall, is that all just skimmed and did you use NoCoat ? I ask because at about 45 seconds into the video I see a good wow in the off angle. And again at about 1:45 into the video I see a fairly crooked stand up.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

mudslingr said:


> Just curious Brightstar. Is that all new drywall, is that all just skimmed and did you use NoCoat ? I ask because at about 45 seconds into the video I see a good wow in the off angle. And again at about 1:45 into the video I see a fairly crooked stand up.


Yes it's all new drywall. The house is 90 years old and has been completed gutted. Ther is a couple of angles that had to be cheated.


----------



## gazman

Here is our current job, hope you enjoy it. Cheers Gaz.

http://youtu.be/84o80bJ9DCI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84o80bJ9DCI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> Here is our current job, hope you enjoy it. Cheers Gaz.
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/84o80bJ9DCI


Whats with the screws in the showers, how did it feel spotting all those screws Gazzy,,,,,,,, life is not fair:furious:

That in floor heating is the best, why do you mates need something that good, didn't see any snow in your out door shots


----------



## mudslingr

Nice work gaz ! How in the world do those wall sheets stay up ? 

I'm jealous. You live in a very beautiful area !:thumbup:

Could have used your boat for this one !


----------



## Mudshark

Nice vid gazman and nice to hear your narration. We seldom see bathrooms here without the pre manufactured tub put in first. Is it different there or is that just a custom tub to be finished later?


----------



## gazman

2buckcanuck said:


> Whats with the screws in the showers, how did it feel spotting all those screws Gazzy,,,,,,,, life is not fair:furious:
> 
> That in floor heating is the best, why do you mates need something that good, didn't see any snow in your out door shots


The showers are fully tiled, so the code says that they have to be screwed. My helper coated the screws  except for the ones that were done as a line I did those . I asked him why he was doingthem one at a time and all I got was a blank look.
It May not snow here but it gets cold enough for a heater.


----------



## gazman

Mudshark said:


> Nice vid gazman and nice to hear your narration. We seldom see bathrooms here without the pre manufactured tub put in first. Is it different there or is that just a custom tub to be finished later?


99% of our showers are tiled. A water proof membrane is applied to the board and the floor of the shower area then it is tiled.


----------



## Tim0282

I asked him why he was doing them one at a time and all I got was a blank look.

Did he say 'what screws'? Sometimes you just have to wonder, don't you? Looks real nice. Great video. Thanks for letting us in your world.


----------



## mld

Nice work Gaz! Not sure what to envy more- no screws, long sheets, no ceiling internals, or the abundance of green stuff outside!:yes:


----------



## plugger

Looks nice Gaz!

Just a quick question on the new CSR topcoat thou. Hows it go? I won my first quote today to start monday on the basis that i was the only one using CSR, gave him a spiel about quality yadda yadda yadda and bingo. Got the job! Ive only used ezy-flow but do wanna try that new top! Also do you run a base first coat? I want to avoid that if possible..


----------



## plugger

Just a few pictures of a small reno i done at a mates place which i finished last sunday! Was the first chance i had to get the new tools out to give em a test run. Wasnt really warrented only a living room, bathroom, laundry and kitchen. But couldnt help myself!

p.s the screwholes wasnt me. my friend wanted to feel apart of her renovation so left that upto her!


----------



## keke

plugger said:


> Looks nice Gaz!
> 
> Just a quick question on the new CSR topcoat thou. Hows it go? I won my first quote today to start monday on the basis that i was the only one using CSR, gave him a spiel about quality yadda yadda yadda and bingo. Got the job! Ive only used ezy-flow but do wanna try that new top! Also do you run a base first coat? I want to avoid that if possible..


ultra-top is beautiful-easy sand and no air bubbles
easy-flow is all purpose and harder to sand then topping compound
PS. congrats for your first victory


----------



## gazman

plugger said:


> Looks nice Gaz!
> 
> Just a quick question on the new CSR topcoat thou. Hows it go? I won my first quote today to start monday on the basis that i was the only one using CSR, gave him a spiel about quality yadda yadda yadda and bingo. Got the job! Ive only used ezy-flow but do wanna try that new top! Also do you run a base first coat? I want to avoid that if possible..



The Ultra-Top is a nice product to use :yes:. Goes on great and sands great, the only comment I have is that where your tape is appears darker in colour. It is wierd it is not a shrinkage line just a colour difference. It does NOT show up after paint. 

Give the Easy-Flow for your first two coats and finnish with Ultra, you wont look back. I still use Base for my first coat on bead though. Congrats on your first job out on your own :thumbsup:. Remember take your time and deliver quality, and you wont look back.


----------



## plugger

Cheers fellas! 
Ill still use base on first coat with metal for strengh but other than that i wish to avoid it all together! Looking forward to using this Ultra-Top now, sounds like the muts nuts!


----------



## getplastered

gazman said:


> Here is our current job, hope you enjoy it. Cheers Gaz.
> 
> http://youtu.be/84o80bJ9DCI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84o80bJ9DCI&feature=youtu.be


Gaz, I envy you...no butts, no screws and no snow....

Mid April and we just got another f*ckin blast...

Haven't seen double digit positive temps in 6 months.

Nice work!


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> DSCN1034 - YouTube
> 
> Your turn Finisher..


Just now saw this lol. I will actually be finishing a house in a few months :yes:. Should be about 250 sheets, so not that big. It is my brother's house and he and I are going to do all the finishing.


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> Just now saw this lol. I will actually be finishing a house in a few months :yes:. Should be about 250 sheets, so not that big. It is my brother's house and he and I are going to do all the finishing.


 Why? are your Mexicans not worthy to finish out your brothers home?? Are you guys trying to save money by doing it your self ?:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

thefinisher said:


> Just now saw this lol.* I will actually be finishing* a house in a few months :yes:. Should be about 250 sheets, so not that big. It is my brother's house and he and I are going to do all the finishing.


That made me laugh.
It's almost like you hardly believed it yourself. :jester:


----------



## plugger

So i finished the 2nd story on the first job ive quoted and won. Done abit of a walk thru for you fellas! 

Let the empire begin!


----------



## plugger

....


----------



## gazman

Thanks plugger, those tools come with a learning curve don't they. Whats the go with the chippies hanging the doors already. That sort of thing is only supposed to happen in NZ.


----------



## plugger

A big learning curve indeed! But fun none the less!

Yeh was not too happy about all the bloody doors being in already, pain in the ass! But the builder now wants me to quote for hanging the ground floor (he only works by himself and realised hanging is too much for one man!) So there will be no doors ground floor!


----------



## gazman

Hanging eh. GET A ROUTER. :yes:

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f6/roto-zips-routers-2271/


----------



## plugger

Interesting.. Ive seen em' mentioned abit about this place but wasnt really sure what they do! Can i get a makita cordless one yet? Otherwise becomes a pain in the ass..


----------



## gazman

I have searched high and low (Google) and cant find a cordless Makita. Cordless Dewalt are readily available. I run a corded Makita. :thumbsup:


----------



## plugger

Can it be attached to this?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Makita-1...8495797?pt=AU_Power_Tools&hash=item564d9063b5


----------



## gazman

Nope. That is an oscillating tool not a rotating tool. My Makita spins at 33,000 rpm, so to rig something up by using another tool would be difficult. The only thing you could probably use would be a laminate trimmer.

http://www.sydneytools.com.au/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=163&cat=Laminate+Trimmers


----------



## plugger

Stop being lazy now..

http://wallboardtools.com.au/store/product-range/hand-tools/Saws/Rip Saws/WS-15

:thumbup:


----------



## gazman

Line up 6 window walls and I will give you a head start of 4, and I will still kick your butt. Ready set go.:thumbsup:


----------



## plugger

Who needs machines when i am one! :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

plugger said:


> Who needs machines when i am one! :whistling2:


here's some vids for you plugger, get you to change your "WAYS":whistling2:

Not pushing a brand of router, but the vid shows how one runs with a 1/8" bit (2mm guess), you can get a 1/4" bit to cut out windows and doors. The 1/4" bit (5 mm guessing) travels as fast as you can move your arms:yes:






2nd vid, explains something important if you choose to buy one. He pencil marks where the box is, I never do that (except on ceilings). I always look behind the sheet, and stab a hole with my keyhole saw, where the box is.

The school of drywall I went to (old seasoned vets), taught me you should not need a pencil when drywalling , or need a tape measure to get a drywall count:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman

plugger said:


> So i finished the 2nd story on the first job ive quoted and won. Done abit of a walk thru for you fellas!
> 
> Let the empire begin!
> 
> BournevilleAve - YouTube


Looks good Plugger but what the hell was that noise in the background? .....that wasn't music was it?


----------



## Deezal

My crew runs the rotozip cordless, sometimes hook up a corded one for windows etc. rotozips are nice for me as I have tottally gone away from dewalt tools altogether and they run on Bosch li-on batteries that can be charged in and also make portable my Bosch power centre radio. Makita definately needs cordless router I agree, useing their new regular style cordless screwgun and just love it. Also have a coue of corded ones, just have to watch on insulated/polyed walls as they spin like a mother and can sometimes sink the screw in the board without being tight to the stud, I always go arou d and tap on my walls for this reason and for glued walls also as it helps make a better bond IMO


----------



## plugger

Kiwiman said:


> Looks good Plugger but what the hell was that noise in the background? .....that wasn't music was it?


Just the radio Kiwiman, Triple J, even thou you get some bad songs, id rather that than listern to 5 adds between the next song!

Add free radio station, no commercial propaganda forced on me during the day!:thumbsup:

Btw, that song was by Flume, titled Sintra. Was found on Triple J's unearthed artists website.
(Anyone can upload there own songs, bands etc).
Hes actually a 21yr. old from Sydney who was discovered from the unearthed website last year and already has had 2 No1 hits in the charts.. Pretty amazing eh?


----------



## plugger

2buckcanuck said:


> here's some vids for you plugger, get you to change your "WAYS":whistling2:
> 
> Not pushing a brand of router, but the vid shows how one runs with a 1/8" bit (2mm guess), you can get a 1/4" bit to cut out windows and doors. The 1/4" bit (5 mm guessing) travels as fast as you can move your arms:yes:
> 
> 
> 2nd vid, explains something important if you choose to buy one. He pencil marks where the box is, I never do that (except on ceilings). I always look behind the sheet, and stab a hole with my keyhole saw, where the box is.
> 
> The school of drywall I went to (old seasoned vets), taught me you should not need a pencil when drywalling , or need a tape measure to get a drywall count:thumbup:


Im always open to new ways 2buck. Weather i agree or not is another story, but im always willing to listern!

I could see a cordless one coming in very handy, doorways, windows etc.. But lugging a cord room to room? Seems abit of a pain in the ass..

Also for cutting out elec. switches and the like.. i dont get paid to do the electrical work, ill leave your wires in the wall and the electritions can cut them out..:yes:


----------



## Deezal

You guys must have a different system there. of I left wires in the walls I probably wouldn't get paid for the job at all


----------



## plugger

Slows the hanging right down to a crawl if we are bringing wires out at every light switch etc.. Sometimes we have no choice to bring them thru, but thats a rareity.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Deezal said:


> You guys must have a different system there. of I left wires in the walls I probably wouldn't get paid for the job at all


I think their sparkies put the electrical boxes in after the drywall goes up:blink:

Lets move there Deezal, they have it too easy, no screwing off in the feilds, 3/8" drywall, no butt joints, no lifting top sheet to ceiling,,, they have it too easy:furious:


----------



## gazman

The thing is there are no boxes. The sparkies screw a bracket to the wall. Then after we are finished cut to the inside of the bracket. Then connect the wires to the switch / outlet and screw it to the bracket. Why no boxes? Dont know.


----------



## keke

Gaz don't give them any idea


----------



## keke

2buckcanuck said:


> no screwing off in the feilds, 3/8" drywall, no butt joints, no lifting top sheet to ceiling,,, they have it too easy:furious:


sorry 2buck but we got all of them + some in top


----------



## gazman

Its ok Keke, they wont come out here they could not stand the heat. Just like I could not stand the cold over there.


----------



## gazman

2buckcanuck said:


> I think their sparkies put the electrical boxes in after the drywall goes up:blink:
> 
> Lets move there Deezal, they have it too easy, no screwing off in the feilds, 3/8" drywall, no butt joints, no lifting top sheet to ceiling,,, they have it too easy:furious:



And we make more money, and our dollar is worth more than the US Dollar at the moment. Plus we have a long service leave arraignment that you get paid to take long service even if you are self employed .


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> And we make more money, and our dollar is worth more than the US Dollar at the moment. Plus we have a long service leave arraignment that you get paid to take long service even if you are self employed .


DWT party at Gazman's house:thumbup:

and were never going to leave:whistling2:


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> And we make more money, and our dollar is worth more than the US Dollar at the moment. Plus we have a long service leave arraignment that you get paid to take long service even if you are self employed .


 
What the hell?? Does the government pay you for long service even if your self employed???


----------



## gazman

It is funded by building approvals. So when a builder or an owner builder makes an application part of the fee goes toward the long service leave board.


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> It is funded by building approvals. So when a builder or an owner builder makes an application part of the fee goes toward the long service leave board.


 leave the gate open....I'll be there shortly.


----------



## gazman

2buckcanuck said:


> here's some vids for you plugger, get you to change your "WAYS
> 
> Not pushing a brand of router, but the vid shows how one runs with a 1/8" bit (2mm guess), you can get a 1/4" bit to cut out windows and doors. The 1/4" bit (5 mm guessing) travels as fast as you can move your arms:yes:
> 
> RotoZip DR1 6 Amp Drywall Router - DR01-1100 - YouTube
> 
> 2nd vid, explains something important if you choose to buy one. He pencil marks where the box is, I never do that (except on ceilings). I always look behind the sheet, and stab a hole with my keyhole saw, where the box is.
> 
> The school of drywall I went to (old seasoned vets), taught me you should not need a pencil when drywalling , or need a tape measure to get a drywall count:thumbup:
> 
> cutting electrical switch out off drywall using a router. - YouTube




In the second video he uses a router, but he screws off with a single shot screw gun :lol::lol::lol:.


----------



## Deezal

Jeeze sounds like you guys got it too easy, however that back blocking looks like a bitch though.


----------



## moore

Two of the pickiest painters I know will start this one today... So I'll find out next week what kind of finish I left behind 
Sorry for the chitty vid.. I need a new camera


----------



## mudslingr

Every time I see your almost screwless walls I want to cry. Another nice one moore !:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

mudslingr said:


> Every time I see your almost screwless walls I want to cry. Another nice one moore !:yes: :thumbsup:


Yeah moore, Did that guide i send you help with using less screws or were you already onto it?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> Two of the pickiest painters I know will start this one today... So I'll find out next week what kind of finish I left behind
> Sorry for the chitty vid.. I need a new camera
> 
> 
> DSCN1281sunset - YouTube


That's a lot of work for one guy, high painted ceilings, archways, no-coat, etc......

How much sq ft was that, how many days did that take to do, and most important, how much did you get paid future partner:whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN

moore said:


> Two of the pickiest painters I know will start this one today... So I'll find out next week what kind of finish I left behind
> Sorry for the chitty vid.. I need a new camera
> 
> 
> DSCN1281sunset - YouTube


Ur the man Moore!! Some work in there,Were u all alone doing that?:blink:


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> Yeah moore, Did that guide i send you help with using less screws or were you already onto it?


 Been doing it this way for many years Caz..Thanks again for the guide . I read through It often:yes: With my shirt on..


2buckcanuck said:


> That's a lot of work for one guy, high painted ceilings, archways, no-coat, etc......
> 
> How much sq ft was that, how many days did that take to do, and most important, how much did you get paid future partner:whistling2:


 Right at 10.000 ft...Lots of 54s .
Took me 14 days....Yeah yeah..I know  You would have walked out in 6 days.. The g/c called me when the footers were being dug ,and never asked for a price..My last day there I handed him the bill ..Without even looking at It he said we'll have another one up the street soon..I'll call you when we start framing..
AS far as pay goes.. You tell me 2buck [teach] If It's too high I'll tell ya..If It's too low I'll tell ya. Come on down partner! I need just that! A partner. not a helper. I don't have the time or patience for that .. 



VANMAN said:


> Ur the man Moore!! Some work in there,Were u all alone doing that?:blink:


 1 finisher brother...Me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nick Harmon

*Man Cave by Fresco Harmony*

http://youtu.be/f-VMIz_d0Rs


----------



## gazman

This sux, all of that effort by members gone.:furious:


----------



## mudslingr

Noooooooooooooooo !!


----------



## mudslingr

Let's see if we can get this thread going again. Here's a short walk thru of my friends' trailer job.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Eaixf-Qv3I


----------



## saskataper

http://youtu.be/8nZ33VgZDgw

The duplex I'm in right now. 2100 sqft with no millwork anywhere, all trim-tex around the doors and windows and they are talking about no baseboards as well which would mean going back finishing to the floor once it's in.


----------



## bmitch

saskataper said:


> http://youtu.be/8nZ33VgZDgw
> 
> The duplex I'm in right now. 2100 sqft with no millwork anywhere, all trim-tex around the doors and windows and they are talking about no baseboards as well which would mean going back finishing to the floor once it's in.


 eya ,good luck with that.:whistling2:


----------



## bmitch

be carefull with bottom returns sask. there can be issues.especially with interior walls.


----------



## saskataper

If they do go that way I'm going to use the Trim-Tex super seal L-bead, it's got a rubber gasket that would allow for some movement.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

saskataper said:


> If they do go that way I'm going to use the Trim-Tex super seal L-bead, it's got a rubber gasket that would allow for some movement.


You're a smart man Scott!
This is the bead he's talking about Bernie.
http://www.trim-tex.com/product_catalog.php?cat_display=showproduct&id=154


----------



## Mountain Man

saskataper said:


> http://youtu.be/8nZ33VgZDgw
> 
> The duplex I'm in right now. 2100 sqft with no millwork anywhere, all trim-tex around the doors and windows and they are talking about no baseboards as well which would mean going back finishing to the floor once it's in.


If you have to finish to the floor for no base, try using the tear away L metal. It is probably the easiest way I have figured out for no base and leaves a nice crisp straight edge in the floor!!


----------



## Mountain Man

I guess I was a little late on the reply. Sounds like you got it covered!!


----------



## gazman

2buckcanuck said:


> Instead of posting pics all the time, thought we could dedicate a thread to video tours of our jobs. It might give a better feel to some of the jobs were up against
> 
> This job was 16,000 sq (google says 1490 sq meters), there was over 500 ln ft of 90 bead, 2 boxes of no coat. Up stairs was 9 ft high, down stairs was 10 ft high, high part 20 ft high (front entrance too), and the garage was 13 ft high.
> 
> This was my 1st major job I did after me and 2bjr split. I did a 5,000 sq ft choppy basement before this job, and went straight into this job 2 days before xmas. I had xmas day off, and one snow day, could of finished yesterday, but took daughter driving, blah blah blah so finished up some odds and ends today............ so 21 days...... but !!!!!!!!
> 
> There was no heat 1st day
> drywallers were only done up stairs, did not finish main floor till 29 dec
> then waited 2 days for scrap out guys to arrive, scrap piles were a killer
> had son 2 days, cost me major in repairs:furious:
> training a newb, major time killer (especially on screws), but, he wasn't too bad at finish sanding, slow, but all I had to do was check, so bonus there:thumbsup:
> plus no stilts, got them, just need to repair them, and have not been on them for a while, best introduce yourself to them again at a 8 ft height
> about 8 days I worked by myself.
> Scaffold set ups stolen twice (from other crew next door, they should be dead:furious:
> No 12" box for this job, lots of high shoulders, plus it was in hospital. got it back for garage.
> Plus spray guys invaded me one day, so had to race around and get high work done day before
> 
> And the DWC b1tched I took too long, think I did ok for a old fart, who had to keep jumping hurdles in a 100 yard dash, and worked through the holidays, so what do you guys think
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dF6h4Ft93uc
> 
> Daughter was filming, and sorry for coughing all the time, just got through sanding without a mask, and Mudshark sent me one of his fatties to smoke.......... NOT,:whistling2:



It works here too :thumbup:. (The youtube link is restored)


----------



## Nick Harmon

Working on the second coat swirl. We're using Johnson Tan and accenting with Modern Masters Gold Rush. The two colors work well together. www.frescoharmony.com
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d22U0xf_VIc


----------



## fr8train

though PT said a while back that they don't scrape and sweep.....
He may have already posted this, but...
http://youtu.be/k0qoNhaY-KI?t=3m


----------



## Makitaboy

fr8train said:


> though PT said a while back that they don't scrape and sweep.....
> He may have already posted this, but...
> http://youtu.be/k0qoNhaY-KI?t=3m



Geeeeezzz, wasn't ready for the butt joint at 3:30 :1eye:


----------



## saskataper

This is one of the houses toontown has been helping me on. 7000' of board and a great big vault. Sanding tomorrow and then I can focus on the duplex. 

http://youtu.be/QH-9U60GsV0


----------



## Mountain Man

saskataper said:


> This is one of the houses toontown has been helping me on. 7000' of board and a great big vault. Sanding tomorrow and then I can focus on the duplex.
> 
> http://youtu.be/QH-9U60GsV0


Looks good!! Looks like a sweet run actually! The house I'm skip troweling in Monday was 200 hundred sheets with kerf door jambs, and it was ate up with bullnose. 75% of the light boxes and can lights had to be spun as the hangers butchered then with their routers!! 7 Mexicans hung it in one day and I guess it showed


----------



## moore

Mountain Man said:


> Looks good!! Looks like a sweet run actually! The house I'm skip troweling in Monday was 200 hundred sheets with kerf door jambs, and it was ate up with bullnose. 75% of the light boxes and can lights had to be spun as the hangers butchered then with their routers!! 7 Mexicans hung it in one day and I guess it showed


Let's see a walk through Mountain ..:yes: 7 [guys] 200 boards in a day is kinda sad! I know 4 men crews that can do the same and leave a decent job.


----------



## Mountain Man

moore said:


> Let's see a walk through Mountain ..:yes: 7 [guys] 200 boards in a day is kinda sad! I know 4 men crews that can do the same and leave a decent job.


Ya I need to get a new laptop, the soon to be x wife got off with mine. Or is it possible to upload video off an iPhone? Ya the hanging was also kinda sad and so was I after putting tabs on all the light boxes and cans!! There's hardly any white hangers around here anymore and the contractors and homeowners are getting sick of it! Tuesday I have to go take the MSHA? Class so that I can go do a job at a local mine, they are just feeling us out as its only the lower leval and a hundred sheets, but we gotta hang tape and texture ourselves. No big deal but if they like us and our numbers the upstairs is 1000 sheets+ and damn that's a lot of rock for three guys to hang and turn right around and finish but oh well, job security right?!?


----------



## saskataper

Mountain Man said:


> Ya I need to get a new laptop, the soon to be x wife got off with mine. Or is it possible to upload video off an iPhone? Ya the hanging was also kinda sad and so was I after putting tabs on all the light boxes and cans!! There's hardly any white hangers around here anymore and the contractors and homeowners are getting sick of it! Tuesday I have to go take the MSHA? Class so that I can go do a job at a local mine, they are just feeling us out as its only the lower leval and a hundred sheets, but we gotta hang tape and texture ourselves. No big deal but if they like us and our numbers the upstairs is 1000 sheets+ and damn that's a lot of rock for three guys to hang and turn right around and finish but oh well, job security right?!?


I uploaded that vid with my iPhone just get the youtube capture app its pretty simple.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

saskataper said:


> This is one of the houses toontown has been helping me on. 7000' of board and a great big vault. Sanding tomorrow and then I can focus on the duplex.
> 
> http://youtu.be/QH-9U60GsV0


Toontown looks like a really hard worker, I hope he got no splinters in his "you know what"

How come the mud has a blue/green type tinge to it


----------



## saskataper

I tinted the mud with never miss, just makes it a little easier to see what's been done especially when you have two guys that haven't really worked together. Also it's nice when your power sanding, you can move quicker cause you can see where you've sanded a lot clearer.


----------



## Toontowntaper

2buckcanuck said:


> Toontown looks like a really hard worker, I hope he got no splinters in his "you know what"
> 
> How come the mud has a blue/green type tinge to it


Lol thanks 2buck no splinters just a sliced wrist from my 6" knife. And your jealous aren't you 2buck because tomorrow is planex sanding lol


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Toontowntaper said:


> Lol thanks 2buck no splinters just a sliced wrist from my 6" knife. And your jealous aren't you 2buck because tomorrow is planex sanding lol


Well then...............

Sounds like tomorrows video will be of you actually working, using the planex sander then:yes::whistling2:


----------



## Toontowntaper

Maybe if I can convince Scott to give up his 4th child so I can hold it in my hands. Then there will be video but till then I will follow with sponges and doing angles. But we will record a video just for you. It won't have the sweet music PT has in his, but it will have a really sweet Chinese guy lol


----------



## Mountain Man

Ok I got the YouTube capture app and on monday ill film a walk through before we start texturing and maybe ill throw in a little bit if southwestern skip trowel texturing!! But after seeing the vids on YouTube of "drywallers" and I use the term lightly, I'm not sure I want to give out any of our methods!! Lol but hand texturing with 18" knockdown style knives Is so fast, easy, and highly profitable.


----------



## Tim0282

Mountain Man said:


> Ok I got the YouTube capture app and on monday ill film a walk through before we start texturing and maybe ill throw in a little bit if southwestern skip trowel texturing!! But after seeing the vids on YouTube of "drywallers" and I use the term lightly, I'm not sure I want to give out any of our methods!! Lol but hand texturing with 18" knockdown style knives Is so fast, easy, and highly profitable.


That would make a great video! You must share your skip trowel knowledge!:jester:


----------



## Mountain Man

Ok so I did a walk through of the job I just finished and it's posted on you tube under the title "drywall finish by mountain man" now how do I upload it to DWT??


----------



## mudslingr

Just post the link here.


----------



## Toontowntaper

Very nice job mountain man... To bad for the extra work due to the boarders spinning out all the boxes .... I like the look of the archs again looks great


----------



## moore

Mountain Man said:


> Ok so I did a walk through of the job I just finished and it's posted on you tube under the title "drywall finish by mountain man" now how do I upload it to DWT??


copy the link..then go to the paper clip thingy to paste it on your post. Hurry up!!!


----------



## mudslingr

Looks good ! But someone REALLY needs to have the Rotozip taken away from them.:yes:


----------



## moore

Man ...That's alot of bead! Nice work Mountain man! Looks really nice !

Shoot the hangers!!!:gun_bandana:

You had all that bead to contend with ..plus spinning the boxes?

Shoot the hangers !!:gun_bandana:.......Damn Mexicans!!!:whistling2:


----------



## moore

,,,,


----------



## Mountain Man

moore said:


> hope ya don't mind Mountain ...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ku5EF_l5Lko


Right on thanks!! Aside from the kerf jambs that house was kind of a cracker box. Sorry I didn't get any footage of us texturing! We blew out the texture in 4 1/2 hours.


----------



## Mountain Man

http://youtu.be/Ku5EF_l5Lko 

Ok here it is again, just wanted to make sure I could post it myself! Enjoy and don't be too critical of the texture sample as a 20 year old kid did it!!


----------



## gotmud

Nice work mountain man, thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Mountain Man

gotmud said:


> Nice work mountain man, thanks for sharing with us!


Ya glad I finally got it all figured out on how to post now I just need to figure out how to post pictures off my iPhone!!


----------



## saskataper

Yeah nice job mountain man! Gotta love when they throw in stuff like wrapped windows and Kerf'd doors, it looks simple so it must be easy to do right.


----------



## Mountain Man

saskataper said:


> Yeah nice job mountain man! Gotta love when they throw in stuff like wrapped windows and Kerf'd doors, it looks simple so it must be easy to do right.


Thanks for sure!! Its all simple to do, it's just more work!! Around here almost all window returns are drywall, but they are usually just three way. And the homeowners thought that kerf door jambs would stand up better to wheelchair abuse than wood trim would. Idk I guess time will tell!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Are you a Canadian Mountain man, you have a Canuck accent:thumbup:

Holly, I get home from work, I watch your vid, and I feel twice as tired now. That house is a lot of work with all that bead,,,,,,looks good too:thumbup:

But wheres the video on your on your southwestern skip trowel, I want to see that. All they do around here is knock down, so it would be nice to see something different,,,,,, maybe a "how to" video


----------



## Mountain Man

Now that I know how to upload ill have more videos coming!! And ill do some hand texture videos! Everything I see on YouTube about hand texturing is so far off of how we do it, so so slow, and at that rate no money in it! If I had my choice all I would do is put on bead and hand texture!! That's my gravy!! And idk about the Canuck accent, maybe your rubbing off on me 2buck!!


----------



## gazman

Looking good Mountain Man, love those bull arches. :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

Wow thats a lot of mud on the walls, Its amazing how much you guys use with all the bead and arches and windows and screws etc etc, Looks good though, Thanks for posting.


----------



## moore

7962 Board ft in this one..The batteries died in my camera so the vid was cut short..Shame...There was a dancing stripper in that last bedroom.

I was hoping for a few days off after this one,,but nope! There loading another house tomorrow and a addition too..:blink:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIcxM2Nd5Z8&feature=c4-overview&list=UUXVG9VWFvzcbqCutSnY0nTQ


----------



## Kiwiman

moore said:


> 7962 Board ft in this one..The batteries died in my camera so the vid was cut short..Shame...There was a dancing stripper in that last bedroom.
> 
> I was hoping for a few days off after this one,,but nope! There loading another house tomorrow and a addition too..:blink:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIcxM2Nd5Z8&feature=c4-overview&list=UUXVG9VWFvzcbqCutSnY0nTQ


You're a machine Moore.
What was that music the stripper was dancing to? ......I like it :yes:


----------



## moore

Kiwiman said:


> You're a machine Moore.
> What was that music the stripper was dancing to? ......I like it :yes:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vrmy_Yjc4Ik 

My Sons favorite one Is [ The baddest man alive]


----------



## Mountain Man

Nice job Moore!! Is that vault ceiling skim coated?


----------



## moore

Mountain Man said:


> Nice job Moore!! Is that vault ceiling skim coated?


roll and stomped! All the ceilings were textured In 7 hours by 1 man. starting biggest rooms first. I started at 5:30 by 1:00 that evening all the ceilings were on [except garage] I slept on my side of the bed that night!:yes::yes:

I'm getting too old for this chit!! And I aint that old:blink:


----------



## Mountain Man

moore said:


> roll and stomped! All the ceilings were textured In 7 hours by 1 man. starting biggest rooms first. I started at 5:30 by 1:00 that evening all the ceilings were on [except garage] I slept on my side of the bed that night!:yes::yes:
> 
> I'm getting too old for this chit!! And I aint that old:blink:


Damn!! You are working some long hours!!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

moore said:


> roll and stomped! All the ceilings were textured In 7 hours by 1 man. starting biggest rooms first. I started at 5:30 by 1:00 that evening all the ceilings were on [except garage] I slept on my side of the bed that night!:yes::yes:
> 
> I'm getting too old for this chit!! And I aint that old:blink:


Get a helper , a labor to set up mix prep break down load up clean and sand. You make your $ when your on your tools.


----------



## A smooth finish

Do you do everything by hand Moore. I like how everything its nice and straight and clean.


----------



## keke

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Get a helper , a labor to set up mix prep break down load up clean and sand. You make your $ when your on your tools.


99% of time the helper is helpless :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## bmitch

Mountain Man said:


> Thanks for sure!! Its all simple to do, it's just more work!! Around here almost all window returns are drywall, but they are usually just three way. And the homeowners thought that kerf door jambs would stand up better to wheelchair abuse than wood trim would. Idk I guess time will tell!


 nice work moutain man,thats a massive amount of bead you have to deal with


----------



## chris

nice work guys:thumbsup:. I can finally post :thumbup:


----------



## gazman

Glad you are back Chris. Any chance of a walk through of that old building that you used the fresco harmony?


----------



## chris

Yes. They have an event tomorrow but they arent even close to doneI am real close on my end he just keeps deleting tile and other finishes and puttin it on me to do:blink:... Oh well you gotta love family:thumbsup:


----------



## Toontowntaper

This was a 1.5 million dollar Reno on a cabin my buddy and I worked on with another crew. It was insane what these people wanted in there. The husband is a surgeon and the wife is a stay at home mom. They said they only go to the cabin couple times a year.


----------



## mudslingr

And that's probably just the guest house, right ?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Whose the cheap person that bought the small timmy coffees, they should be extra large

Nice looking house though


----------



## Toontowntaper

mudslingr said:


> And that's probably just the guest house, right ?





2buckcanuck said:


> Whose the cheap person that bought the small timmy coffees, they should be extra large
> 
> Nice looking house though


Yeah it pretty much is the guest house like I said they only go up there a couple times a year. Pretty insane how much detail went into everything. All our miter cuts and finishing was insane. Then the basement ceiling was damaged due to leaking pipes so had to redo that. It was well worth it though they are really happy and will be getting future work from them. They want me to paint their house here in stoon. 

2buck see Reno work turns out looking beautiful if you want to spend the time doing it lol. Just like another Reno I'm doing right now that I mentioned in a previous post. And small cups what did you not see the 2 boxes of muffins and the ten cup box. There was only me and my brother out there yesterday lol plenty to drink for 1 guy since my brother doesn't drink coffee lol


----------



## moore

A smooth finish said:


> Do you do everything by hand Moore. I like how everything its nice and straight and clean.


I use my 7'' and 10'' boxes on the seams.


----------



## A smooth finish

moore said:


> I use my 7'' and 10'' boxes on the seams.


I was going to say I do my smaller jobs by hand and its hard to keep the seems looking straight some times. I'm still learning I guess.


----------



## Philma Crevices

Moore, let me know when you're ready to try out a zook... got an old tapeworm with your name on it


----------



## Mountain Man

Philma Crevices said:


> Moore, let me know when you're ready to try out a zook... got an old tapeworm with your name on it


Get on it Moore!!! Take him up on that offer for sure!! Come all the way over to the dark side!!


----------



## Philma Crevices

Seriously! The dark side is calling :yes:
You can abuse the hell out of this one, I picked it up cheap to screw around tinkering with them. The more ya break it, the more practice I'll get repairing if ya need :thumbup:


----------



## A smooth finish

I will take it I have never used one. I have watched my buddy with it and I wish I had one.


----------



## chris

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=3KraksswyUk. Heres a walkthru of the event center. Sorry about the basement part being dark and the shaky view


----------



## Nick Harmon

Latest Fresco Harmony project in Albuquerque. Covering some heavy textures. http://youtu.be/DGuCm0XMTvw


----------



## Nick Harmon

chris said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=3KraksswyUk. Heres a walkthru of the event center. Sorry about the basement part being dark and the shaky view


Sweet building! Nice work!


----------



## chris

Same to you:thumbsup: I will do a better quality video when things are all put up and totally finished .


----------



## moore

Nick Harmon said:


> Latest Fresco Harmony project in Albuquerque. Covering some heavy textures. http://youtu.be/DGuCm0XMTvw


That's you playing guitar?


It all looks great!!!


----------



## Philma Crevices

Both projects look great! No doubt a video walk through doesn't do justice to how the colors pop on the Fresco. Looking forward to testing the sample i got from ya Nick :yes:

..... your thanks to Smooth didn't slip by me moore 
I can pass it on to ya Smooth, you'll want to get a newer one after learning the basics and what not... then you can tell Moore all about how it totally changed your life with how many hours you save on tape day, grew hair on your chest, and made you a better citizen :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

Philma Crevices said:


> Both projects look great! No doubt a video walk through doesn't do justice to how the colors pop on the Fresco. Looking forward to testing the sample i got from ya Nick :yes:
> 
> ..... your thanks to Smooth didn't slip by me moore
> I can pass it on to ya Smooth, you'll want to get a newer one after learning the basics and what not... then you can tell Moore all about how it totally changed your life with how many hours you save on tape day, grew hair on your chest, and made you a better citizen :thumbsup:


Smooth would have better use for it than me...I DO THANK YOU!!! for the offer !!!:yes:


----------



## mld

Philma Crevices said:


> Both projects look great! No doubt a video walk through doesn't do justice to how the colors pop on the Fresco. Looking forward to testing the sample i got from ya Nick :yes:
> 
> ..... your thanks to Smooth didn't slip by me moore
> I can pass it on to ya Smooth, you'll want to get a newer one after learning the basics and what not... then you can tell Moore all about how it totally changed your life with how many hours you save on tape day, grew hair on your chest, and made you a better citizen :thumbsup:


......and taught you a whole new string of cuss words the first time a thirty foot ceiling tape lets loose and whapps you in the back of the head!:whistling2:


----------



## mudslingr

chris said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=3KraksswyUk. Heres a walkthru of the event center. Sorry about the basement part being dark and the shaky view


I like the interesting buildings you get to work on. Very nice ! :yes:


----------



## Nick Harmon

moore said:


> That's you playing guitar?
> 
> 
> It all looks great!!!


Yes. The music is an original piece by Yours truly. I keep meaning to tell everyone that I'm using iMovie on the iPhone it's kind of pricy (9.99) for the app, but so easy to use. There is also an app for iPad. I find it easiest to edit on which ever device I film on. I do all these right on my phone.


----------



## moore

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIbDQnE5UMo&feature=youtu.be


This is my Dad's job..He pulls out of retirement Every so often. 
I will send this link to my mom's f/b for him to see ..so.. easy on him . He's 67 next month.  A few kind comments on you tube from you guys would really mean A lot from me. 
The only time He even want's to talk about a computer Is when he needs a part for a tool...LOL!! :yes:


----------



## mudslingr

Nothing to complain about there anyway. Looks good ! :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

Are they boxed seams or run by hand Moore, Im thinking thats some sweet looking hand work going on there. I see where you get it from now grasshopper.


----------



## Toontowntaper

You tell him Moore that it looks very nice and if that is by hand he could teach us all a little something. I hope to be taping as good as him still when I reach his age


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

I thought this guy might be chuck Noris Senior. He's from Virginia too. 


http://youtu.be/hNqjZA_esJU


----------



## moore

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I thought this guy might be chuck Noris Senior. He's from Virginia too.
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/hNqjZA_esJU


When he passes on in the next few days :whistling2: I would like to hire his helper!!!!!:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIbDQnE5UMo&feature=youtu.be
> 
> 
> This is my Dad's job..He pulls out of retirement Every so often.
> I will send this link to my mom's f/b for him to see ..so.. easy on him . He's 67 next month.  A few kind comments on you tube from you guys would really mean A lot from me.
> The only time He even want's to talk about a computer Is when he needs a part for a tool...LOL!! :yes:


Your dad tapes better than you do


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIbDQnE5UMo&feature=youtu.be
> 
> 
> This is my Dad's job..He pulls out of retirement Every so often.
> I will send this link to my mom's f/b for him to see ..so.. easy on him . He's 67 next month.  A few kind comments on you tube from you guys would really mean A lot from me.
> The only time He even want's to talk about a computer Is when he needs a part for a tool...LOL!! :yes:



Looks sweet Moore. You come from good stock.


----------



## Nick Harmon

Covering adobe brick... Lath & Structo lite, quick set or hang? 

http://youtu.be/q29zTo1lGqA


----------



## Nick Harmon

Covering adobe brick... Lath & Structo lite, quick set or hang? 

http://youtu.be/q29zTo1lGqA


----------



## moore

Sweet Nick!!! .. Who makes those hawks?:blink: Please tell me. I want to order one tonight!!!!


----------



## Tim0282

moore said:


> Sweet Nick!!! .. Who makes those hawks?:blink: Please tell me. I want to order one tonight!!!!


Yea, I'd like to know, too. Tried to order one a few months back. They told me they don't make them anymore. Hope he has another source.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Tim0282 said:


> Yea, I'd like to know, too. Tried to order one a few months back. They told me they don't make them anymore. Hope he has another source.


A plastic hawk? Hahahaha!!!!


----------



## moore

Mr.Brightstar said:


> A plastic hawk? Hahahaha!!!!


Dura bond has a poor bond to plastic @ metal ..Seems to me you would be the first on board for a easy to clean hawk.:whistling2:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

moore said:


> Dura bond has a poor bond to plastic @ metal ..Seems to me you would be the first on board for a easy to clean hawk.:whistling2:


No thanks. Never had one. I Remember a guy who had one first time it took a 20 ft fall it broke into pices. Lol!!!! Drop a Magnesium 20 feet and its clean.


----------



## moore

Mr.Brightstar said:


> No thanks. Never had one. I Remember a guy who had one first time it took a 20 ft fall it broke into pices. Lol!!!! Drop a Magnesium 20 feet and its clean.


20' up...I try my best not to drop NOTHIN!!!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

moore said:


> 20' up...I try my best not to drop NOTHIN!!!


Watch out for razor sharp trowels falling. If you hear one coming dont dare look up. 

I'll walk one plank at 20 ft. 60 ft ill need two.


----------



## Nick Harmon

moore said:


> Sweet Nick!!! .. Who makes those hawks?:blink: Please tell me. I want to order one tonight!!!!


The Hawk is a marshaltown. I first tried it two years back. They are amazing. It's a composite material that's hard as a rock. Very durable and doesn't shed led on lighter colors. Also very lightweight. You can get them at...
http://www.thepaintstore.com/Marshalltown_Composite_Hawk_p/2166d.htm


----------



## Nick Harmon

Never had one break.


----------



## moore

Nick Harmon said:


> The Hawk is a marshaltown. I first tried it two years back. They are amazing. It's a composite material that's hard as a rock. Very durable and doesn't shed led on lighter colors. Also very lightweight. You can get them at...
> http://www.thepaintstore.com/Marshalltown_Composite_Hawk_p/2166d.htm


Thanks Nick!


----------



## moore

I start this one In a few days ...Very well built home ! This g/c loves the arches.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6B0fAFbIegY&feature=c4-overview&list=UUXVG9VWFvzcbqCutSnY0nTQ


----------



## moore

Tim0282 said:


> Yea, I'd like to know, too. Tried to order one a few months back. They told me they don't make them anymore. Hope he has another source.


This site has the 13x13 and 14x14 ..
http://www.tooldogs.com/13-X-13-Composite-Hawk-DuraSoft-Handle-p/mt-5226d.htm


----------



## mld

I've used the composite hawk for some time and love it. They stay clean and if you bump the corners they don't bend our get mushroomed.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282

In time the magnesium hawks get a sort of crown in them. More like a hump in the middle where the handle is. And the sides where I wipe the trowel gets an indentation. Makes it hard to wipe the trowel clean. Then it is time for a new one. Just thought the composite looked different and I like to try different stuff.


----------



## Kiwiman

Tim0282 said:


> In time the magnesium hawks get a sort of crown in them. More like a hump in the middle where the handle is. And the sides where I wipe the trowel gets an indentation. Makes it hard to wipe the trowel clean. Then it is time for a new one. Just thought the composite looked different and I like to try different stuff.


I take that curve off with a jigsaw, takes too long to file it flat otherwise, it makes it smaller but I like my hawks smaller anyway, in fact I cut about an inch off my hawks from new.


----------



## moore

Kiwiman said:


> I take that curve off with a jigsaw, takes too long to file it flat otherwise, it makes it smaller but I like my hawks smaller anyway, in fact I cut about an inch off my hawks from new.


I try to file mine down every so often before the curve gets too bad..
A welders file to start then a fine file


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

moore said:


> I try to file mine down every so often before the curve gets too bad..
> A welders file to start then a fine file


I have never filed a hawk, trowels yes hawk no.


----------



## moore

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I have never filed a hawk, trowels yes hawk no.


Well that's just sad!....


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

moore said:


> Well that's just sad!....


Wouldn't a trowel slice into a plastic hawk?


----------



## moore

Tim0282 said:


> In time the magnesium hawks get a sort of crown in them. More like a hump in the middle where the handle is. And the sides where I wipe the trowel gets an indentation. Makes it hard to wipe the trowel clean. Then it is time for a new one. Just thought the composite looked different and I like to try different stuff.


The composite hawk is pretty kool ...I just ordered a 13x13 and a 14x14 from the site I posted previously ..


----------



## moore

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Wouldn't a trowel slice into a plastic hawk?


I'll let you know ..


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

moore said:


> I'll let you know ..


Don't drop it.


----------



## moore

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Don't drop it.


I can't !!! The magnet on my stilt stick wont pick it up! LOL!!!


----------



## fr8train

moore said:


> I can't !!! The magnet on my stilt stick wont pick it up! LOL!!!


Glue a magnet to the hawk?


----------



## mld

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Don't drop it.


Don't knock something you haven't tried yet! You might be pleasantly surprised. I've dropped mine on concrete with no damage, and no, trowels do not cut into them. Also they are awesome for plaster and hotmud....and cleanup easier than magnesium.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

mld said:


> Don't knock something you haven't tried yet! You might be pleasantly surprised. I've dropped mine on concrete with no damage, and no, trowels do not cut into them. Also they are awesome for plaster and hotmud....and cleanup easier than magnesium.


I would give it a try. My trowels are razor sharp and i have cut into Aluminum hawks scraping them clean.


----------



## mudslingr

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I would give it a try. My trowels are razor sharp and i have cut into Aluminum hawks scraping them clean.



I've done the same. Sucks when it happens. Have stabbed the edge more than enough times. I hate filing my hawks so I just knock the burr off and keep going. Eventually it wears down anyway.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

mudslingr said:


> I've done the same. Sucks when it happens. Have stabbed the edge more than enough times. I hate filing my hawks so I just knock the burr off and keep going. Eventually it wears down anyway.


That's what I do.


----------



## mudslingr

Quick tour of the Moose job.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yU-JQyZksiQ&feature=share&list=UU-x9paArxn9nKb3zcUjbM-A


----------



## cazna

Cool man, Nice to do something different. Well done.


----------



## Pytlik

mudslingr said:


> Quick tour of the Moose job.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yU-JQyZksiQ&feature=share&list=UU-x9paArxn9nKb3zcUjbM-A


looking really awesome  I have no sound, its a school ?


----------



## gazman

looks great Sir Slingr. That bulletin board is a great idea.


----------



## mudslingr

Pytlik said:


> looking really awesome  I have no sound, its a school ?


It is the hall of our local Moose Legion which is an international organization of men and women dedicated to caring for young and old. 

Not sure why you don't have sound.:blink:


----------



## Nick Harmon

mudslingr said:


> Quick tour of the Moose job.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yU-JQyZksiQ&feature=share&list=UU-x9paArxn9nKb3zcUjbM-A


I have an idea of what you can do with those extra walls.


----------



## saskataper

http://youtu.be/jdPab4OZh2Q

This is my latest project, it's the same layout as the duplex I did a year ago but this time they let me get creative. Haven't counted the bead yet but I'm guessing about 1500-1600 lnft and about 8500 sqft of board. I did have help on this one from another experienced taper who coated most of the bead as I put it up


----------



## 2buckcanuck

saskataper said:


> http://youtu.be/jdPab4OZh2Q
> 
> This is my latest project, it's the same layout as the duplex I did a year ago but this time they let me get creative. Haven't counted the bead yet but I'm guessing about 1500-1600 lnft and about 8500 sqft of board. I did have help on this one from another experienced taper who coated most of the bead as I put it up


I remember you once said, the guy who first trained you to tape, said you didn't have it in you to be a taper,,,,,, you should email him this video:yes:

And I agree, the ceiling bulk heads do look sexxy


----------



## mudslingr

It's good to hear the proud and excited tone in your voice Scott. You should be. Well done !:thumbup:


----------



## fr8train

What is the cutback for the chamfer bead?


----------



## Toontowntaper

That duplex looks amazing Scott. I wish I woulda been able to help so I could learn some tricks from you. There is always future jobs. Very nice job I will have to check it out when I get back I to town.


----------



## gazman

Nice job Saska. Take it to the next level and stand out from the pack.:thumbsup: Well done.


----------



## saskataper

fr8train said:


> What is the cutback for the chamfer bead?


1/2" so just square with the stud. This 350 chamfer is my favourite and I have been using it a lot. 

I really want to start playing with reveals, you can do some pretty cool stuff with them


----------



## gotmud

That's very nice work, you should also post the link in the drywall art thread, did you get all those ideas from the Trim-Tex training class?


----------



## moore

I don't think I'll ever get tired of watching that walk through Sask..
It's hands down sweet! :yes:


----------



## saskataper

gotmud said:


> That's very nice work, you should also post the link in the drywall art thread, did you get all those ideas from the Trim-Tex training class?


The ideas are mine but I learned how to do it at TrimTex


----------



## moore

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4_hNgKT1oE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## chris

Your video is private moore


----------



## moore

OOPS!! :blink:


----------



## gazman

Thats a lot of work for one man Mr Moore. Great job :thumbsup:.


----------



## keke

moore said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4_hNgKT1oE&feature=youtu.be


 feel sorry for you Moore and here's why:such a clean and nicely done job means more work for you with less money but I hope you charge "real" for your work :yes:


----------



## moore

keke said:


> feel sorry for you Moore and here's why:such a clean and nicely done job means more work for you with less money but I hope you charge "real" for your work :yes:


I AM NOT..A lowballer! And everyone knows this.. The only time I half to bid a job Is for the H/Os. The G/Cs know my price before they call and they know D/Cs that will do it for a lot less .


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Thats a lot of work for one man Mr Moore. Great job :thumbsup:.


I got another a few lots down ready in a few weeks..Then this G/C [in the vid] has 2 more coming out the ground. I Hope to stay in this sub division.:thumbsup:


----------



## A smooth finish

How long did that house take you to finish moore


----------



## gotmud

That is great work as usual Moore! 
The fact that you do all that work by yourself is a great inspiration to me, and others I'm sure.


----------



## saskataper

Awesome! I love the ceiling, I think decorative ceilings are the way to go, they really give a wow factor that sets a house apart.


----------



## moore

A smooth finish said:


> How long did that house take you to finish moore


 2 weeks - 14 days on the finish. The hangers took 2 days -3 guys. The last few days I was there so was everyone else ..



gotmud said:


> That is great work as usual Moore!
> The fact that you do all that work by yourself is a great inspiration to me, and others I'm sure.


Thank you gotmud! That means a lot to me.. I wish I still had the love for IT as you.


----------



## Trim-Tex

Excellent work Guys! It is a pleasure to see the care and craftsmanship going into these projects! Just think, some lucky people get to live there and enjoy your talented finishes EVERY DAY!!!!

Trim-Tex is PROUD :thumbup:


----------



## Nick Harmon

Michelle's 3phase project in Fresco Harmony. Final pictures to come. 
http://youtu.be/h6r9-RkSZBQ


----------



## JustMe

saskataper said:


> http://youtu.be/jdPab4OZh2Q
> 
> This is my latest project, it's the same layout as the duplex I did a year ago but this time they let me get creative. Haven't counted the bead yet but I'm guessing about 1500-1600 lnft and about 8500 sqft of board. I did have help on this one from another experienced taper who coated most of the bead as I put it up


If you get a chance, seeing what it looks like after it's all painted up would be interesting.


----------



## customdrywalleric

made a mistake will post another pichttp://mail.aol.com/37966-211/aol-6/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=116640&folder=Inbox&partId=1


----------



## customdrywalleric

oh my wow that's to big


----------



## customdrywalleric

http://mail.aol.com/37966-211/aol-6/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=116643&folder=Inbox&partId=1


----------



## customdrywalleric

now that's a little easier to see sorry guys


----------



## moore

customdrywalleric said:


> now that's a little easier to see sorry guys


not for me....what's AOL? i GOTTA JOIN that site too?


----------



## Tim0282

It sure looks smooth and white to me! :thumbsup:


----------



## saskataper

Here is a tour of the first side of the duplex I finished a while ago.
http://youtu.be/uVgI-flg31o


----------



## gazman

That looks awesome Saska, you should be proud of your achievements.:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

Very nice work Sask.:yes:


----------



## Square Foot

I kept getting distracted by whatever the hell that is on your lens:icon_eek:

Seriously though....very nice work.


----------



## Nick Harmon

Rounding Inside Angles with Fresco Harmony. We are currently 2/3 finished. We've used 44 boxes all purpose Sheetrock brand joint compound, 44 color packs, 10 bags of 90 min quick set, and 10 gal of sealer. This project is 11,000 sq ft. 
http://youtu.be/_w6NTXmIHQA


----------



## moore

Very nice ! Always Impressive Nick! :yes:

BTW....Of All your vids Iv'e seen, you never drop any mud!:blink: How do you do that???lol!!

You started to say / comment about the peg board in the barrel ceiling then it was cut. How did that work out ?

Not to criticize ...But , What keeps those coves from cracking? I see you pre-filled with hot mud . I do the same on a cove then tape with paper and a/p.With 2 coats over that . But Iv'e never rounded off a 90 degree. It would be nice to get a closer look at that corner tool your using .


----------



## Nick Harmon

moore said:


> Very nice ! Always Impressive Nick! :yes:
> 
> BTW....Of All your vids Iv'e seen, you never drop any mud!:blink: How do you do that???lol!!
> 
> You started to say / comment about the peg board in the barrel ceiling then it was cut. How did that work out ?
> 
> Not to criticize ...But , What keeps those coves from cracking? I see you pre-filled with hot mud . I do the same on a cove then tape with paper and a/p.With 2 coats over that . But Iv'e never rounded off a 90 degree. It would be nice to get a closer look at that corner tool your using .


Not dorpping mud i attribite to thousands of sq feet of practice. 
What I said was I didn't agree with the carpenters using peg board on the barrel ceiling. I told them to curve 1/4" drywall but they didn't so I decided to experiment with finishing it as is. We taped it off with fiber tape and used a preliminary coat of quick set. It worked like a charm right up until the sealer coat. We ended up getting hairline cracks on a few of the seams. It was my pleasure pointing it out to the carpenters.
I've never had any trouble with cracking while rounding inside angles with quickset. The additional Fresco Harmony coats adhere right to it. This is the third project I've used this technique on. I'll post a photo of the rubber tool I used although I can't believe you haven't seen one. Great questions!


----------



## Nick Harmon

Rubber tool I've used for rounding inside angles.


----------



## Mountain Man

Nick Harmon said:


> Rubber tool I've used for rounding inside angles.


We call that a Japanese dildo


----------



## Nick Harmon

Mountain Man said:


> We call that a Japanese dildo


Is that DWT appropriate?


----------



## Kiwiman

:laughing:...........sorry for laughing but it was funny


----------



## moore

Nick Harmon said:


> Rubber tool I've used for rounding inside angles.


A bat wing.:thumbup:


----------



## Philma Crevices

I used to use a rubber dealy that looked almost like a garbage disposal drain block or hockey puck, things were sweet, but I can't find them anymore


----------



## Zendik

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=127_1312842614

Ha!


----------



## mudslingr

That could have been one hell of a mess. Was that your job site ?


----------



## Zendik

mudslingr said:


> That could have been one hell of a mess. Was that your job site ?


Yep, just the drywall end of it though...


----------



## Zendik

Excuse my language...
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=f06_1359077736


----------



## fr8train

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrOPV_knnL4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## mudslingr

Is that a house fr8 ?


----------



## fr8train

mudslingr said:


> Is that a house fr8 ?


Yup, 500 sheet addition :blink:

The hvac guys have been there for 6 or 8 months...


----------



## fr8train

Here's a panoramic shot of the utility room.


----------



## moore

How big is the Existing home 5-7000 sf?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

fr8train said:


> Here's a panoramic shot of the utility room.
> 
> View attachment 8642


You didn't tell um' there are 2 geothermals, 36 zones and a gas boiler for back-up. Oh yea 100 gal hot water heater and 8 months to install the mechanicals:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## fr8train

190 gallon hot water heater. Original house isn't that big, rancher. 150 sheets maybe a little more. Didn't poke around in there, it's occupied.


----------



## moore

That's a big add on to a breeder home.. Triplets ?? or they just Rich?


----------



## fr8train

Going with rich!


----------



## moore

fr8train said:


> Going with rich!


I'll see ya Monday ...5:30?:whistling2:


----------



## fr8train

moore said:


> I'll see ya Monday ...5:30?:whistling2:


You're late!


----------



## moore

,,,,,


----------



## Nick Harmon

Video my marketing guy put together when we did his living room. Good shots of covering aggressive textures. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBsxlhp26X4&sns=em


----------



## gazman

Here is one of our current job.

http://youtu.be/GNGU6SXAGm0


----------



## Tim0282

Nice clean work!


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> Here is one of our current job.
> 
> http://youtu.be/GNGU6SXAGm0


Best mitre box on the planet .....Definitely :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> Here is one of our current job.
> 
> http://youtu.be/GNGU6SXAGm0


I agree, box work looks sweet:thumbup:

So that movie star in your video, is that Mel Gibsons younger brother


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Here is one of our current job.
> 
> http://youtu.be/GNGU6SXAGm0


 
 No top angles!!! :furious: ......:jester:


Like that bucket hanger tho!!:thumbup: 

Nice @ Neat as usual Gaz!:yes:


----------



## Tim0282

Hey 2Buck, did you hear him say your name right at the end?? You are a movie star, too!


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> No top angles!!! :furious: ......:jester:



Yep, but we have to do the cornice. That house took me about 3 hours to cut the cornice. And it will take two of us about 5 hours to install and finish.


----------



## Zendik

Several years ago...
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=f00_1326890229


----------



## moore

Zendik said:


> Several years ago...
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=f00_1326890229


One more red bull Zendik.. and that entire vid would have been a blur!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Nick Harmon

Patch, patch, tile, wall. Very nice sir.


----------



## moore

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7IYfVZ-Q5Q&feature=youtu.be

I'll have a few more sunsets coming up ..:yes: 

All the 48s were USG with high shoulders ....The 54s were certainteed ..Perfectly fine , But I did put a stop on the L/W boards a few months a go so that's a plus! The supplies stopped pushing the L/W so I guess I wasn't the only one bitchin.. I walked through lowe's this morning to get some sanding pads ,,they had the L/W stacked to the rafters, Idiots!


----------



## JustMe

Looks really good, moore.


----------



## moore

Thank you JM!


----------



## moore

This guy just called me...I looked at this home a year ago ..
He's been working on it for 8 years...He said It's here for you whenever your ready! And the heat Is on and pumping cause I know you'll need that. :blink:....oh ..And I've got the scaffold all set up for you nice and safe...so no need to bring yours.  I couldn't believe what he was telling me..!! Then he says ..You take care of me when It suits you .I know you stay busy ..Take care of your g/cs ,and work on mine when you have the time......He's a commercial mason..But I vote him as the greatest H/O EVER!!!:thumbup:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiFaVXJXW70


----------



## fr8train

That's a LOT of cast iron pans! Going to be a sweet looking place when it's done!


----------



## moore

fr8train said:


> That's a LOT of cast iron pans! Going to be a sweet looking place when it's done!


You should see the wine cellar ..all stone with a barrel ceiling.


----------



## cazna

moore said:


> You should see the wine cellar ..all stone with a barrel ceiling.


I want to come over and do that one with you, Nice place, Sweet looking stream below, Oh hang on, bears, snakes, wolves, I think I will stay home


----------



## Makitaboy

moore said:


> He's a commercial mason..But I vote him as the greatest H/O EVER!!!:thumbup:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiFaVXJXW70


I think all trowel trade guys have a light-hearted, help anyone they can attitude. I find the masons I've worked with are really nice like that, guess you have to be when your slinging mud all day, hahaha


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> I want to come over and do that one with you, Nice place, Sweet looking stream below, Oh hang on, bears, snakes, wolves, I think I will stay home


I would never turn down good help!!!! :thumbsup: 


That little river cazna Is the Slate river. The only river In the US that starts and ends in the same County . It starts in toga [Buckingham VA ] then pours into the James river at Bremo bluff [ Buckingham Va.] 
The closer the slate gets to the James the deeper it gets and the better the fishing.. Famous for it's black bass. And for some reason ...It's the coldest damn river Iv'e ever stepped into.. even in the summer..:blink:


----------



## moore

Makitaboy said:


> I think all trowel trade guys have a light-hearted, help anyone they can attitude. I find the masons I've worked with are really nice like that, guess you have to be when your slinging mud all day, hahaha


Yes..!!!.A brick smith or stone mason know the pains of cold! :notworthy:


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> I want to come over and do that one with you


I'll pick you up at RIA!


----------



## mudslingr

I love the stone work. That's gonna look real nice when you're done with it moore !:yes:


----------



## Nick Harmon

moore said:


> I would never turn down good help!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> That little river cazna Is the Slate river. The only river In the US that starts and ends in the same County . It starts in toga [Buckingham VA ] then pours into the James river at Bremo bluff [ Buckingham Va.]
> The closer the slate gets to the James the deeper it gets and the better the fishing.. Famous for it's black bass. And for some reason ...It's the coldest damn river Iv'e ever stepped into.. even in the summer..:blink:


That sounds amazing.


----------



## bmitch

not only does it sound like a good project to be a part of ,it also looks like a good job to mooreize.


----------



## moore

b said:


> not only does it sound like a good project to be a part of ,it also looks like a good job to mooreize.


mooreize.....I like that ! :thumbup:


----------



## Tim0282

Moore, from your videos, it looks like you railroad your ceilings. Do you? And if you do, why? By the way, nice work!


----------



## moore

Tim0282 said:


> Moore, from your videos, it looks like you railroad your ceilings. Do you? And if you do, why? By the way, nice work!


NO!! No rail roads or stand ups ! [I hate stand ups!] Sometimes a hanger will railroad a hallway ceiling that causes me to crawl up in the attic to reinforce the seam...

What's your thought's on the l/w boards Tim?


----------



## Tim0282

moore said:


> NO!! No rail roads or stand ups ! [I hate stand ups!] Sometimes a hanger will railroad a hallway ceiling that causes me to crawl up in the attic to reinforce the seam...:furious: I Frown down on railroading Tim.
> 
> What's your thought's on the l/w boards Tim?


It just looked like the ceilings were. And I would have been shocked.  Couldn't imagine would let your hangers do that. 
I like some brands of the light weight rock. Some are really bad. Have you had issues with it?


----------



## moore

Tim0282 said:


> It just looked like the ceilings were. And I would have been shocked.  Couldn't imagine would let your hangers do that.
> I like some brands of the light weight rock. Some are really bad. Have you had issues with it?


I don't like railroading I ask the hangers to not do it! Hanging a house with l/w board is like hanging a home with thin sheets of cardboard It's weak! ..It's trash IMO! L/W board on metal stud work may work ,,but on wood ..I't won't!


----------



## Tim0282

What brands have you used?


----------



## moore

Tim0282 said:


> What brands have you used?


USG and N/G ...I don't care for either one ! I much prefer regular board!


----------



## Tim0282

We can't buy the old regular board in Iowa. All of the supply houses carry only light weight. The box stores are the same, only L/W. I have found the regular board is much softer. The L/W is more crisp and cuts and breaks cleaner. I have taken L/W and regular and cut two foot pieces and put them on 2X4's and stood on both. The regular will go right to the floor and the L/W will hold my weight. So, I have had no issues with it. We have had the 1/2 ceiling board for ten years or so. And since we have no choice.... Even 54" is L/W.


----------



## moore

Tim0282 said:


> We can't buy the old regular board in Iowa. All of the supply houses carry only light weight. The box stores are the same, only L/W. I have found the regular board is much softer. The L/W is more crisp and cuts and breaks cleaner. I have taken L/W and regular and cut two foot pieces and put them on 2X4's and stood on both. The regular will go right to the floor and the L/W will hold my weight. So, I have had no issues with it. We have had the 1/2 ceiling board for ten years or so. And since we have no choice.... Even 54" is L/W.


the recess /bevel is strong..but the field is weak!.... I don't care for it Tim!
I can still get regular board here ..It's just a wait.


----------



## moore

I take that back Tim..In post 905 They did rail road the first two runs in the garage cause the trusses changed direction.


----------



## mudslingr

Another simple 11,000sq. Major humidity and heating issues. Attempting to tape the garage this weekend after it's sealed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAHsrEjx3Aw&feature=c4-overview&list=UU-x9paArxn9nKb3zcUjbM-A


----------



## moore

mudslingr said:


> Another simple 11,000sq. Major humidity and heating issues. Attempting to tape the garage this weekend after it's sealed.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAHsrEjx3Aw&feature=c4-overview&list=UU-x9paArxn9nKb3zcUjbM-A


.....And I thought my garages were cold! Looks like your boxing your seams now instead of troweling Slingr? How do like those blue tools?


----------



## mudslingr

I go back and forth on the boxes and trowels moore. But I prefer hawk and trowel all the way ! Have to keep things changing to stay sane. I have run and now again run all tools as my mood changes.


----------



## mudslingr

Here's one I'm just starting.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZiL6KL-atk&list=UU-x9paArxn9nKb3zcUjbM-A&feature=share


----------



## fr8train

ummmm, how do you do the angles and the beads on those barrels? Maybe I'm just brainfarting here.


----------



## mudslingr

Long runs on the bottom of the barrel in the kitchen will get some NC since it's an off angle. Short ones get arch 90. Some more NC at the ceiling too. The top inside of the barrel will get some vinyl arch "L" and some arch 90º on the outside.
The barrel in the entrance will get the paper tape and bat knife treatment. No lines.

Also trying to figure out how to meet a niche bead with a 90. Looks like the niche base adapters might work.


----------



## Toontowntaper

Mudslingr that looks like some fun there and can't wait to see it finished brother


----------



## fr8train

Seeing it in the pic, I guess you can get bead on it. In the vid, the barrel looked more round, like it would be a pain.


----------



## bmitch

that really is an interesting design.looking forward to seeing this all finished up frank.


----------



## D A Drywall

Slingr you must have a great Trim-tex supplier up there. My supplier quit stocking mud set 90 after selling me applicator head and roller. Thanks for sharing the progressive pics.


----------



## Nick Harmon

Hanging looks great. I'm curious how you bid something like this or more complicated designs? What is the return on investment? Time and material cost vs price? All these designs vary so greatly. Also how do you sell? Do you have a portfolio or do you get with the architect or builder? Looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## moore

mudslingr said:


> Here's one I'm just starting.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZiL6KL-atk&list=UU-x9paArxn9nKb3zcUjbM-A&feature=share


You still a lone taper Sir Slingr?


----------



## mudslingr

D A Drywall said:


> Slingr you must have a great Trim-tex supplier up there. My supplier quit stocking mud set 90 after selling me applicator head and roller. Thanks for sharing the progressive pics.


My supplier carries a lot except for niche bead,detailed bead,chamfered bead,EZ tray,arch L and a couple other things. Kinda sucks when it takes 2 weeks to get niche bead and 3 weeks for the adapters.

Seems I'm the only one around here who uses the nicer stuff. The supplier had finally come to see me on a job and find out what I do with this stuff. I think I gained a little respect. Not much, but just a little !



Nick Harmon said:


> Hanging looks great. I'm curious how you bid something like this or more complicated designs? What is the return on investment? Time and material cost vs price? All these designs vary so greatly. Also how do you sell? Do you have a portfolio or do you get with the architect or builder? Looking forward to seeing the results.


I did not hang this one. I believe the h/o designed this one and he and his buddies actually did a pretty good job except for a few unnecessary T joints and some 10 or so butchered pots. And some gaps but nothing major.

The barrels were a last minute thing I'm told. I think it will look real good. Not anything I've seen before. He wanted something different and that's what he came up with. As far as his time and material goes, who cares because HE likes it and it looks good. Myself, I'm not a framer and wouldn't even attempt that.

Pricing the taping on the fancy stuff isn't all that difficult anymore. After awhile you learn approximately how long something takes you to do and price it hourly into the total as an extra. The h/o showed me the barrels the day before I started. I was surprised to see it of course. Before I said anything he placed a wad in my hand. I looked at it and said " Thanks ! No problem ! "

The builders I do work for are the greatest. All easy going guys who love their jobs. They let me loose and leave me alone when it comes to drywall. I don't have any say in what they build and I really don't care. In the end they're all the same.



moore said:


> You still a lone taper Sir Slingr?


If I want to keep any friends. It's the only way for me. I don't mind some company for a bit but that's why I have satellite radio !

But my kid turns 16 this summer and he'll be getting some heavy duty training. His hands should be big enough to hold a pan by then.


----------



## moore

moore said:


> You should see the wine cellar ..all stone with a barrel ceiling.





cazna said:


> I want to come over and do that one with you, Nice place, Sweet looking stream below, Oh hang on, bears, snakes, wolves, I think I will stay home





mudslingr said:


> I love the stone work. That's gonna look real nice when you're done with it moore !:yes:





b said:


> not only does it sound like a good project to be a part of ,it also looks like a good job to mooreize.


It has some some pretty cool stuff In It. The old mason Is a pleasure to work for..The hangers started today..The garage door was put in yesterday. He said I want this house good and tight for you . The heat pump has been on long before he loaded the sheetrock.


----------



## icerock drywall

moore said:


> It has some some pretty cool stuff In It. The old mason Is a pleasure to work for..The hangers started today..The garage door was put in yesterday. He said I want this house good and tight for you . The heat pump has been on long before he loaded the sheetrock.


Now that rocks:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

icerock drywall said:


> Now that rocks:thumbsup:


I told him to lock the door on that wine cellar before I get started on the Taping ...:laughing:


----------



## mudslingr

That mason definitely does very nice work.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## moore

mudslingr said:


> That mason definitely does very nice work.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


I want to be there to see him cut the hole for the fire place .

He's doing his own venetian plaster in one room. [the river room] He's tossed up over the colour.....I printed out a colour series from Fresco Harmony for him tonight..I'll hand It to him tomorrow ..Who knows ? Maybe Nick will help this project out .


----------



## Nick Harmon

moore said:


> I want to be there to see him cut the hole for the fire place .
> 
> He's doing his own venetian plaster in one room. [the river room] He's tossed up over the colour.....I printed out a colour series from Fresco Harmony for him tonight..I'll hand It to him tomorrow ..Who knows ? Maybe Nick will help this project out .


The actual color charts are much more accurate. I'll send you a couple. Nothing sells it like nice big samples though. Anything I can do to help. Great project!


----------



## Nick Harmon

Final shots of the project with the rounded inside angles. I made this video more for the contractor as a thank you but is shows the Fresco Harmony nicely. We had to do quite a bit of patchwork due to a leaky roof. I've started using a go pro camera (at the end). Really like it. Getting videos of a space when I go back for patchwork is a nice way to get the good after shots. 
http://youtu.be/oMVE3Fe8Tzg


----------



## gazman

Here is a quick one of our current job we started today. I will do a complete walk through when we are done.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5Qavr8zqB8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## keke

gazman said:


> Here is a quick one of our current job we started today. I will do a complete walk through when we are done.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5Qavr8zqB8&feature=youtu.be


the way you hanged made me think that's not cornice there 
am i right ?


----------



## A smooth finish

gazman said:


> Here is a quick one of our current job we started today. I will do a complete walk through when we are done.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5Qavr8zqB8&feature=youtu.be


Man I want to come work with you that area looks awesome.


----------



## chris

A smooth finish said:


> Man I want to come work with you that area looks awesome.


 Me too:thumbsup: Anytime you need help..


----------



## gazman

keke said:


> the way you hanged made me think that's not cornice there
> am i right ?


Spot on Keke. No Cornice, square set throughout.


----------



## gazman

Yes it is a nice area. If you are interested google Tawonga Victoria.. We are only a plane flight away.


----------



## thefinisher

Yalls houses should come out much better with the steel framing and hardly any butt joint. Not to mention almost no screws to spot.


----------



## D A Drywall

Gaz I just can't get over the length of those sheets. Would love to see a vid of you hanging that stuff. Are the roof trusses metal as well?


----------



## gazman

D A Drywall said:


> Gaz I just can't get over the length of those sheets. Would love to see a vid of you hanging that stuff. Are the roof trusses metal as well?



Here is a video I posted nearly two years ago hanging a 20 foot ceiling sheet. The trusses are metal as well. I will take some pics tomorrow.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rXeLD709Lk


----------



## gazman

D A Drywall said:


> Gaz I just can't get over the length of those sheets. Would love to see a vid of you hanging that stuff. Are the roof trusses metal as well?


Here are a few pics of the steel trusses.


----------



## moore

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJ7WulUmp7o&feature=youtu.be 


There's a boat garage in the basement Gaz! I ain't even put a piece of tape on It yet 

In fact This is the second home I've done In this division with a boat garage in the basement.


----------



## gazman

Looks good Moore. Boat house hey, not to shabby at all.


----------



## gazman

Here is a walk through of the one I posted last week. We started running tape today. Enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ic1RozYeA1o&feature=youtu.be


----------



## D A Drywall

Very nice clean work Gaz. Now after final sand are you off to the next one or will you paint as well?


----------



## gazman

Off to the next one DA, I suck at painting.


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Here is a walk through of the one I posted last week. We started running tape today. Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ic1RozYeA1o&feature=youtu.be


That's a straight 8 to die for Gaz...If that were here The ceilings would be riddled with can lights and the walls would look like Swiss cheese due to the boxes. 

It would have been nice if the stone mason left a measure for you to slide your rock behind that stone...Then he could just dry mortar that corner. 

Neat and clean work as always Gaz! I love those benches! Throw me a link on em... PLEASE!!!


----------



## mudslingr

One floor and wide open. Gotta love it !:thumbsup:

How's about stepping outside and show us a little more of that awesome landscape gaz ? I haven't seen sunshine in awhile.


----------



## gazman

mudslingr said:


> One floor and wide open. Gotta love it !:thumbsup:
> 
> How's about stepping outside and show us a little more of that awesome landscape gaz ? I haven't seen sunshine in awhile.


I will take a quick video tomorrow. :yes:


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> It would have been nice if the stone mason left a measure for you to slide your rock behind that stone...Then he could just dry mortar that corner.
> 
> Neat and clean work as always Gaz! I love those benches! Throw me a link on em... PLEASE!!!



You are spot on there Moore, dumb stone mason.

I am a bit confused with your request for a link to those benches. The ladders are made by Bailey. Here is the link.
http://baileyladders.com.au/products-2012/bxs-aluminium-135kg

The timber top stools are home made. I used some LVL timber, and welded the legs up out of some inch x inch SHS. If they are what you mean I can take some close up pics tomorrow. Just let me know.


----------



## gazman

mudslingr said:


> One floor and wide open. Gotta love it !:thumbsup:
> 
> How's about stepping outside and show us a little more of that awesome landscape gaz ? I haven't seen sunshine in awhile.


Here are a few snaps to keep you going. I will upload a video later.


----------



## cazna

Nice gaz, Reminds me of some parts of nz, All is not lost for Australia, It actually does have nice scenery and green landscapes. I have been to Melbourne, Sydney,brisbane goldcoast Ok places but a bit bla as far as landscapes go. It looks like you have the best spot I have seen so far.


----------



## gazman

As promised Sir Slingr. A quick video from the outside dining area. That mountain is Mt Bogong 1986m (it is the highest mountain in the state). Australia is one of the flattest continents on earth. Compared to what some of you blokes have I suppose that is barley even a foot hill.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyA92Tot7_Y&feature=youtu.be


----------



## mudslingr

Thank you gaz ! That's beautiful ! I plan to see it in person one day. Can't wait.:thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train

I hear some Hootie playing in the background, haven't heard that song in a while!


----------



## gazman

The only radio station that I could get plays the golden oldies.  Just like me.


----------



## D A Drywall

Very nice Gaz. Just love those mountains in the back ground. Around here a farmer would be in big trouble if his cows were on the road. Late one evening six months ago a young lad hit a cow on the road with a pick up truck. The kid was ok but truck was finished. The farmer asked the cop who was going to pay for his cow? The cop said don't worry about it: If the kid gets a good lawyer he will own your farm.


----------



## moore

D A Drywall said:


> Very nice Gaz. Just love those mountains in the back ground. Around here a farmer would be in big trouble if his cows were on the road. Late one evening six months ago a young lad hit a cow on the road with a pick up truck. The kid was ok but truck was finished. The farmer asked the cop who was going to pay for his cow? The cop said don't worry about it: If the kid gets a good lawyer he will own your farm.


yep .. that's America ! Let's stick it up the farmers ass one more time!


----------



## moore

.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOfkpu6749w


----------



## gazman

Same deal over here DA. Those are dairy cattle and cross the road every morning and afternoon for milking. The farmer has flashing lights set up as a warning and escorts them across.


----------



## gazman

mudslingr said:


> Thank you gaz ! That's beautiful ! I plan to see it in person one day. Can't wait.:thumbsup:


I look forward to catching up with you when you get here. :thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN

D A Drywall said:


> Very nice Gaz. Just love those mountains in the back ground. Around here a farmer would be in big trouble if his cows were on the road. Late one evening six months ago a young lad hit a cow on the road with a pick up truck. The kid was ok but truck was finished. The farmer asked the cop who was going to pay for his cow? The cop said don't worry about it: If the kid gets a good lawyer he will own your farm.


Over here if we hit a cow/sheep we have 2 pay the farmer!!!:blink:
At least with a sheep u get a shag out of it!!!:jester:


----------



## gazman

Just out of curiosity, how many man hours do you blokes think that the job I did the walk through should have taken to hang and finish? It was 3885 square feet of floor area, and 11600 feet of board. Nine foot ceilings , two blokes, auto tools.
Thanks in advance Gaz.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

gazman said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many man hours do you blokes think that the job I did the walk through should have taken to hang and finish? It was 3885 square feet of floor area, and 11600 feet of board. Nine foot ceilings , two blokes, auto tools.
> Thanks in advance Gaz.


2 to 2.5 week area gaz no stress of course..


----------



## moore

Bazooka-Joe said:


> 2 to 2.5 week area gaz no stress of course..


You must be one slow hanger Joe! :whistling2:


----------



## JustMe

gazman said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many man hours do you blokes think that the job I did the walk through should have taken to hang and finish? It was 3885 square feet of floor area, and 11600 feet of board. Nine foot ceilings , two blokes, auto tools.
> Thanks in advance Gaz.


Depends some on what you're getting paid, Gaz. If you're getting paid well for your work, then it can take longer than if you have to go like stupid just to make enough to pay the bills.


----------



## moore

The way you hang a house Gaz I could finish out The one your speaking of by hand and flat box In 9 long days ,and walk away pleased with myself . That's 1 man.


----------



## moore

JustMe said:


> go like stupid just to make enough to pay the bills.


Week in and week out!!!!! Had a man tell me today...Look moore I Just don't have It! I said I wish to hell you had told me that before I started!
Cause I wouldn't have!!! Just look at me man...Do I look like I HAVE IT!

Sorry ass mother ****er!!


----------



## Tim0282

I have six guys hanging for me. They would hang it in one day. I have two guys finishing with me. We would finish it in four. Four coats, one a day. Eight hour days.


----------



## chris

Depends what crew of hangers. I have a big blow and go crew and a couple 2 and 3 man crews. The hanging on your job looks like it was the smaller crews taking their time doing clean work. That job would take a good 4 days for the 2 man crew, maybe a day less with a third guy. The blow and go crew might get it done in a day but I would be scared to see it if they were( we have alot more wall cutouts and they would be raped) Me and my partner would just tape it the 1rst day. 2nd day hang all bead and coat everything 3rd day coat everything 4th day go thru butts , pump angles and any other touch up.We would start texture after that but if smooth, coat it all again. 5 days plus a good sanding ( 1/2 day) so the total would be 8 or 9 days, maybe quicker with a bigger crew of hangers but the taping times remain the same


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moore said:


> You must be one slow hanger Joe! :whistling2:


thats hang and fininish I donèt work weekends Moe, but no I m not the fastest boarder, for that amount I still think is roundabout 

I do 3 on butts and 3 on bead and Tex d, i am not sure if I believe you can swing faster than that, place needs to dry I don;t load after tape i do the next day 9 hour days that s all
oh and mint board no hack

Reread your post and mine, mine says no stress meaning no long days and no weekends

you turned Mexican on me thats what I am thinking


----------



## moore

Bazooka-Joe said:


> thats hang and fininish I donèt work weekends Moe, but no I m not the fastest boarder, for that amount I still think is roundabout
> 
> I do 3 on butts and 3 on bead and Tex d, i am not sure if I believe you can swing faster than that, place needs to dry I don;t load after tape i do the next day


Same here Joe...Each coat needs cure time.. You for sure can swing the tacos faster than me !!!!! I don't doubt that!


----------



## mudslingr

Bazooka-Joe said:


> thats hang and fininish I donèt work weekends Moe, but no I m not the fastest boarder, for that amount I still think is roundabout
> 
> I do 3 on butts and 3 on bead and Tex d, i am not sure if I believe you can swing faster than that, place needs to dry I don;t load after tape i do the next day 9 hour days that s all
> oh and mint board no hack


Gee BJ ! I think that's the most pleasant and readable post you may have ever made.:jester:
And a very good response !:thumbup:


----------



## keke

gazman said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many man hours do you blokes think that the job I did the walk through should have taken to hang and finish? It was 3885 square feet of floor area, and 11600 feet of board. Nine foot ceilings , two blokes, auto tools.
> Thanks in advance Gaz.


I will say: 
2 days hang and furring channel (8 hrs)
1 day taping and 1 coat for beads (8 hrs)
1 day second coat (8hrs)
1 day topping (8 hrs)
1 day sanding (4hrs)
+ 1 day for everything else

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

mudslingr said:


> Gee BJ ! I think that's the most pleasant and readable post you may have ever made.:jester:
> And a very good response !:thumbup:


Hey whatcha saying, i have called a few peeps on here the man and aplauded at nice work photos vids etc. see I think yer looking to winde me up


----------



## mudslingr

A little !


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

we all are better at something than the next guy MOe, like you and 2 burrito Half to be the fastest burrito makers out there,

Ya know maybe buritto slinger is a better name for mud whats his name......

I will take Taco Trophy..


----------



## Zendik

Walked into this job to replace the previous foreman who fell hopelessly behind. I had 6 weeks to finish the framing, I'll be done next Tuesday - 3 weeks and two days...

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=36e_1394161279


----------



## D A Drywall

Wow Zendik. You really had a job to do on that one. Nice to see inside the world of commercial. Comes with its own set of challenges different than residential. Are you hanging the board as well?


----------



## Philma Crevices

Good job pulling that one out of the grave :thumbsup: Are you new with the company? Sounds like they had a lot of play in the budget


----------



## moore

Zendik said:


> Walked into this job to replace the previous foreman who fell hopelessly behind. I had 6 weeks to finish the framing, I'll be done next Tuesday - 3 weeks and two days...
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=36e_1394161279


I love It When the REAL pros walk In and straighten out the bull**** left behind.! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moore said:


> I love It When the REAL pros walk In and straighten out the bull**** left behind.! :thumbsup:


had to walk from a coupla sites due to the foreman not knowing shyte, sad to say they were pissed I made more than them,

as the sad days of a frozen shack blown out angles, Finally to realize the dwc is not as experience as he thinks he is:blink:


----------



## moore

Bazooka-Joe said:


> had to walk from a coupla sites due to the foreman not knowing shyte, sad to say they were pissed I made more than them,
> 
> as the sad days of a frozen shack blown out angles, Finally to realize the dwc is not as experience as he thinks he is:blink:


I need you down here Joe! I can't promise you great money ..But I can pay Good money at a steady pace ! And with you at my side!!! We can double the the tacos BABY!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Nick Harmon

Probably time for another video. I apologize for some of my past videos suddenly disappearing. I redid my YouTube page and it deleted a bunch. All the videos are back up on the Fresco Harmony YouTube page. Subscribe to the Page to stay updated on all the latest vids. 
http://youtu.be/YKFkcgpuMjo


----------



## moore

Nick Harmon said:


> Probably time for another video. I apologize for some of my past videos suddenly disappearing. I redid my YouTube page and it deleted a bunch. All the videos are back up on the Fresco Harmony YouTube page. Subscribe to the Page to stay updated on all the latest vids.
> http://youtu.be/YKFkcgpuMjo


I don't mean to sound like an asshole Nick ...but IMO Any texture no matter what it is.or how heavy it is.The seams/bands and butts need to be somewhat flat or they will flash through . Even the ole popcorn blow wont cover a 2 coat finish. ....Just sayin!


----------



## Nick Harmon

moore said:


> I don't mean to sound like an asshole Nick ...but IMO Any texture no matter what it is.or how heavy it is.The seams/bands and butts need to be somewhat flat or they will flash through . Even the ole popcorn blow wont cover a 2 coat finish. ....Just sayin!


I agree Moore. Heavy texture will cover in two but not popcorn. I think on new drywall walls you can get away with tape and one coat but I don't recommend it. Tape and two coat no sand (just tape angels) works great. The problem is we're not doing the drywall finish work the contractor is. We went back and coated the media room prior to base Coat. It covered great after that. I always appreciate your feedback btw. Thanks.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Nick Harmon said:


> I agree Moore. Heavy texture will cover in two but not popcorn. I think on new drywall walls you can get away with tape and one coat but I don't recommend it. Tape and two coat no sand (just tape angels) works great. The problem is we're not doing the drywall finish work the contractor is. We went back and coated the media room prior to base Coat. It covered great after that. I always appreciate your feedback btw. Thanks.


I am the guy that allways gives 2 coats clean under tex 7 box and then 12 box I run radius sand disk down center crown after

Glad ya never called Moe an Asshole Nick:yes:


----------



## Nick Harmon

Bazooka-Joe said:


> I am the guy that allways gives 2 coats clean under tex 7 box and then 12 box I run radius sand disk down center crown after
> 
> Glad ya never called Moe an Asshole Nick:yes:


If I called everyone that gave me constructive criticism an asshole I wouldn't learn anything. DWT has brought a tremendous amount of value to Fresco Harmony and I am grateful. Here's another one where we covered wood flooring the client used as walls. You think it'll crack?
http://youtu.be/VpYNYwkG5mQ


----------



## Zendik

D A Drywall said:


> Wow Zendik. You really had a job to do on that one. Nice to see inside the world of commercial. Comes with its own set of challenges different than residential. Are you hanging the board as well?


Yep, been commercial for just about 30 years now, I have a deep dislike for wood. We have a hanging crew. I won' touch drywall anymore.



Philma Crevices said:


> Good job pulling that one out of the grave :thumbsup: Are you new with the company? Sounds like they had a lot of play in the budget


Its a half million dollar job on our end. Yes, I was hired to specifically pull this job out of the red. The general super threatened to boot this company if they didn't get a "real foreman" on the job. The ad I answered was "commercial metal stud foreman needed asap for Monday morning". It was posted on a Sunday. 
The company is from Bend, Oregon and now it looks like my house will be the Portland office. As soon as we're framed out I go from foreman to PM. We hired a killer estimator yesterday, he starts tomorrow. The owner has given us full reigns to do whatever we want. 




moore said:


> I love It When the REAL pros walk In and straighten out the bull**** left behind.! :thumbsup:


Such fun!
I even had to yell at the superintendent twice.
The bathrooms under the mezzanine that were laid out before I got there? When I realized it was all wrong I commenced to gang rape it with the entire crew. Super walks in going wtf and I tell him the layout was wrong. Dudes goes ballistic declaring that he had laid it all out 4 times with the previous foreman. I then instructed the crew to start blasting the track on the existing lines and we would back charge the general for fixing it all being that the super had a hand in the layout. Dude went deer in the headlights and quietly walked away.

I love this ****.


----------



## Nick Harmon

Stenciling with Fresco Harmony. This was a challenge but we figured out something really cool. http://youtu.be/4Cqj0q3izWU


----------



## moore

I could live with one of these every week.:yes:


----------



## cazna

Amazing seeing those shingles on the outside cladding.

Nice work once again moore, Im with you, One of those every week would be awesome, Nice views as well, But is that place haunted or was that the mrs taking off and slamming the door as you walked in?


----------



## Corey The Taper

moore said:


> I could live with one of these every week.:yes:
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClFbJeMRGes


You guys dont use moisture resistant for baths? Looks good once again


----------



## jcampbell

Nice work man. Really nice work. Ur hand work looks better than what I can do with a box. Good stuff.........


----------



## gluedandscrewed

moore said:


> I could live with one of these every week.:yes:
> 
> 
> MVI 0649RAY S - YouTube


 
looks great. that skylight looks like it was a lot of fun


----------



## moore

Corey The Taper said:


> You guys dont use moisture resistant for baths?


Some do.. Some don't.


----------



## Corey The Taper

moore said:


> Some do.. Some don't.


They must use a special paint then because one time I had to retape a whole bathroom that just used flat paint no primer.


----------



## jeepin270

cdwoodcox said:


> I don't know why I want a different radio it isn't like I ever play it full blast anyway I just heard one and now it bugs me someone has a nicer radio then me.


If u want the nicest and best sounding work radio get the jvc kaboom. I have one that's over 10yrs old and it has never seen any tlc an it still sounds great.


----------



## moore

Corey The Taper said:


> They must use a special paint then because one time I had to retape a whole bathroom that just used flat paint no primer.


Did you tape It with bucket mud?


----------



## Corey The Taper

moore said:


> Did you tape It with bucket mud?


Not sure it wasnt me who taped it it was my dads guys who did it years before I started but im pretty sure it was


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> Amazing seeing those shingles on the outside cladding.
> 
> Nice work once again moore, Im with you, One of those every week would be awesome, Nice views as well, But is that place haunted or was that the mrs taking off and slamming the door as you walked in?


It's a sweet little spread Cazna..:yes:


----------



## fr8train

Current job:


----------



## fr8train




----------



## mld

Looks good fr8! I hate those shallow, flat off angles


----------



## mudslingr

I NEVER let anyone else do my 3 ways.:no:
But I could sleep well knowing you did them.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Looks good fr8 !


----------



## fr8train

Got a vid uploading as I type, I'll share the link when it's done.


----------



## fr8train

While we're waiting I got some pics too.

Closet from H311


----------



## fr8train

Playing with Hawk and Trowel, the bead is a paper-faced metal bead, that only has 1 coat on it. Not to shabby!


----------



## fr8train

Horrible framing, angles out of square EVERYWHERE!!! Eyeyiyi!  took the pic before I laid it in.


----------



## fr8train

If you listen, @ 3:10, I give that closet a raspberry


----------



## Corey The Taper

Dam can they make closets any smaller I thought the last house I did was small yours is half of it.


----------



## fr8train

I told the guy, I'll do what I can, no promises!


----------



## Corey The Taper

Lol I leave the garage and basement for last too. Most of the time the concrete aint poured anyway. Hate going up and down on a baker


----------



## fr8train

I told him I wasn't doing the garage until the concrete was poured. He didn't have the garage in the last one hung yet, let alone poured.

I think he only tapes his garages. Fine by me!


----------



## Nick Harmon

That corner bead looks good to me. Nice job. Is that a bucket warmer? Reminded me of working in Colorado.


----------



## fr8train

Yup, hot water cleans the tools much faster.


----------



## moore

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hGDvwg8Q7o&feature=youtu.be


Just a few miles from home ! I don't see that too often .. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris

Looks real good moore:thumbsup: dont think I ever doubted your skills


----------



## keke

in love with your work Moore :yes: ....... forever 

PS QUESTION:do you glue the ceiling too?


----------



## gazman

Nice job Rick :thumbsup:.


----------



## moore

keke said:


> in love with your work Moore :yes: ....... forever
> 
> PS QUESTION:do you glue the ceiling too?


Yes everything gets glued . 1 28 oz tube per 5 sheets.:thumbsup:


----------



## Corey The Taper

What kind of glue do you use


----------



## moore

Corey The Taper said:


> What kind of glue do you use


I prefer the Tightbond . We apply a 1/4'' bead.


----------



## Corey The Taper

moore said:


> I prefer the Tightbond . We apply a 1/4'' bead.


On the whole stud? I need to find a way to get rid of screw pops


----------



## gazman

Latest job. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBmioptO9O8


----------



## cazna

Looks good gaz, Are you using a different mud in your corners than on the flats? Corner mud looks whiter.

Nice house, Your landscape always makes me go...........That's not Australia, Its all green and lush looking but ive only been to bris etc and Melbourne. Wouldn't mind checking out tassie one day.


----------



## gazman

Good eye Caz. I am using A/P on the angles (wider head first, then smaller) and a topping mud on every thing else. The A/P sets hard so I will give it a miss on the joints and bead.


----------



## Nick Harmon

Love the crown. Real nice finish work too. I was trying to get a look at the door and window returns. Couldn't really tell what you were using. Great work!


----------



## gazman

Thanks Nick. They use a trim around the doors and windows, it is 67mm timber. That pile of white timber on the left when I first enter the house is it.


----------



## Nick Harmon

I posted this awhile back but had to delete it while changing the YouTube page around a bit. Pretty good walk through over the course of several months. 

http://youtu.be/HHfnYA3Rqx4?list=UUqqvPqk7StpOBdupe91TImQ


----------



## gazman

Here is our latest.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yo3X9Sv93DY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## gluedandscrewed

hey gazman, is there a reason that you guys leave a gap in corners where the walls meet the ceilings?


----------



## moore

Gaz It just makes me sick to see how well built those homes are down there.. I love the way that home is constructed! 

Are those timbers treated?


You got top angles to run?? .......:tt2::tt2: LOL!!!


----------



## VANMAN

gluedandscrewed said:


> hey gazman, is there a reason that you guys leave a gap in corners where the walls meet the ceilings?


Most houses over in OZ get coved!! But Moore is right there are some angles will need done!:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> Gaz It just makes me sick to see how well built those homes are down there.. I love the way that home is constructed!
> 
> Are those timbers treated?
> 
> 
> You got top angles to run?? .......:tt2::tt2: LOL!!!


Yes Moore the timber is treated. Here is some information. 
http://www.softwoods.com.au/timber/hazard-levels-stress-grading/

Top angles are ok, I have a bazooka


----------



## thefinisher

You guys on the other side of the world got this trade figured out! Would love to finish a house like that. Ranch style, hardly any screws, hardly any butts or bead, and most top angles get cove!!! Yall are living the finishers dream...


----------



## gazman

Yep. And getting double your rates


----------



## MrWillys

Gaz, thanks for sharing the video. Our homes here are almost entirely lumber. Is the gap where the walls meet the ceiling an expansion joint?


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> Gaz, thanks for sharing the video. Our homes here are almost entirely lumber. Is the gap where the walls meet the ceiling an expansion joint?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWMmoFe7epg


----------



## MrWillys

moore said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWMmoFe7epg


 Okay, I see that, but why the big gap at the lid? Does this crown attach to only one membrane?


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> Okay, I see that, but why the big gap at the lid? Does this crown attach to only one membrane?


Gaz could explain It better than I. I know It seems strange to us but as a finisher I would have no problem leaving the gap on the tops and placing the crown !! :yes:


----------



## gazman

The cornice / cove attaches to both the ceiling and the walls. We use a hot mud known as cornice adhesive, it sets very hard and has excellent adhesion properties. It also has excellent suction, meaning that once you put the cornice up the suction of the mud holds it in place while it sets. We get it in two different setting times 45min and 60min.


----------



## MrWillys

gazman said:


> The cornice / cove attaches to both the ceiling and the walls. We use a hot mud known as cornice adhesive, it sets very hard and has excellent adhesion properties. It also has excellent suction, meaning that once you put the cornice up the suction of the mud holds it in place while it sets. We get it in two different setting times 45min and 60min.


 What's the function of the gap? The construction technology is very impressive, and light years ahead of the US. My guess is lumber must be expensive there.

We call that crown or cove molding here dependent on shape.


----------



## gazman

The gap has no function as such, but is a product of the set out hight. We hang the board from the bottom up. We put a block of board on the floor as a spacer and hang from there. Timber is not that expensive, but cove is cheaper. Plus there is no need for caulking as the cove and adhesive provide an air tight seal.


----------



## cazna

Heres a pic of my kitchen Mr Willys, Cove all painted up and wallpaper on the walls. There is a wee gap behind that.


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> We get it in two different setting times 45min and 60min.


Hey Gaz, we've got 45min and 90min over here, I mainly use 90min, I'm guessing 90 would be too long set time for your area with being so hot?


----------



## gazman

Yes it would be, I tried 90 base once all of the tapes fell out thenext day


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> Yes it would be, I tried 90 base once all of the tapes fell out thenext day


Really? Wow, Must have been hot and dry, You could do airdry muds easy I reckon.........That's what im using at the moment on this big factory, All airdry, And its going well, You sure can get a hell of a lot done without all the mixing and washing up and starting again.....If conditions suit, My next place is a 280sm house 2.7 stud, I think back to hotmud for tapes on that one.


----------



## gazman

cazna said:


> Really? Wow, Must have been hot and dry, You could do airdry muds easy I reckon.........That's what im using at the moment on this big factory, All airdry, And its going well, You sure can get a hell of a lot done without all the mixing and washing up and starting again.....If conditions suit, My next place is a 280sm house 2.7 stud, I think back to hotmud for tapes on that one.


No thats what was surprising it was around this time of the year. I have gone to air dry for 8 months of the year, and hot mud for the rest.


----------



## gazman

Made some bulkheads up today,. Using the router sure saves time.

http://youtu.be/-cO0APWh60Q


----------



## chris

The video says its private


----------



## keke

gazman said:


> Made some bulkheads up today,. Using the router sure saves time.
> 
> http://youtu.be/-cO0APWh60Q


I can't see your video it says it's private


----------



## gazman

Sorry about that guys, fixed now.


----------



## MrWillys

gazman said:


> Made some bulkheads up today,. Using the router sure saves time.
> 
> http://youtu.be/-cO0APWh60Q


I would have framed them and used drywall framing angle at the wall, ceiling, and where the drop meets the soffit. Are you directed to frame them? Looks good though.


----------



## mld

That's nice Gaz, I gotta try that sometime!


----------



## gazman

The builder framed them up, we glued at the apex point and screwed at the top and bottom angle.


----------



## cazna

Do you still put a bead on them gaz??


----------



## gazman

No Caz. finished ready for paint.


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> No Caz. finished ready for paint.


Really? Wow, I didn't think they would very strong and prone to creasing with movement, So there you go, Learn something new everyday.


----------



## gazman

Have not had any call backs in 8 years of using that system. Who knows it may take 9 years.:whistling2:


----------



## keke

gazman said:


> Have not had any call backs in 8 years of using that system. Who knows it may take 9 years.:whistling2:


I use the same system and I bet it will take more than that :yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

cazna said:


> Really? Wow, Must have been hot and dry, You could do airdry muds easy I reckon.........That's what im using at the moment on this big factory, All airdry, And its going well, You sure can get a hell of a lot done without all the mixing and washing up and starting again.....If conditions suit, My next place is a 280sm house 2.7 stud, I think back to hotmud for tapes on that one.


did a house in the desert this summer butts popped due to heat and no time for gluemud to soak


----------



## D A Drywall

gazman said:


> Made some bulkheads up today,. Using the router sure saves time.
> 
> http://youtu.be/-cO0APWh60Q


That's some nice work Gaz. Any vids of the the process?


----------



## gazman

Here is a clip from YouTube. Mind you I hook up a vac :thumbsup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7e5Fo0LhuDw


----------



## gluedandscrewed

Do you have a link to that bit? Is it just a large v grove or some type of special bit??


----------



## gazman

It is a large 90 deg V groove bit. Just make sure it is big enough to cut the full depth of the board without creating square shoulders.


----------



## gazman

Here is a video of the job we are on at the moment. Plenty of trowel work in this one.
Bulloh job: http://youtu.be/nT29SZx_0kw


----------



## Tim0282

Do you run your beads with your box? It all looks very nice and clean. Great job!


----------



## gazman

Thanks Tim. All of the bead is done by hand with hawk and trowel.


----------



## Tim0282

gazman said:


> Thanks Tim. All of the bead is done by hand with hawk and trowel.


Very nice!


----------



## moore

Clean work Gazman ! Tight!:yes:


----------



## gazman

Thanks Rick, coming from you that means a lot:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Thanks Rick, coming from you that means a lot:thumbsup:


Whatever!! I was just about to upload a walk through ,,,Till I saw yours then I chickened out!!! LOL!! :yes:


----------



## chris

Nice work gaz, after seeing all that fast cap stuff makes me want to look into it further:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> Whatever!! I was just about to upload a walk through ,,,Till I saw yours then I chickened out!!! LOL!! :yes:


:lol::lol: . Rick you are wrong, I am the grasshopper. You are the master of the rice paper.:yes::yes:


----------



## gazman

chris said:


> Nice work gaz, after seeing all that fast cap stuff makes me want to look into it further:thumbsup:


This one has the tripple wammy. Ezy jamb, ezy reveal and the cap.


----------



## Kiwiman

Haven't seen any ezy jamb over here yet, looks real tidy.
Love that polished concrete, starting to see a lot more of it here as well.


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> This one has the tripple wammy. Ezy jamb, ezy reveal and the cap.


 
Looks great Gaz, Im jealous as all hell, Wish I had those products here.


----------



## gazman

Check this out Caz, I dont know if your local stockist deals with them or not but surely someone can order them in for you. 
http://www.ezyjamb.co.nz/


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Good stuff that easy reveal 
Nice Clean work gaz! What are your thoughts on csr new board ? The optimised core


----------



## MrWillys

gazman said:


> Here is a video of the job we are on at the moment. Plenty of trowel work in this one.
> Bulloh job: http://youtu.be/nT29SZx_0kw


Thanks Gaz for sharing the video. Spring down unda looks pretty, and the difference in the construction standards is cool. No door casing, and the use of metal studs in residential. The floor appears to be heated with hot water (brine). What are the holes in the wall near the entry door for? 
Keep these coming guys, Vanman, Kiwi's, and Moore, let me see what your areas are like. Gaz, will you coat the entire surface, or just level 4?


----------



## cazna

MrWillys said:


> Keep these coming guys, Vanman, Kiwi's, and Moore, let me see what your areas are like. Gaz, will you coat the entire surface, or just level 4?


Heres my part of the world MrWillys, Spend 5mins looking through this.

http://www.westcoastnz.com/

I don't have access to the products gaz and a lot of other guys have so I don't have much to show off work wise


----------



## gazman

Aussiecontractor said:


> Good stuff that easy reveal
> Nice Clean work gaz! What are your thoughts on csr new board ? The optimised core


Thanks mate, I am yet to use the new board. We don't use much super ceil so it will probably be a while.


----------



## gazman

MrWillys said:


> Thanks Gaz for sharing the video. Spring down unda looks pretty, and the difference in the construction standards is cool. No door casing, and the use of metal studs in residential. The floor appears to be heated with hot water (brine). What are the holes in the wall near the entry door for?
> Keep these coming guys, Vanman, Kiwi's, and Moore, let me see what your areas are like. Gaz, will you coat the entire surface, or just level 4?


You are very welcome MrWillys. The use of the ezy jambs is not something we do often, so it was a bit of a learning curve for us. 
Yes there a hydronic system in the floor. It is heated by a wood fired boiler, with solar as well.
The hole in the wall is for the fuse board.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Oh that's right superceil all we have over here 
Are your ceiling joists 450 centres ?


----------



## gazman

We batten at 450. Trusses at 900


----------



## MrWillys

gazman said:


> We batten at 17 3/4". Trusses at 35 7/16"


I fixed it


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Haha I don't get imperial at all

Mate it's so different here... it's all 600 centres walls and ceilings 
Most house are double brick hardly any timber framers unless you go up into the hills or out bush 

Even trade name is different

We get many people come from eastern states saying they are a plasterer... 
What a shock they get when they arrive on site

Over here we are ceiling fixers you fix gyprock to walls and ceilings 
Then you flush it with your compounds


----------



## cazna

MrWillys said:


> Keep these coming guys, Vanman, Kiwi's, and Moore, let me see what your areas are like.


Here you go MrWillys, This is nothing to show off drywall related as its only ceilings but heres a wee job im on at the moment, Wooden house with tongue and groove construction for the walls, Very solid houses but i thought you might be interested in the landscape.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5ELwcIkVyw&feature=youtu.be

And a couple of pics


----------



## moore

It ain't perfect ,But It's done And mama got new shoes!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUSVpyiAqFM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## gazman

Looking good Moore. That is a whole lot of work for one man.


----------



## MrWillys

Nice work guys. Anyone notice how wide Moore's pulling those butt joints? A+ job on that. Most folks in the US don't live in houses like that guys. I call those McMansions!
Caz, video said private and I couldn't watch it.


----------



## VANMAN

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4h2lHmuOC8 That's 1 house I did ages ago Mr Willys! Not the best vid but there r pics of it 2 somewhere!


----------



## VANMAN

MrWillys said:


> Nice work guys. Anyone notice how wide Moore's pulling those butt joints? A+ job on that. Most folks in the US don't live in houses like that guys. I call those McMansions!
> Caz, video said private and I couldn't watch it.


Yea Caz the clean:yes: What r u hiding from ur fellow drywall people?


----------



## cazna

VANMAN said:


> Yea Caz the clean:yes: What r u hiding from ur fellow drywall people?


Whoops, Try again, Like I said, Nothing much drywall but it may interest some.

At 35sec there is high mountains but the clouds have them covered

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5ELwcIkVyw


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> Whoops, Try again, Like I said, Nothing much drywall but it may interest some.
> 
> At 35sec there is high mountains but the clouds have them covered.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5ELwcIkVyw


No Mr Clean that's still not working!!!!


----------



## cazna

Oh the joys of being a techno F#$king idiot, Well I set it to public so try again????


----------



## moore

VANMAN said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4h2lHmuOC8 That's 1 house I did ages ago Mr Willys! Not the best vid but there r pics of it 2 somewhere!


Nice work Vanman ...It took some concentration ,,But I understood every word you said!:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

I like that home Cazna . I've always said If I build another house It will have mostly wood and stone With very little sheet rock..If any!!

Did you get the paint on that one too? Will the wood be sealed or stained ?


----------



## MrWillys

Very nice Van, and lots of angles.

Caz, that place was awesome, and reminded me of Seattle, WA. The wood walls was a very nice touch. Holy crap, how freaking long are those sheets? Freaking kill yourself to save a few joints.


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> Most folks in the US don't live in houses like that guys. I call those McMansions!
> .


When I fist drove up to look at that home I didn't know what it was!
When I pulled into that subdivision ..I was like ..HOLY CHIT....I almost turned around! But It was only 3600 ft Much smaller than most of the ones around It. I was told some of the lots there go for around 80k.


----------



## cazna

moore said:


> I like that home Cazna . I've always said If I build another house It will have mostly wood and stone With very little sheet rock..If any!!
> 
> Did you get the paint on that one too? Will the wood be sealed or stained ?


Owners are painting this one moore, White ceilings and the timbers usually just a clear varnish, They do contempo houses which are a mix of timber with wallboard for some feature walls etc, These are a kitset but usually sold through the franchise as a full build option, They have been around for years and sell quite well, Quite well priced and solid, Great in tornados I have heard.



MrWillys said:


> Very nice Van, and lots of angles.
> 
> Caz, that place was awesome, and reminded me of Seattle, WA. The wood walls was a very nice touch. Holy crap, how freaking long are those sheets? Freaking kill yourself to save a few joints.


6 Metre sheets Mr Willys and I don't do wallboard fixing, Just the taping but have done a little, They arnt to bad, Two guys and a lifter manage ok.


----------



## MrWillys

cazna said:


> Owners are painting this one moore, White ceilings and the timbers usually just a clear varnish, They do contempo houses which are a mix of timber with wallboard for some feature walls etc, These are a kitset but usually sold through the franchise as a full build option, They have been around for years and sell quite well, Quite well priced and solid, Great in tornados I have heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 6 Metre sheets Mr Willys and I don't do wallboard fixing, Just the taping but have done a little, They arnt to bad, Two guys and a lifter manage ok.


That is about 19' 6", and would take 3 guys here, because we don't use lifts here.


----------



## cazna

MrWillys said:


> That is about 19' 6", and would take 3 guys here, because we don't use lifts here.


Really? No lifts? They are quite cheap here now, $300-$400 or so I think, Makes life easy, Yes it would take 3 guys without one.

I did a room a week ago, 4 Builders, 5.2metre long ceiling, And they split a row of butts through the centre because they didn't like the 6m sheets, Good for them but im the one who has to charge the customer more, Lazy (Swearwords) I called them.


----------



## gazman

You should train those blokes to cut the recess edge off against the wall Caz.


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> You should train those blokes to cut the recess edge off against the wall Caz.


Exactly Gaz, This was the homeowner and a builder who lined it and they never think of that do they, Even builders don't, I once had a housing company house to do and asked them to cut the recess off, The reply was but whos paying us to do that??


----------



## MrWillys

cazna said:


> Really? No lifts? They are quite cheap here now, $300-$400 or so I think, Makes life easy, Yes it would take 3 guys without one.
> 
> I did a room a week ago, 4 Builders, 5.2metre long ceiling, And they split a row of butts through the centre because they didn't like the 6m sheets, Good for them but im the one who has to charge the customer more, Lazy (Swearwords) I called them.


 I'm not saying my way is correct, and yours is wrong, but we are different. When I hung houses we used a Walkup aluminum sawhorse with adjustable legs. Our sheets were 12' and 14' long, or about 4 meters. 2 guys would put the sheets up and we mostly used our head to hold while we tacked them, and then nailed them off by starting at the end and racing to the middle. We also did what we called stiff arming by holding it with one hand and jabbing a nail in and knocking home with our axe. After 2 or 3 nails you could let go. Each sheet is complete before you move to the next.


----------



## gazman

Times have changed MrWillys, sometimes I do wonder if it is all for the better.


2012-04-17_09-41-33_365.mp4: http://youtu.be/-rXeLD709Lk


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> Times have changed MrWillys, sometimes I do wonder if it is all for the better.
> 2012-04-17_09-41-33_365.mp4:
> [URL]http://youtu.be/-rXeLD709Lk[/URL]


I clicked the link Gaz but it said page cant be displayed.


----------



## moore

I haven't put rock on my head in years Willy .I think that's why my Dad went bald! 
We stiff arm these days ..It's much easier to see what your doing.


----------



## gazman

Thanks Caz, try now.


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> Thanks Caz, try now.


Shes a runner, Good clip that one :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Looking good Moore. That is a whole lot of work for one man.


It wasn't too bad ..I think my mule caught the worst of It.


----------



## MrWillys

moore said:


> I haven't put rock on my head in years Willy .I think that's why my Dad went bald!
> We stiff arm these days ..It's much easier to see what your doing.


I did both, but mainly on my head. I'm 6'-2", so to stiff arm it needs to be higher than 8' for me. I still got a bald spot there too. I would also say stiff arming is better with a scrugun.
This video is similar, but I noticed he told his partner how long the sheet is. I was taught to back read, so when he says 132 1/8" and the sheet is 144" we would say take off 11 7/8". I did 12 condo's back in 2008 and still used my Walkup's. The Mexicans are to cheap and use these wide aluminum ladders that don't cover as much space.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hscGplu7LoA


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

MrWillys said:


> I did both, but mainly on my head. I'm 6'-2", so to stiff arm it needs to be higher than 8' for me. I still got a bald spot there too. I would also say stiff arming is better with a scrugun.
> This video is similar, but I noticed he told his partner how long the sheet is. I was taught to back read, so when he says 132 1/8" and the sheet is 144" we would say take off 11 7/8". I did 12 condo's back in 2008 and still used my Walkup's. The Mexicans are to cheap and use these wide aluminum ladders that don't cover as much space.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hscGplu7LoA


cheap nope; wanna hear cheap, guy I know is 57 and still hand tapes, wanted me to zook some ceilings and run 1 coat box, swap for helping me sand, like how the frig does that work


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> Oh the joys of being a techno F#$king idiot, Well I set it to public so try again????


Where were the sheep hiding?:blink:
Or were they in the caravan waiting for u?:yes::jester:


----------



## cazna

VANMAN said:


> Where were the sheep hiding?:blink:
> Or were they in the caravan waiting for u?:yes::jester:


Yeah no sheep on this one, Only cows and pigs.

And don't mess with cows from New Zealand, Disclaimer, Turn the sound down if your a bit sensitive to bad language, That's you Vanman 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_LkuVASbMY


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

cazna said:


> Yeah no sheep on this one, Only cows and pigs.
> 
> And don't mess with cows from New Zealand, Disclaimer, Turn the sound down if your a bit sensitive to bad language, That's you Vanman
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_LkuVASbMY


caz and his pet cow


----------



## cazna

Bazooka-Joe said:


> caz and his pet cow


Yeah she loves me really Joe, That was just a bad day:blink:


----------



## moore

Joe and his pet cow!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moore said:


> Joe and his pet cow!


 
still choke n bout those boots I caught u wearing


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moores pets


----------



## Kiwiman

Dunno about you but I would duck that :shifty: .......If I were 30 years younger :glare:


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> Yeah no sheep on this one, Only cows and pigs.
> 
> And don't mess with cows from New Zealand, Disclaimer, Turn the sound down if your a bit sensitive to bad language, That's you Vanman
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_LkuVASbMY


HaHaHa that was some crazy sl*t!!:blink:


----------



## 37chambers

Hey fellas. I read this site a lot and have learned a ton from you guys. I don't post a lot. Never do on any of the forums I join. I just like to stfu and learn. Anyway I figured I would post a couple pics of my work just for the hell of it and maybe get more involved in this site that I spend a good deal of time reading. I hope these work. 1 pic is a basement I did in a high end home I am pretty happy with the way it turned out all 3 coated 2 coats on the angles chamfer bead. the other pic is 1 of the rental units in the 24 plex I am doing. 2 coated with boxes that's all they pay for.


----------



## 37chambers

more pics


----------



## Tim0282

Nice work, 37! :thumbsup:


----------



## 37chambers

Thank You! I like to think I do good work I strive to get better every job I do and learn from the last. I do not call my self Pro yet. I havent been taping long enough (full time that is) to deserve that title yet. Soon. more pics. The bedroom pic was right after sanding for my first time on the festool planex.


----------



## moore

Clean work 37!!:thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

37chambers said:


> more pics


 
notice the felony butt joint left by the boarder at the door

maybe Moores other brother Moore boarded it


----------



## 37chambers

Bazooka-Joe said:


> notice the felony butt joint left by the boarder at the door
> 
> maybe Moores other brother Moore boarded it


The carpenter hung it. There were butt joints in the closets of that 1. Every single closet! Screws were awesome as I am sure you guys can imagine. I have taped worse, Problem is I finished that basement 3 weeks ago and the customer still owes me $$.


----------



## fr8train

37chambers said:


> The carpenter hung it.


Been there done that! Just did an addition the other week, was hung with a cordless and a dimple bit. Which is all well and good, if they'd run the screws straight.


----------



## 37chambers

moore said:


> Clean work 37!!:thumbup:


I have read basicly every thread on this forum. I have looked at many pics of your work and watched some of your vids on you tube. All I have to say Moore is a pro veteran like yourself giving my work a thumbs up is HUGE to me. Thanks. The compliment means a lot coming from you.


----------



## 37chambers

fr8train said:


> Been there done that! Just did an addition the other week, was hung with a cordless and a dimple bit. Which is all well and good, if they'd run the screws straight.


I hate to say it but the hang job in that basement done by the carpenter is better than some of the chit I get at the 24 plex by my "PRO" hangers. except they dont leave me butt joints like that, They just leave all their misses in the ceiling and angles for the taper to find with my roller and expensive anglehead. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

37chambers said:


> I have read basicly every thread on this forum. I have looked at many pics of your work and watched some of your vids on you tube. All I have to say Moore is a pro veteran like yourself giving my work a thumbs up is HUGE to me. Thanks. The compliment means a lot coming from you.


I taught Moore how to tape, his other brother Moore taught him how to board


----------



## gazman

Bazooka-Joe said:


> I taught Moore how to tape, his other brother Moore taught him how to board


Well Joe since you are the grand master, :notworthy: it must be time for you to put up a video walk through of one of your jobs.:yes:


----------



## moore

Bazooka-Joe said:


> I taught Moore how to tape, his other brother Moore taught him how to board


You don't know how close to the truth you are there Joe!

My kid Brother is one of the best hangers I've ever worked with . 

When he was like 6 or 7 he could read a ruler . I'm still learning!!

I remember me and Dad pulling up the drive one day when I was 15 or so ..My Brother was 11 . The old oak tree at the end of the sidewalk was shining like a disco ball !!! Bro had found a box of ring shanks and a hatchet ...My Dad walked up to the tree ,, walked around it . He said ..Well he left them all sitting out a 1/4'' so I can pull them out . all of them are set perfect!!! He's gonna make a good hanger !!


----------



## moore

37chambers said:


> I have read basicly every thread on this forum. I have looked at many pics of your work and watched some of your vids on you tube. All I have to say Moore is a pro veteran like yourself giving my work a thumbs up is HUGE to me. Thanks. The compliment means a lot coming from you.


Come on Man!!! Really? 

:blink: I ain't as good as the pics .. and vids ! Trust me! I'm just out here trying to make a living .. Dealing with BS handed to me on a daily basis . 

I've learned tons here on DWT in the last 4 years Much more than I would have if I never found the site.. :thumbsup: It' hard to drag info out of D/Cs your bidding against Even If they are your buddies..But here we are many miles apart And we all share ! That's kool!! 


I almost choked up when I read your post!! Don't do that chit to me again!!!:laughing:


----------



## moore

Bazooka-Joe said:


> notice the felony butt joint left by the boarder at the door
> 
> maybe Moores other brother Moore boarded it


Why would that butt be a prob?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe




----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moore said:


> Why would that butt be a prob?


----------



## moore

Bazooka-Joe said:


>


I'm thimkin if that butt were taped with mesh and the door was slammed it could be an issue. Otherwise ...not so much.


----------



## moore

Bazooka-Joe said:


>


If she were 10 years older I could keep her speechless for a few minutes ! Other than that ...
I don't see what she has to do with anythang!!


----------



## Kiwiman

moore said:


> If she were 10 years older I could keep her speechless for a few minutes ! Other than that ...
> I don't see what she has to do with anythang!!


A few minutes??? now thats just bragging :laughing:


----------



## 37chambers

moore said:


> Come on Man!!! Really?
> 
> :blink: I ain't as good as the pics .. and vids ! Trust me! I'm just out here trying to make a living .. Dealing with BS handed to me on a daily basis .
> 
> I've learned tons here on DWT in the last 4 years Much more than I would have if I never found the site.. :thumbsup: It' hard to drag info out of D/Cs your bidding against Even If they are your buddies..But here we are many miles apart And we all share ! That's kool!!
> 
> 
> I almost choked up when I read your post!! Don't do that chit to me again!!!:laughing:


haha sorry man. I realize pics don't do a guys work justice. but from what I have seen your work looks top notch and clean especially the floors. I still spend to much time scraping floors but a lot less than I did a year ago. But looking at your pics is the way I try and leave my jobsites when I am done. I have a lot of respect for those that have been in the trade for a long time and do nice work. If I go to price a place in my area and I find out I am pricing against 1 of the local veterans, I walk away.

And no the butt by the door was not taped with mesh lol. but Like I said the butts in the closets were much worse than that. I didnt bother with pics of those beauties.


----------



## moore

37chambers said:


> If I go to price a place in my area and I find out I am pricing against 1 of the local veterans, I walk away.


Fck that Man ! Price It ! Get It! Show them your work Is just as good .

Never cut yourself short .. Trust me! Just because the other guys been at It longer than you don't mean jack chit. :whistling2: 

I've seen [see] older D/Cs with big crews that put out bad work. :yes:


----------



## moore

Kiwiman said:


> A few minutes??? now thats just bragging :laughing:


You misunderstood ....A few minutes ...Before the muff.


----------



## fr8train

Got back to a job I did a while back. So I thought I'd take a quick vid of the final product. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_AA4ggNHQ4


----------



## moore

Fr8 . Did you have to finish off that little box at the peak for the ceiling fan?

I hate those damn things!


----------



## fr8train

Not on this one, but I've been there!


----------



## moore

fr8train said:


> Not on this one, but I've been there!


I love those vinyl inserts the sparkeys use!


----------



## fr8train

Done some identical townhouse units, must be different sparky's, some get the vinyl some get framed and boarded.


----------



## VANMAN

moore said:


> Fr8 . Did you have to finish off that little box at the peak for the ceiling fan?
> 
> I hate those damn things!


Check this chit I am getting in houses just now Moore!
Its for a cooker hood! These f*ckers that come up with this chit should b shot!:yes:


----------



## gazman

Here is a short video of our current job.
Bellbridge job: http://youtu.be/-EztWgHI-jQ


----------



## moore

Gaz could you take a few pics of that frame before get all the board up?

I want to print off pics of how a home should be built.


----------



## gazman

Will do :thumbsup:


----------



## D A Drywall

Thanks Gaz. I can never get over the length of that board. 
That type of construction would sure eliminate a lot of problems associated with wood framing.


----------



## gazman

Here are a few pics Rick, not much frame left to see.


----------



## gazman

A few Moore


----------



## gazman

Last ones.


----------



## gazman

D A Drywall said:


> Thanks Gaz. I can never get over the length of that board.
> That type of construction would sure eliminate a lot of problems associated with wood framing.


You're dead right DA. It is stable and straight.:thumbsup:

One thing I have noticed with the frames I have seen on here from the US is the lack of nogings. Your drywall must be part of bracing. Where as we have the nogings or the noging rail on steel frames.


----------



## cazna

Sweet Gaz, So sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train

Mansion: http://youtu.be/RKXnRr764Z0


----------



## chris

Looking good Fr8:thumbsup: that is a monster of a house, I saw some s2 mags, whos are those?


----------



## fr8train

They belong to a guy on the other crew. Wouldn't ya know it, but the "gravy skim coat" turned out to suck. Bad board, nearly every seam got busted out.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I see the carpenters finally got all their chit out of the house. :jester:
That isn't a water leak in the upstairs, it's spray foam that didn't mix properly when they insulated the walls.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## moore

No bevel fr8 After tape ? NOT much left ? Gotta wipe down the flat tapes tighter than a preachers Daughter ? God forbid a seam lands on can? I'm feeling ya!! :thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train

Very shallow bevel at the least. I wasn't there when the flats were ran. I was getting my @$$ handed to me by a sinus infection. So I don't know they weren't wiped hard enough or what. But, that issue coupled with high shoulders.... yeah.


----------



## moore

fr8train said:


> Very shallow bevel at the least. I wasn't there when the flats were ran. I was getting my @$$ handed to me by a sinus infection. So I don't know they weren't wired hard enough or what. But, that issue coupled with high shoulders.... yeah.


I've been sick as a dog since Tuesday fr8 ! Fire in the chest !

It's going around here Too. PITA!


----------



## gazman

Many on here would remember Mud Slingr. Unfortunately he does not post on here anymore, but as some would know he is still working in the industry. His work is amazing. Check out his latest video. DONT HIT THE THANKS BUTTON ON THIS POST give his video the thumbs up on youtube. Thats where the real thanks belongs.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRCuj6PcZVY


----------



## D A Drywall

Wow Frank. Drywall artist of the year if you ask me!


----------



## thefinisher

Looks good Fr8... How many sheets?


----------



## fr8train

What we did was ~220 sheets. Would've been gravy if not for the bad board. Total for that house is in the order of 700 sheets I think. Different crew did some of the first floor, still more on that floor to go, plus a sizeable basement that isn't hung yet, and the garage.


----------



## thefinisher

Ah, we don't have basements here lol.


----------



## gazman

Here is the one we started today.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qun1S1QEaI


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Lucky man Gaz.!!!! Nice clean site no door frames installed 
What battens are they on the ceilings are they solid?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor

This is what I had to contend with !!
Builder will be getting a shock when I send in the clean up bill



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman

Aussiecontractor said:


> Lucky man Gaz.!!!! Nice clean site no door frames installed
> What battens are they on the ceilings are they solid?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They are 16mm battens from intex. They are not bad, but I prefer Rondo.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Do you install or chippie?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman

We installed. But supplied, by builder. Do you use battens?


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Things are a bit different here a lot of our homes are brick walls timber ceilings spaced at 600c
But I have a few builders that do timber framed homes.. most times if there is battens they use cyclonic battens and they are installed by the chippies...
However we do rondo grid systems in some homes and most comercial jobs 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

Aussiecontractor said:


> This is what I had to contend with !!
> Builder will be getting a shock when I send in the clean up bill
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's just wrong! :blink:


----------



## gazman

Here is that gravy house I promised.:thumbup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2xFamS-04w


----------



## moore

Aussiecontractor said:


> Things are a bit different here a lot of our homes are brick walls timber ceilings spaced at 600c
> But I have a few builders that do timber framed homes.. most times if there is battens they use cyclonic battens and they are installed by the chippies...
> However we do rondo grid systems in some homes and most comercial jobs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Here's my basic frame Aussiecontractor .. I would love to batten those ceilings!!:yes: But that's just not what we do here... 

I start this one in a few weeks . basement/main floor/2nd floor all hang.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

I dream of gettin cream jobs like that Moore !!










This is a small one we did ages ago I don't have a pic of it before it was sheeted but this is how most houses are built here 
Brick walls timber ceilings 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman

Aussiecontractor said:


> I dream of gettin cream jobs like that Moore !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a small one we did ages ago I don't have a pic of it before it was sheeted but this is how most houses are built here
> Brick walls timber ceilings
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Are you in WA Ausiecontractor?


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Yeah mate in perth 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Here's a job we just started 
Timber framed with cyclonic battens on the ceiling 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## keke

Aussiecontractor said:


> I dream of gettin cream jobs like that Moore !!


kinda funny somebody to say that to Moore


----------



## moore

keke said:


> kinda funny somebody to say that to Moore


Yeah...That's kinda messed up! :laughing:


----------



## Aussiecontractor

HaHa!......Obviously ive missed something here 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

Aussiecontractor said:


> HaHa!......Obviously ive missed something here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've always been jealous of how you guys down under strap your ceilings with metal straps.. I complain a lot about the frames I board .


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Not all of our jobs are battened out with steel,
Even the ones that are....aren't done very well the chippies just screw it straight up to the uneven timbers any way.....
I'm starting some next month which have a suspended rondo ceiling system that we install...
I'll put up some pics when we start it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick Harmon

Haven't posted a vid in awhile. Here's one we just completed in Sante Fe last week. If you haven't subscribed to the Fresco Harmony YouTube page yet please do so. Every little bit helps. Enjoy!
https://youtu.be/hjf1ax0kc3g


----------



## Nick Harmon

Quick walk through on our current project. This one was ugly. http://youtu.be/EUHrWzPfxEw


----------



## sheep

Hey Gazman, are all your garages lined with cement sheeting? All ours are plasterboard, I've never seen that. You guys line outdoor ceilings with only 600 centers? We can't get away with that here, we're on the coast, and my boss got sick of maintenance. So its 450 with insulation on top to keep moisture off or we won't do it, he pushes for blueboard (aquacheck/watershield) when he can too.


----------



## gazman

No most are plasterboard, the out door area's are 450 centers aquacheck usually 1/3 fixing. Never 600.


----------



## sheep

Ah right. I thought I saw an alfresco ceiling battened at 600 in your vid. Nevermind.


----------



## gazman

This is our latest project. An older home that has undergone a re-furb and an extension.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZOWAZHX-84


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Sweet work mate, those ceder windows would be a pain, easy to damage 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiwiman

Whats the wattage on that led rechargeable Gaz? I just ordered a 30w that looked much the same as yours, just wondering what you thought of them.


----------



## gazman

Kiwiman said:


> Whats the wattage on that led rechargeable Gaz? I just ordered a 30w that looked much the same as yours, just wondering what you thought of them.



That is a 30w Kiwiman, I have a couple of 10w ones as well. The 10w is nearly as good but a lot smaller. You will need a few of them if you need to have light all day. They are around a 6hr charge for a 2 1/2 hr run time.

All in all they put out a good light, and the convenience of no cords is great. They are real good for check out, find every fault .
But if you are expecting the output of a 500w halogen you will be disappointed.


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> That is a 30w Kiwiman, I have a couple of 10w ones as well. The 10w is nearly as good but a lot smaller. You will need a few of them if you need to have light all day. They are around a 6hr charge for a 2 1/2 hr run time.
> 
> All in all they put out a good light, and the convenience of no cords is great. They are real good for check out, find every fault .
> But if you are expecting the output of a 500w halogen you will be disappointed.


These ones claim 4hr run time but I doubt it, I already have two rechargeable led's for light check out and wouldn't be without them, especially on stilts with no cord. The ones I have I chopped down so they fit in the palm of the hand with no feet or handle, plus I replaced the glass with thick plastic....the lighter the better, they are the 160 separate led's type not like your "led block" type.


----------



## gazman

Kiwiman said:


> These ones claim 4hr run time but I doubt it, I already have two rechargeable led's for light check out and wouldn't be without them, especially on stilts with no cord. The ones I have I chopped down so they fit in the palm of the hand with no feet or handle, plus I replaced the glass with thick plastic....the lighter the better, they are the 160 separate led's type not like your "led block" type.



Mine claimed a 4hr run time, not gunna happen.


----------



## VANMAN

gazman said:


> That is a 30w Kiwiman, I have a couple of 10w ones as well. The 10w is nearly as good but a lot smaller. You will need a few of them if you need to have light all day. They are around a 6hr charge for a 2 1/2 hr run time.
> 
> All in all they put out a good light, and the convenience of no cords is great. They are real good for check out, find every fault .
> But if you are expecting the output of a 500w halogen you will be disappointed.


Bloody good that led lights Gaz!:thumbsup:
U soon find out if u have f*cked something up when it comes to sand day! But if u can shine them on a joint and not a scratch in sight u know it's all good!!!
I have the 10 and 20 same as u.


----------



## gazman

Here is a walk through of the small job I posted on treat of the week. 
https://youtu.be/76s-weIijNc


----------



## gotmud

gazman said:


> Here is a walk through of the small job I posted on treat of the week.
> https://youtu.be/76s-weIijNc


That is some of the cleanest straightest lines I've ever seen! Awesome work gaz


----------



## Nick Harmon

....


----------



## Nick Harmon

https://youtu.be/pPNece39C9o


----------



## gazman

Ver nice Nick:thumbsup:.


----------



## cazna

That's cool Nick, Looks great.


----------



## Nick Harmon

Thanks you guys. We're doing the entire next house in the same method. I'll say this and shut up. That step-a-bull is hard work.


----------



## Shelwyn

Picture of the outside. Click the picture so you can see all of it.
https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/s...dRUntuiAZOu?v=grid&ref_=cd_ph_share_link_copy


First video, micro sd card ran out so i have to save the rest to phone.
https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/s...7rF9Tm4YBEk?v=grid&ref_=cd_ph_share_link_copy


End to that video
https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/s...dsIm57qUMz7?v=grid&ref_=cd_ph_share_link_copy

Well I use amazon cloud drive to have another back up to my pictures and videos along with google drive, Microsoft onedrive. My sd card ran out of space in that first video so i had to take the rest onto the phone memory that's why there are two videos.


----------



## moore

Shelwyn I got lost in that place! Nice work Man! 

Are those coffered ceilings In the basement? How many finishers do you have? 

Will the ceilings get tex too?


----------



## Shelwyn

Shelwyn said:


> Picture of the outside. Click the picture so you can see all of it.
> https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/s...dRUntuiAZOu?v=grid&ref_=cd_ph_share_link_copy
> 
> 
> First video, micro sd card ran out so i have to save the rest to phone.
> https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/s...7rF9Tm4YBEk?v=grid&ref_=cd_ph_share_link_copy
> 
> 
> End to that video
> https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/s...dsIm57qUMz7?v=grid&ref_=cd_ph_share_link_copy
> 
> Well I use amazon cloud drive to have another back up to my pictures and videos along with google drive, Microsoft onedrive. My sd card ran out of space in that first video so i had to take the rest onto the phone memory that's why there are two videos.






moore said:


> Shelwyn I got lost in that place! Nice work Man!
> 
> Are those coffered ceilings In the basement? How many finishers do you have?
> 
> Will the ceilings get tex too?


This is in Florida USA. No basements here the ground can't support the weight.
Those ceiling soffit are in the living and dinning room. That job is finished, any drywall that's not done is going to be completed by another company. Those are fixes the architect and owner went around and changed. They changed where they wanted texture a few times, but if it looks like it had texture it most likely stayed that way.

Only 4 finishers on that job. We use continuous flow drywall tools for the level 3 underneath, then we sand with electric sanders. After we use heavy graco texture sprayers  to spray put on level 5, and sand with electric sanders and lights, touch up with sponges and lights. All these tools let us finish quickly and let us cut our labor costs. We end up keeping a lot more money than if we had a huge team. I wouldn't mind a huge team but usually anyone I train ends up trying to start off on their own so it's hard to keep skilled workers after a few years.


----------



## MrWillys

Shelwyn, that was a great video and I watched ever bit of it. Great job! How much board footage was in there?


----------



## Mudstar

Shelwyn said:


> I wouldn't mind a huge team but usually anyone I train ends up trying to start off on their own so it's hard to keep skilled workers after a few years.


So true, once they learn productive methods they start dreaming $$$$ and dreams do come true that hold them close to the heart 

Grand job!
Peace bother


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Mudstar said:


> So true, once they learn productive methods they start dreaming $$$$ and dreams do come true that hold them close to the heart
> 
> Grand job!
> Peace bother


f uckheads are what those are, they dont realize the cost out of your pocket to train the loser to winner, f uckn gumby I hired did not show up one day was his way of laughing at me, he was so sh itty I was laughing back,

Sh itty f ucks dont know you are doing them a favour, pearls to a swine.


----------



## Mudstar

Bazooka-Joe said:


> f uckheads are what those are, they dont realize the cost out of your pocket to train the loser to winner, f uckn gumby I hired did not show up one day was his way of laughing at me, he was so sh itty I was laughing back,
> 
> Sh itty f ucks dont know you are doing them a favour, pearls to a swine.


One thing I learned a while back is if I had to put an effort into someone that has no respect for the job then its my mistake for not letting him go sooner. I just made things worse to think I had to tell them they did something wrong instead educating the proper methods.

So as a rule, which some might think is harsh but is very effective, I tell them right up front, you start at a standard minimum rate in this industry and if they can't progress each and everyday with the one task that I give them to do, like driving or spotting screws to start till they become proficient to the point there worth $$ moving up then they shouldn't expect there going any further in this trade and will be let go 

A good man should surpass the screw stage as fast as the sheets are being tacked or taped and once they reach that point then they move up and are rewarded above minimum $$. 

Also I never work along side as an equal I show them what customers expect and I then trust them to work independently till they meet the expectations and want to step up the work. 

A good man will outperform everyday and will be ready for the next step as his speed improves and each step he should be reward in pay. 

He also needs to know you trust him to do a good job

If they have an interest in this trade they will outperform 

If not they might as well be on there way or be fired!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

a dwc trained me he ran company and tools, one day he said have to cut you loose as you need to become independent, while I was on my own he would call once in awhile for help, I would walk up to the dwc I was working for at the time and explain this is the guy that taught me and he needs me there, they always said sure go, he got my loyalty as I appreciated the days he loaned me his car to go home as it was late and bus would get me home at 9 0r 9:30, when he ran ragged with a fool wife who destroyed him, I gave him my extra car,

My memory of him is still top, he got jealous after I started making good loot, his life was sh*t after the woman wasted him..... rain or shine I still got the time....


----------



## shack

customer has some old plaster lines showing when the light hit a certain angle

so i started skim the ceiling

wtf causes these bubbles? these are pics of fresh mud by the way very frustrating
using machine mud.........


http://imgur.com/a/0daZq

another spot there my new drywall butted up to their plaster wall, paper taped it in and it bubbled like that when i came back the next day

scraped bubble off and used FF over top

what causes all these issues?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

View attachment 24730


----------



## moore

shack said:


> what causes all these issues?


Your a grass hopper.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Not a mud hopper


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

View attachment 24746


----------



## shack

moore said:


> Your a grass hopper.


just asking for some advice....


----------



## moore

shack said:


> just asking for some advice....


 The pic shows paint peeling.



The bubbles are common over painted surfaces .


----------



## gazman

I haven't put up a video in a while so here is my latest. Start the one with the tree Monday.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bf_6FguzpTE


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Gaz, whats the cornice made of? We have a mesh&mortar covered foam over here.
It's usually used for exterior finishes but on occasion I see it used inside.


----------



## mudslingr

That looks like gypsum Cove moulding. Haven't used it in years. 

Thankfully Trim-Tex killed it. Around here anyway.


----------



## moore

shack said:


> just asking for some advice....


Sorry man....I don't even remember being on the inter web last night..:whistling2:


----------



## MrWillys

Thanks Gaz, when you showed the water closet I was waiting for you to say dunny!


----------



## gazman

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Gaz, whats the cornice made of? We have a mesh&mortar covered foam over here.
> It's usually used for exterior finishes but on occasion I see it used inside.


Hi PA, it is made from the same material as the board. Paper faced with a gypsum core. There are a variety of different sizes and profiles available. The standard cove comes in 55mm 75mm and 90mm. 
Here are two links to just some of the different profiles available
.http://www.gyprock.com.au/Pages/Products/Cornice.aspx
http://www.knaufplasterboard.com.au/cornice


----------



## P.E.I.Taper

gazman said:


> I haven't put up a video in a while so here is my latest. Start the one with the tree Monday.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bf_6FguzpTE


How do you finish where two pieces of cornice butt together? Do you use tape?


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> I haven't put up a video in a while so here is my latest. Start the one with the tree Monday.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bf_6FguzpTE


Damn that's some clean work Gary !!! It's a shame they have to paint it!!


----------



## gazman

P.E.I.Taper said:


> How do you finish where two pieces of cornice butt together? Do you use tape?


No tape, just glued with cornice adhesive, which is a hot mud with glue in it.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Over here cornice (usually called crown molding or just crown) is mostly done in wood by the trim carpenter. Occasionally I see EIFS trims make it inside.
I really like the look of the cornice but most shacks most don't get any.


----------



## keke

gazman said:


> I haven't put up a video in a while so here is my latest. Start the one with the tree Monday.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bf_6FguzpTE


did u do it all by yourself? why?


----------



## gazman

I am a one man band these days Keke. Project builders are screwing us on price and the off sider wanted more money, so they both got told how it was.


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> No tape, just glued with cornice adhesive, which is a hot mud with glue in it.


When gluing on extra hot days Gaz (30c plus), I spray the cut ends with water before gluing to help prevent them cracking open the next day.


----------



## gazman

A wet sponge works too.
I didn't think you got that type of heat on the South Island Kiwi.


----------



## keke

gazman said:


> I am a one man band these days Keke. Project builders are screwing us on price and the off sider wanted more money, so they both got told how it was.



I know the story and I understand your pain.....take care don't kill yourself in the future


----------



## gazman

Thanks mate. It is the same story everywhere, you just don't know who wants to try and screw you over next.


----------



## embella plaster

I love fiba fuse joint tape: https://youtu.be/hGmpmG2f62I


----------



## embella plaster

Avondale heights stage 2 flushing/stopping: https://youtu.be/f2QXoLhxNQY


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> A wet sponge works too.
> I didn't think you got that type of heat on the South Island Kiwi.


Oh heck yeah, I'm on the hot dry side of the island, not consistently hot like you guy's but still get in the mid 30's from time to time.
The westerly wind hits the alps and dumps all the rain on Cazna and we get whats left which is just hot dry wind.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Hahaha mid 30s I don't think we've had a day under 30 in weeks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Slow down arron your 100 miles an hour on the camera 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster

Aussiecontractor said:


> Slow down arron your 100 miles an hour on the camera
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sorry bud thanks for feedback.....can't let u see to closely then people will know how chit i really am lol


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Nah looks good man, just like Blair witch style camera work lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna

Kiwiman said:


> Oh heck yeah, I'm on the hot dry side of the island, not consistently hot like you guy's but still get in the mid 30's from time to time.
> The westerly wind hits the alps and dumps all the rain on Cazna and we get whats left which is just hot dry wind.


 That why its different for me, Drying times, Delayed shrinkage, I really have to watch it or it turns out not so good, Delayed shrinkage is my enemy, Hes always there waiting for me to slip up.



embella plaster said:


> Sorry bud thanks for feedback.....can't let u see to closely then people will know how chit i really am lol


 It was good, If its to slow I give up watching.


----------



## moore

Kiwiman said:


> Oh heck yeah, I'm on the hot dry side of the island, not consistently hot like you guy's but still get in the mid 30's from time to time.
> The westerly wind hits the alps and dumps all the rain on Cazna and we get whats left which is just hot dry wind.





cazna said:


> That why its different for me, Drying times, Delayed shrinkage, I really have to watch it or it turns out not so good, Delayed shrinkage is my enemy, Hes always there waiting for me to slip up.
> 
> 
> 
> It was good, If its to slow I give up watching.


Pushing the cure time never works !


----------



## P.E.I.Taper

moore said:


> Pushing the cure time never works !


How many of these will it take me to learn that?


----------



## fr8train

Straight forward job we just finished up this morning. Enjoy
https://youtu.be/hTM4XdSUW5A


----------



## moore

fr8train said:


> Straight forward job we just finished up this morning. Enjoy
> https://youtu.be/hTM4XdSUW5A



That's a chopped up mofo Fr8! Nice finish work !! :thumbsup:


----------



## P.E.I.Taper

fr8train said:


> Straight forward job we just finished up this morning. Enjoy
> https://youtu.be/hTM4XdSUW5A


 nice angles fr8! you're a columbia angle box man. correct? Not to say the rest was not fantastic. lucky home owner.


----------



## fr8train

Yes, I use an 8"Columbia angle box with a NorthStar extendable handle. Heads used here were a 2.5" and a 2" Columbia followed by a 3" drywall master


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fr8train

moore said:


> That's a chopped up mofo Fr8! Nice finish work !! :thumbsup:



Thanks Moore, I don't work alone though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster

Drywall and the 1% extra care: https://youtu.be/NDYk1Yn2b68


----------



## moore

fr8train said:


> Thanks Moore, I don't work alone though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well you boys do some tight work!! :yes:


----------



## fr8train

Thanks Moore! I was told by a builder once "when we paint behind you, we don't see anything". I told him, I think that is the highest compliment he could pay me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster

Final walk through 8 days of work 2 units Drywall finished walkthrough: https://youtu.be/0RMnNAS2-ww


----------



## moore

fr8train said:


> Thanks Moore! I was told by a builder once "when we paint behind you, we don't see anything". I told him, I think that is the highest complement he could pay me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's respect !! Good on that builder for giving you that! :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

That's the opposite to what I got last week. I had a winge to the truck butt about all the extra work I had to do to get his job ready, then he proceeds to say "The painter will probably have to do half of your sanding when he starts". I felt like jumping through that car window and nailing him.:furious:. But I gave him a verbal instead.


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> That's the opposite to what I got last week. I had a winge to the truck butt about all the extra work I had to do to get his job ready, then he proceeds to say "The painter will probably have to do half of your sanding when he starts". I felt like jumping through that car window and nailing him.:furious:. But I gave him a verbal instead.


You should have jumped through the car window Gary!!! That's what I'd of done! :whistling2: 

A truck ass called me this morning ..He asked ..How are you doing today Mr Moore ? I said I'm doing just fine!!! I then asked him '' How's the world evolving around you today? Did everybody jump in the right direction??'' I told him I can be there in two weeks [the two homes have been sitting there since December !] 
He said I cant wait that long!! ... I said you don't have wait on me!! I'm not the only one that does this type of work !!!

He then said to me ....''Maybe you need to tighten up'' 


And that's when I lost it!! I've been on the horn all day talking to all the good drywall contractors in his area ...He's gonna learn respect !


----------



## Aussiecontractor

And this is the reason I'm thinking of doing commercial jobs only.... majority of residential builders hardly have respect and think they are god 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster

Aussiecontractor said:


> And this is the reason I'm thinking of doing commercial jobs only.... majority of residential builders hardly have respect and think they are god
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If u got the money behind you....and can wait 3 months for pay i say hell yeah


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Been doing it for years already but I do about 50/50. some builders take longer than that to pay its cut throat over here ATM with residential building, they go in to cheap and have no cashflow...whinge about extras and try screw you out of money... Commercial might wait 3 months but they pay when they say and happy to pay extras 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster

Hmmmmm might have a go u gota have money behind you tho


----------



## keke

Aussiecontractor said:


> And this is the reason I'm thinking of doing commercial jobs only.... majority of residential builders hardly have respect and think they are god


funny how life works....I've always been jealous on residential workers...easy life no rules no heavy lifting and 90% gravy jobs, just money keeps me in commercial


----------



## embella plaster

keke said:


> funny how life works....I've always been jealous on residential workers...easy life no rules no heavy lifting and 90% gravy jobs, just money keeps me in commercial


Keke are you on a union eba or contract full time hourly


----------



## keke

Aussiecontractor said:


> Been doing it for years already but I do about 50/50. some builders take longer than that to pay its cut throat over here ATM with residential building, they go in to cheap and have no cashflow...whinge about extras and try screw you out of money... Commercial might wait 3 months but they pay when they say and happy to pay extras


but in commercial they can screw you harder and not always happy with extras for this we'll do nothing without builder's signature and architect's approvement

another problem in commercial is logistic there you can lose a lot of money too


----------



## keke

embella plaster said:


> Keke are you on a union eba or contract full time hourly


never in my life been on eba-even now on union site- just suby on sq m or hourly rate


----------



## Aussiecontractor

embella plaster said:


> Hmmmmm might have a go u gota have money behind you tho



Gotta have money either way man what if a builder goes bankrupt and owes you 40k plus.... I have been doing commercial for a few years from my own business now we do office demolition and fit outs we also do Coles/target/woollies bws/dan murphys rectfication and take over works, where they open new shop in existing premises and change floor plans ect ect.....
Can't believe the crap work I've seen in these places (70lm x4.8 

yer Keke I know what you mean most residential guys think that commercial have it easy , do low standard work and do sweet fa work and commercial guys have there gripes about resi guys too. It's never true there's good and bad workers on both sides 

Me work is work . Some **** jobs that cost you money some creamy where you make bulk, it's all a game trying to weed out the bad clients and keep onto the good 

But lately I'm finding some builders are so bad with organisation it ends up costing me because they try dump heaps of trades on a small job who get in your way ect ect 

Where is commercial it's similar but more work to carry on with so you can still work at a good pace with little hold ups 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shelwyn

https://youtu.be/WrOsQBCPdk4

It was raining and the wind was blowing hard so it has massive background noise until I walk out of open space. Care with loud noise.

400 out of 2000 sheets at a dealership level 5.


----------



## MrWillys

Shelwyn said:


> https://youtu.be /WrOsQBCPdk4
> 
> It was raining and the wind was blowing hard so it has massive background noise until I walk out of open space. Care with loud noise.
> 
> 400 out of 2000 sheets at a dealership level 5.


Do you frame and hang it to? Nice work. I've done a Mercedes dealership before and worked at Daimler Benz corporate in Palo Alto, CA (Stanford U). That's a great job and you made it shine.


----------



## Shelwyn

No we don't frame. I've been gradually moving twords pure drywall finish. I end up making a lot more just taking big finish jobs and not worrying about anything else. Not sure what's up in the local area but all the older skilled crews moved away, separated, started on their own, joined an hourly company or stopped doing the actual work and moved into office positions. Now I'm usuallly recommended as 'the best' in the area. Not really the quickest but I get the best of the luxury and high paying jobs. I've been building my reputation now for years and a lot of companies are happy paying more to know the job will be done well. Nice to see not skipping corners finally paying off. I impressed a product manufacturer with my work when he came to show off new materials to a company and he's been recommending me to anyone trying the stuff. Since I know how to work it well the jobs come out nice like that one and he ends up selling more product than if it had been done by someone who wasn't solid using the stuff.


----------



## moore

Shelwyn said:


> https://youtu.be/WrOsQBCPdk4
> 
> It was raining and the wind was blowing hard so it has massive background noise until I walk out of open space. Care with loud noise.
> 
> 400 out of 2000 sheets at a dealership level 5.


That's impressive ...The tight finish around those metal trusses caught my eye. Nice finish work Shelwyn !!


----------



## Shelwyn

One more 760 sheets of level 5.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTraTYbbzqQ


----------



## krem

embella plaster said:


> Drywall and the 1% extra care: https://youtu.be/NDYk1Yn2b68


hey champ, just a question about your square set, you use the ezybead with the hopper system??
do you use a machine to top them or do them all by hand??
we use the normal metal internal for our square set but it takes for ages to put them up, fill them, scrape them, 2nd coat them, scrape them and then top them, i did try the normal paper faced metal beads and they were ok, can use a normal roller and angle heads to topcoat, just looking at trying a few different methods.
alot of ppl down here in tassie are doing square set for free with just paper tape, looks **** and its hard to compete when pricing against them!!
it must cost you a fortune to use beads in all your internals, we use fibafuse, roller and flush them with 55mm flusher, comes up a treat
krem


----------



## krem

Aussiecontractor said:


> Gotta have money either way man what if a builder goes bankrupt and owes you 40k plus.... I have been doing commercial for a few years from my own business now we do office demolition and fit outs we also do Coles/target/woollies bws/dan murphys rectfication and take over works, where they open new shop in existing premises and change floor plans ect ect.....
> Can't believe the crap work I've seen in these places (70lm x4.8
> 
> yer Keke I know what you mean most residential guys think that commercial have it easy , do low standard work and do sweet fa work and commercial guys have there gripes about resi guys too. It's never true there's good and bad workers on both sides
> 
> Me work is work . Some **** jobs that cost you money some creamy where you make bulk, it's all a game trying to weed out the bad clients and keep onto the good
> 
> But lately I'm finding some builders are so bad with organisation it ends up costing me because they try dump heaps of trades on a small job who get in your way ect ect
> 
> Where is commercial it's similar but more work to carry on with so you can still work at a good pace with little hold ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



im kinda the opposite, i dont wanna go near commercial, i love my "cottage work", nice and simple, still make good money, i only have 1 builder who is a bit slow with paying, pays at beggining of the next month, not at the end of current (when all my bills are due!!)
we started out in july with around $10k of savings, havent borrowed a cent and have had a good run so far, having my stepson working for us helps, he is happy to get paid for each job when we do, takes stress out of it all!!
when we 1st started we "inherited" our builders from my old boss who retired (but still helps sometimes) and i approached them and asked for 14day accounts until we get going, most (apart from 1) were really good and agreed, it helps out alot, they know that if your not stressed about getting paid then you do better work!!!
some job i make more than others, ive never lost on a job as yet, always made atleast wages, but i still have another 30yrs of it left so i guess my time will come!!

and wats with all square set over in the U.S?? you guys not have cornice over there??
krem


----------



## embella plaster

krem said:


> hey champ, just a question about your square set, you use the ezybead with the hopper system??
> do you use a machine to top them or do them all by hand??
> we use the normal metal internal for our square set but it takes for ages to put them up, fill them, scrape them, 2nd coat them, scrape them and then top them, i did try the normal paper faced metal beads and they were ok, can use a normal roller and angle heads to topcoat, just looking at trying a few different methods.
> alot of ppl down here in tassie are doing square set for free with just paper tape, looks **** and its hard to compete when pricing against them!!
> it must cost you a fortune to use beads in all your internals, we use fibafuse, roller and flush them with 55mm flusher, comes up a treat
> krem


Ok bud....ezy bead is awesome i put through the hopper apply roll and coat with 4" same time......scrape before top and apply top by hand with a 5" and it is the gift that keeps giving.....when i bid i state your price includes metal angle sq set as a contractor you must sell product .......and on the cost situation i pay about $150 a box and it is quick when paying $40 per hour to your guys wages cost more then materials.....perfect angle is a dead product for large sq set job as it takes install.....first....scrape...second....scrap....top its 4 times over generally ill try chuck on the 200 a box on the bill but if i cant and need to compete throw it in speed saves $$$$$$


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Yer I just started using no coat on some jobs def quick but high end homes I prefer to use metal beads straight edge and string lines 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster

Aussiecontractor said:


> Yer I just started using no coat on some jobs def quick but high end homes I prefer to use metal beads straight edge and string lines
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ezy bead mate u will never look back


----------



## embella plaster

krem said:


> im kinda the opposite, i dont wanna go near commercial, i love my "cottage work", nice and simple, still make good money, i only have 1 builder who is a bit slow with paying, pays at beggining of the next month, not at the end of current (when all my bills are due!!)
> we started out in july with around $10k of savings, havent borrowed a cent and have had a good run so far, having my stepson working for us helps, he is happy to get paid for each job when we do, takes stress out of it all!!
> when we 1st started we "inherited" our builders from my old boss who retired (but still helps sometimes) and i approached them and asked for 14day accounts until we get going, most (apart from 1) were really good and agreed, it helps out alot, they know that if your not stressed about getting paid then you do better work!!!
> some job i make more than others, ive never lost on a job as yet, always made atleast wages, but i still have another 30yrs of it left so i guess my time will come!!
> 
> and wats with all square set over in the U.S?? you guys not have cornice over there??
> krem


Ur builders would hate my guts.....7 day invoice before it goes debt collector lol i have 1 builder who is 14 only cause we agreed


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Mine get 30 even then they struggle to pay on time I'll have a look at easy bead 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster

Maybe just melboure organised crime destination of aus.....no money in 7 days walls are coming down lol


----------



## gazman

Here is my latest. This is the one I mentioned the other week with the tree in the middle of living room. I gave the hangers a hand then finished it on my own.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4_oDfdEe0Q


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Nice one gazman


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN

gazman said:


> Here is my latest. This is the one I mentioned the other week with the tree in the middle of living room. I gave the hangers a hand then finished it on my own.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4_oDfdEe0Q


Looking good Gaz!:thumbsup:
Think I will come work for u as I just love that no butt joints and a dozen or so screws to fill!!:thumbup:


----------



## sheep

Only a single screw in the centers in the garage ceiling and not 3? Is that normal where you are gaz? Everyone in SA I know does 3 spaced out 300mm.


----------



## gazman

Centre screw is the norm if on steel battens, 1/3 fixing if on timber.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

We do 400 on ceilings throughout 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor

I'd rather do 600c


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Here is my latest. This is the one I mentioned the other week with the tree in the middle of living room. I gave the hangers a hand then finished it on my own.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4_oDfdEe0Q


Damn those floors look nice!!!

Your hang and finish Is as neat as any I've seen, but those floors always impress me !:yes:

My Dad built his home around a pine tree . I'll take a pic next time I'm over there . It's of good size ,Takes about two people to wrap arms around it. He built a breeze way around it originally Then had the top cut down to the roof line when he closed in the breeze way .


----------



## gazman

They didn't look like that a few hours before i shot that video, but it is amazing what a scrape and sweep does.


----------



## mudslingr

Looks great gaz ! Do you have Trim-Tex cove moulding available to you ?


----------



## gazman

No we don't Frank, it would be very hard for them to break into our market. We have so many different paper faced cornices and cast plaster cornices available


----------



## embella plaster

Rye 4 bedroom house Rye finished job walkthrough: https://youtu.be/8Qq9QMaMmSA


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

embella plaster said:


> Rye 4 bedroom house Rye finished job walkthrough: https://youtu.be/8Qq9QMaMmSA


I can't believe their going to paint the wood ceiling white :thumbdown:
By the way, the Aussie accent you land you tons of tail over here.


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I can't believe their going to paint the wood ceiling white :thumbdown:
> By the way, the Aussie accent you land you tons of tail over here.


And his accent is pretty clean...I could understand every word he said!! :blink:


----------



## embella plaster

Yeah we dont all sound like cocks as we seam to on american movies its funny as......yeah i heard yank chicks love us aussies they think we are all hemsworth brother and wolverine lol


----------



## Aussiecontractor

But we are all Hemsworths and jackmans 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## krem

hell yeah, lol, im the bald model!!
thanks for the info on the ezybead, i start a big home next week with all square set, might give it a go if my local csr have them in stock!!
krem


----------



## gazman

krem said:


> hell yeah, lol, im the bald model!!
> thanks for the info on the ezybead, i start a big home next week with all square set, might give it a go if my local csr have them in stock!!
> krem


I am pretty sure you need the Ezy bead roller, it has a step in it for the metal, you will need a hopper as well.


----------



## Nick Harmon

https://youtu.be/ch15bfFG6wg


----------



## krem

gazman said:


> I am pretty sure you need the Ezy bead roller, it has a step in it for the metal, you will need a hopper as well.


yeah ive ordered the whole kit, hopper and roller, 
so i guess you need to use basecoat and not all purpose to bed the bead in??
and after you roller it your good to simply fill in with a 4inch or need to wait til it dries 1st??
krem


----------



## embella plaster

No fill as your going mate and people use all purpose but not guaranteed


----------



## embella plaster

Its funny ur going to ezy bead i am going to fibafuse and flusher i went to ezy bead cause ezy bead fixes chit hanging but fibafuse with roller can take 10mm gaps on internal and sq set no questions asked and at 13cents a lm untill people wanna pay more i gonna fuse for a while with all purpose


----------



## krem

yeah right, i use ff for my internals, but im not real keen on using tapes for square set, i like a nice straight line for my square set, and tape folloes frame deviations, so if straps are hanging out it looks so ****, atleast with a bead it will lessen the harshness of things like that, i think i will use the new ultra base60, it scrapes off real nice and easy, trowels up like topping.
i did try the paper faced metal beads, normal roller and flushers but was hard to get the compound on nicely to stop bubbles, might try it with the hopper, then i can still use the flushers and do it all frm the floor!!
krem


----------



## Nick Harmon

We got to do some swatches in a photography studio. I spoke with the owner about why he chose Fresco Harmony
https://youtu.be/7n2Td-rsAEg


----------



## embella plaster

krem said:


> yeah right, i use ff for my internals, but im not real keen on using tapes for square set, i like a nice straight line for my square set, and tape folloes frame deviations, so if straps are hanging out it looks so ****, atleast with a bead it will lessen the harshness of things like that, i think i will use the new ultra base60, it scrapes off real nice and easy, trowels up like topping.
> i did try the paper faced metal beads, normal roller and flushers but was hard to get the compound on nicely to stop bubbles, might try it with the hopper, then i can still use the flushers and do it all frm the floor!!
> krem


Havent tried that ultra base yet whats ur verdict


----------



## krem

great stuff, goes on like topping, but weird to mix up, you dont need as much water or base to get the same amount of compound you would need to mix up, takes a bit of getting used too!!
krem


----------



## gazman

My local CSR depot is having trouble moving their "ultra" products. Not that they are bad, far from it in fact. But it is the price difference that is the problem. I just got 12 buckets of Ultra AP delivered to my next job, it was getting near it's use by date so they were selling it for $22 inc gst. My usual price is nearly $41 inc gst.


----------



## gazman

Here is my latest. 1200 m2 of board ((12916 ft sq) (277 12 footers in American speak)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yys_ia_scXA


----------



## Atomicdrywall

gazman said:


> Here is my latest. 1200 m2 of board ((12916 ft sq) (277 12 footers in American speak)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yys_ia_scXA


Congrats, that's the worlds easiest job I have ever seen:thumbsup: there is no work at all in there
Made easy by the hanging, if you did that too then bloody well done! It's the best I have seen. To tape that is beyond easy, no skill needed but it's all in the hanging imo. I never get that standard. 

Even my easy timber frames are full of vertical joints every where, boards damaged and stepped .., and wall screws a million, that's so easy I would feel guilty charging for it... Well maybe not 

Your a lucky man.


----------



## gazman

Atomicdrywall;231305
To tape that is beyond easy said:


> Ouch, that hurt. Just like putting up all of that cove by myself.


----------



## cazna

Looks good Gaz, Is that all 10 box finished?

Have you got any nail spotters? One by hand off the stilts then one 3 inch spotter off the floor and one DM 5.5 off the floor is fast as, Even sanding seems quicker as your on then one long pass and off again.

I love it, Works great.

Nice work coving onto the blocks too, I didn't see a heap of mud under them, How did you keep that so tidy? Ive done it with some tube glue instead of cove mud before.


----------



## Atomicdrywall

gazman said:


> Ouch, that hurt. Just like putting up all of that cove by myself.


Top job:thumbsup:

Just even in my dreams I have never seen a easier job tape and joint wise. Not coved anything for well over 15 years, it's not that popular in the u.k anymore. 

You would not like it on site here!


----------



## gazman

cazna said:


> Looks good Gaz, Is that all 10 box finished?
> 
> Have you got any nail spotters? One by hand off the stilts then one 3 inch spotter off the floor and one DM 5.5 off the floor is fast as, Even sanding seems quicker as your on then one long pass and off again.
> 
> I love it, Works great.
> 
> Nice work coving onto the blocks too, I didn't see a heap of mud under them, How did you keep that so tidy? Ive done it with some tube glue instead of cove mud before.


Thanks Caz. Yes a 10 inch box finish. I am doing a few houses for another plasterer at the moment (he tripped going throught a sliding door and riped the bicep of the bone ) he does a 10 inch finish so I don't want to white ant him by doing a 12 inch finish.

No I don't have a spotter, never used one.

With the cove in the garage I put wallnut sized dobs of cornice adhesive on the bricks above the bottom line of the cove. It creates a bond without exposing the mud and making a mess. If any squashes down I wait until it is just set and clean the majority off with a knife then hit it with a scrubbing brush and clean water.


----------



## embella plaster

Nice job gaz how many days that take you to stop out on your own now yeah bud?


----------



## gazman

Three weeks Aaron, from first tape to final scrape and sweep. 15 buckets of all purpose + base.


----------



## embella plaster

God i wish my builders would give me 3 week on 1200 sqm on 1200 i am expected 7 day turn around hang and trowel lol


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> No I don't have a spotter, never used one.


I have the tapepro three, Very nice spotter, I think you have the tapepro anglehead pole? Just unscrew the bent rod and the spotter fits.

Honestly its so fast its a joke.


----------



## Tim0282

They are called Blue Line in the U.S. You are right, best nail spotter out there. The wheels make all the difference in the world.


----------



## gazman

embella plaster said:


> God i wish my builders would give me 3 week on 1200 sqm on 1200 i am expected 7 day turn around hang and trowel lol


I spoke with the construction manager before I started and said that I am on my own and it will take a while. He said no problem we don't care we are happy to have you on site.:thumbsup:
Can't get any better than that. Just started another one for them today and told them that I wont be here tomorrow as I have a bathroom to do. No problem was the reply. :thumbup:


----------



## embella plaster

Thats awesome mate are there rates any good?
Ur the subbie or full contract to it


----------



## gazman

embella plaster said:


> Thats awesome mate are there rates any good?
> Ur the subbie or full contract to it


Rates aren't too bad, could always be better. Doing them for another plasterer who is injured for a few months. Being in the area for so long I know the construction manager and one of their job supervisors, and they know that they are getting a good job. So all happy.


----------



## keke

gazman said:


> I spoke with the construction manager before I started and said that I am on my own and it will take a while. He said no problem we don't care we are happy to have you on site.:thumbsup:
> Can't get any better than that. Just started another one for them today and told them that I wont be here tomorrow as I have a bathroom to do. No problem was the reply. :thumbup:


if they told you couple of times NO PROBLEM then stick with them as long as possible..... because from my experience EVERYTHING HAD TO BE FINISHED YESTERDAY :furious:


----------



## VANMAN

F*ck this Gaz u needing a helper?
Man I can only wish to get a job like that!!:blink:
No butt joints and no screws like we get!
I can thro cove up no probs!:thumbsup:
O Caz don't think Gaz needs a nail spotter as there is only about 5 in the whole house!


----------



## gazman

You would fit in real well Richie, the weather has turned to crap 17c today. Thats a barmy day for Scotland.


----------



## VANMAN

gazman said:


> You would fit in real well Richie, the weather has turned to crap 17c today. Thats a barmy day for Scotland.


Gaz meant to b 19 here today!!
That will b our summer lol!
Still no work here but should have a house ready today but things r not looking the best!


----------



## VANMAN

cazna said:


> I have the tapepro three, Very nice spotter, I think you have the tapepro anglehead pole? Just unscrew the bent rod and the spotter fits.
> 
> Honestly its so fast its a joke.


I have the tapepro/Blueline spotter also and yup its good!:thumbsup:


----------



## krem

nice job mate, well done, 
do you use the tube to cornice or lick it up by hand??
im looking at getting a set of cornice heads for the tube to make it quicker and easier.
also instead of buying a spotter, the last job we just did 1st 2 coats by hand and then the top coat with the small box and reducer plate, worked a treat, painted up sweet as too, i do have some pics but i need to delete some pics from my host as its full!!
the next house i will fill the screws in by hand, scrape them with the joins, small box with reducer plate and some easy flow for 2nd coat and then just the small box to topcoat, will save heaps of time (i dont use stilts!!) and i dont wanna spend heaps of coin on new gear right now when i can use wat i already have!!
krem


----------



## gazman

Hey Krem, all by hand mateI dont have a 75mm head, but I have been thinking about it.


----------



## embella plaster

I wouldn't bother on ur own gaz the time u spend cleaning the tube out be good if u have labourer other wise no


----------



## embella plaster

It would be perfect for 3 blokes.....boss man sucking up mud and applying 2 biatches behind putting up and wiping while u go clean tube out i reacon


----------



## krem

have you used a cornice head??
id be really interested in hearing from some1 who uses them, just to see if they are good or not!!
krem


----------



## embella plaster

Aussiecontractor used them i havent but just imagine using it on ur own spending 5-10 making sure all cornice cement of ur tube i would rather apply and have 2 men work behind me theb i go clean it


----------



## cazna

Im a one man crew and I love cornice heads and woudnt be without them, doesn't take long to put a few tubes of water through in a bucket to flush it out, Use 90min mud and don't try and do the whole place at once, Just mix enough for a few rooms say two or three bedrooms, A bigger living area etc. Do those, Clean up, Do another mix and so on, Sweet days work, Easy as. I do it off the stilts and my work table, just one nail and 40cm in from corner, Just lift cove up and sit it on that and push it up.


----------



## krem

thanks caz, i reckon i will get 1, but also need a bucket piston too, so a little bit of saving up and will get them
we dont have cornice cement 90 here, what brand do you have over the ditch??
ive thought about mixing in some base90 to help it hold out a little
also, do you need the mix runny or is it able to be a bit thicker??
krem


----------



## cazna

I don't use a bucket piston for that. Only if using ap. We have our own nz made brand called GIB that's all I can get but some other brands are in bigger centre's. If you used base 90 and added some pva in it would Prob hold. And if you use a banjo it's about that thickness you need to run.


----------



## embella plaster

Bucket piston????


----------



## cazna

embella plaster said:


> Bucket piston????


Go to 3.50

https://youtu.be/f_2jrsKeEe8


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> Im a one man crew and I love cornice heads and woudnt be without them, doesn't take long to put a few tubes of water through in a bucket to flush it out, Use 90min mud and don't try and do the whole place at once, Just mix enough for a few rooms say two or three bedrooms, A bigger living area etc. Do those, Clean up, Do another mix and so on, Sweet days work, Easy as. I do it off the stilts and my work table, just one nail and 40cm in from corner, Just lift cove up and sit it on that and push it up.


....


----------



## cazna

Be a long slow day using that set up moore.

Do you get to do any coving in your area?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKqrorPJq0o


----------



## embella plaster

https://youtu.be/2C-7JhLLscY almost there frankston south


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Has your knauf red lid gone up in prices to? It's good mud but now it's getting to expensive 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster

Im pretty sure i get it a tad cheaper then green lid all purpose
$31 red lid
$33 green go figure


----------



## gazman

gazman said:


> Here is my latest. 1200 m2 of board ((12916 ft sq) (277 12 footers in American speak)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yys_ia_scXA


I had to go back to this job yesterday to put some cove over the bar for the owner. It will be handed over this week, here are a few pics.
Pic #5 is of a TrimTex expansion joint in the out door area, hard to see in the pic.


----------



## gazman

Here us some more.


----------



## MrWillys

Gary, what city do you live near?


----------



## mudslingr

Looks great gaz ! :thumbup:

I couldn't imagine installing drywall outside in an open area. Not around here anyway.


----------



## mudslingr

Thought I'd post some pics before my vid. Just spent a week in the middle of nowhere. Beautiful scenery but too damn quiet. The only excitement was the freight trains rolling by 10-12 times a day. About 30 people and 10 dogs live here.


----------



## mudslingr

Some more.


----------



## mudslingr

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nX2yYssDtDs


----------



## moore

30 people and 10 dogs . :vs_lol: Sounds like the town I live in. :yes:


----------



## r.p.s

Sweet wee job we've just finished in akaroa, n.z all level 5 and a couple of km of trims


----------



## cazna

Negative detail down the stairs. Crikey mate? Looks like big job. Expensive home.


----------



## r.p.s

Yea negative d everywhere, 3 bedroom house and not much change out of 30k.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Around the doors and all....its a pita when it's not framed properly and the margins ain't the same 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## r.p.s

The negative detail for skirting and archs seems to be the next big thing for those withe $ to burn have another 2 places similar to that coming up before the end of the year


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Fun times fun times .. I did one recently with cedar doors and windows 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

r.p.s said:


> The negative detail for skirting and archs seems to be the next big thing for those withe $ to burn have another 2 places similar to that coming up before the end of the year


That stair well is a joke ! You got fuxked!

That's a 2k stairwell !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moore

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTkiy0TAq9Q


----------



## gazman

Now I know what you have been up to Rick. You have been quiet on here. Looks great, the home owners should be proud to have your skills in their new home. :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Now I know what you have been up to Rick. You have been quiet on here. Looks great, the home owners should be proud to have your skills in their new home. :thumbsup:


I'm freaking beat to the max !! And the same builder has another one for me ! and I ain't said no yet .  It's well into a 500 boarder ! and I've got 5 ding bats to do at the same time .. :yes:


----------



## cazna

Impressive work Moore, Really first class stuff, I'm totally impressed really am. :yes::thumbsup:


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> Impressive work Moore, Really first class stuff, I'm totally impressed really am. :yes::thumbsup:


It will pass !!! :whistling2: I told the painters ....If you see anything that don't look right? Don't say nothing!!!!


----------



## VANMAN

moore said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTkiy0TAq9Q


U been a busy lad!!:thumbup:
Looking good,U got to love all the ceiling work in there!:blink:
Takes forever to do that chit but if priced right u should take the missus away on holiday!:thumbsup:
Maybe just go urself I think u deserve it!
I spied a mini baker in there Moore, Best purchase I have ever made was getting 1 o them! I'm thinking of getting another they r great!


----------



## embella drywall

Been a while https://youtu.be/4mMIF38YwjM


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Ey welcome back mate 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella drywall

Couldnt access my old account so had to make new 1 meh say name sorta lol


----------



## moore

How busy Is Levi this week? :whistling2: I'll pay him good!! :yes:


----------



## keke

embella drywall said:


> Couldnt access my old account so had to make new 1 meh say name sorta lol


Cricket is the man......PM to him and problem will be solved very quick


----------



## cazna

keke said:


> Cricket is the man......PM to him and problem will be solved very quick


Crickets a she mate. You better backtrack and apologize ASAP.


----------



## keke

I wasn't aware of that....but the right person to help you and... thanks again Cricket for you help


----------



## moore

keke said:


> I wasn't aware of that....but the right person to help you and... thanks again Cricket for you help


She understands us ! She won't take no offense !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nick Harmon

Remodel video I made of a project we did last year. Please don't criticize the hanging too much. We were just contracted to do the finish and Fresco Harmony. I always love watching these remodels come together. 
https://youtu.be/jZG4Ge6rBvM


----------

